# Skinny Up! The Rider Wellness and Weight Loss Thread!



## QuietHeartHorses

Here it is! The new weight loss thread we have been talking about! The purpose of this thread is to help each other reach our goals with motivation and support. To start, let's share a little bit about ourselves, what our goals are, and how we plan on reaching them. Feel free to share tips, recipes, or anything else diet or fitness related. Let’s keep it fun and resourceful! 

My name is Meagan, I am from southern Michigan, and I have one horse named Riley who I adore with every ounce of my being (which is too many ounces at the moment). I have been dieting since the beginning of 2013 as a New Year's resolution. I started at 240 lbs and so far, I have lost 30 lbs. I need to lose another 60 to reach my goal weight of 150. Right now, my mini goal is 200, then 175, then the big kahuna! I have already seen a difference in my riding, I have more strength and endurance. I can only imagine what I will be able to do once I have lost more.

My diet is simple. I eat 1200-1500 calories per day, I eat lots of fresh fruits and veggies, I keep an eye on my fat intake, and that is all. I just chose better foods and eat the right portions of them. I also work at my barn cleaning stalls 3 days a week for an hour each day, and I ride at least once a week. Once I lose a little more weight and the weather warms up, I'd like to start jogging. One day, I'd like to be able to run. I am a very active outdoorsy girl, so it will be nice to be in shape and do more of the things I love.

Let’s get to work! We can do it!


----------



## alexischristina

I've never been sure whether I belong in this forum, I don't consider myself plus size but I definitely _was_ and I still have some goals to hit so why not, right? I've basically done a complete turn around since I graduated, I think my highest weight was 150 lbs, which is a lot when you barely reach 5 feet tall. I wasn't active, I was eating crap food and I honestly hated myself. I can remember looking for a show shirt and crying in multiple tack store change rooms because EVERYTHING looked awful and made me feel like a whale. I think that was the 'straw that broke the camels back' so to say. I'm currently 118 lbs, am training for a 5k and fixing my diet and exercise routine after getting obsessive and giving in to an even unhealthier lifestyle (eating 300 - 400 calories a day and exercising for hours). I've gone from being at risk of obesity, as far as BMI, etc. to in the 'healthy' range, and would like to hit and settle at 110, but right now I'm mostly focusing on maintaining a super 'clean' diet and lifestyle, and amping up my cardio ability / gaining _strength._

So there's my long winded introduction :lol: I have hundreds of recipes and at-home workouts saved on my computer that I'll probably get around to posting if people are interested. :wink:


----------



## Tracer

This is a great idea 

My name is Tracy, I'm 21, 5'6/169cm and hovering between 121 and 118kg (267 and 260lbs). Obviously, this makes me morbidly obese. I've always had a problem with weight but, although it must sound like I'm crying wolf, I do have a larger figure. I actually have the perfect bone structure for a footballer - I'm all shoulders and quite a bit wider than the average person. 
A few weeks ago, I got the best possible inspiration - I was offered a free lease of a horse I used to ride, and loved. I've had horrible experiences with diets in the past, so I decided not to do one. Instead, I began riding the exercise bike that I had borrowed from a family friend late last year morning and night, just doing a mile each time. It took a while, but I also began to change the way I ate - I'm trying hard to cut out my main offender, bread, and am incorporating more fruits and vegetables.

When I began, I was a solid 121kg. Now, I hover between that and 118kg, depending on when I weigh myself. I have noticed some slight changes in my clothing, and a significant difference in muscle already. I'm working hard on my legs - My lease horse is a sturdy 16+HH and I have no hope of getting on from the ground (not that I would with my weight), but as it is I'm going to need a veeeery big mounting block, and would like to have the strength to mount from something smaller.

My goal is 80kg/176 lbs. I know my body and, although according to BMI I would still be overweight, I would be comfortable at that weight, and I know that it would be suitable for my body. Getting down to what they classify as healthy would be ridiculous for me.

And there's my story.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Let's see I'm 38 5'9" and weigh as of yesterday morning 273lbs hangs my head in shame. Though the heaviest I ever was 325lbs. My ideal weight for me personally would be 175-180, but if I can get to 200 that would make me so happy. Mini goal is to lose 25lbs for July 4th. 

Need to up my exercise and track my food intake.


----------



## PaintedFury

This is a wonderful idea!

My name is Lisa, I live in south Arkansas, I am 36, 5'5", and 236 lbs as of this morning. That actually makes 8 lbs that I've lost in the last couple of weeks, yea me! I am in the process of quitting smoking, and am SO worried that I am going to gain weight with that decision, so I have taken some steps to help prevent it. I keep a food journal that I write down everything that I put in my mouth. It helps me realize exactly what I'm eating. I also keep a personal journal to help keep track of my moods and such. As for exercising, I wear a pedometer; two actually, and my goal for now is 10,000 steps(about 5 miles) a day. I managed over 12,000 steps(about 6 miles) yesterday. I plan to keep moving, and monitor my food intake for a while to see where I'm going wrong, and correct that as required. Other than that, there are no concrete plans of change for right now.

I look forward to meeting other people that are on the same road as I am, offering and receiving support when it is needed most. Good luck everyone, and God bless.


----------



## xxdanioo

I'll join in. 

My name is Dani, and I'm in south Sask. Canada. I am 22, 5'9 or 5'10, and 235lbs. My ultimate goal is 160. My current goal is 200. 

I haven't layed out a plan yet on how to acheive this, but two of my biggest downfalls are bread and cheese. Yum! 

I have two horses, a coming threee year old, and yearling. 

I think I will start a food journal, and tracking intakes etc. I like making lists and charts, but i do lose focus easily if it gets to complicated. I'm hoping to stick to it this time though. For me, and for my Walterbb.


----------



## NBEventer

My name is NBE(sorry don't like to get to personal on public forums) and I am 28, I have a 20 year old Warmblood mare named Nasty Brat. 

My goal weight is 135. I am 5'2 and (god help me I am going to admit it) 185 currently. I used to be 115lbs then life happened and I had injuries that side lined me and then chronic migraines and diagnosed with fibromyalgia and the medications blew me up to the gross blob I currently am.

I am on a diet where I do two shakes a day and graze healthy snacks like almonds and fruit. I also have just started with a personal trainer. I work out at the gym 5 days a week doing cardio and fit fix circuits. I just started yesterday and am full out. Goal is 150 by May


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

This is a great start! It's nice to meet other people who are all on the same path. Good luck to everyone on your weight loss goals. I'd like to share this handy little chart that I found online when I started tracking my calories and exercise. It breaks down most of the jobs that we do every day at the barn. You might be burning more calories than you think!

Mucking Stalls for 30 minutes = 240 calories burned

Unloading and Stacking Hay Bales for 20 minutes = 250 calories burned

Carrying Feed Bags for 10 minutes = 50 calories burned 

Emptying A Full Wheelbarrow (walking briskly) 5 minutes = 30 calories burned

Sweeping The Barn for 30 minutes = 110 calories burned

Vigorously groom your horse (body/dandy brush) 10 minutes = 45 calories burned

Vigorously groom your horse (curry comb removing dead hair) 10 minutes = 70 calories burned

Hand Walking Your Horse (walking briskly) 20 minutes = 90 calories burned

Riding your Horse In Walk 20 minutes = 60 calories burned

Riding your Horse In Working Trot (rising) 20 minutes = 150 calories burned

Riding Your Horse In Canter 20 minutes = 190 calories burned

Lunging Your Horse 20 minutes = 115 calories burned 

Amazing, isn't it? Just one day working at my barn and I burn 500-600 calories!


----------



## NBEventer

Lunging is a heck of a workout. I didn't really know how much until I started lunging my brat a couple times a week. She is a dream to lunge but you need to be a few steps behind her to push her forward. My legs and thighs feel the burn after a half hour lunge session with her. 

I also am always on my feet walking around the arena when I am teaching. As well as doing the barn on weekends.

I start with my personal trainer tomorrow. Which I am excited about. I did 25 minutes on the bike today at lunch and I walked to and from the gym. I was talking with my PT today and she said where I was in such great shape before I will be seeing quick results if I follow my workout plan. So fingers crossed!


----------



## FoxyRider22

My name is Sevastion. My current weight is 212 lbs and my ultimate goal is to weigh 150 by September but my mini goal is just to get back down to 200. I'm 5 ft 2 in. I eat so much fruit! But I'm still huge  its rather discouraging but I will maker it work 

I own 4 horses: one is a gray percheron and Morgan cross, another is a bay quarter horse,I have a buckskin as well as my paint  

Just to put it out there...there is this website called fit day that you can track everything you eat and it gives the approximate number of calories...its really great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

Sevastion27 said:


> Just to put it out there...there is this website called fit day that you can track everything you eat and it gives the approximate number of calories...its really great_Posted via Mobile Device_


I have heard of Fit Day, I love those kind of websites! I use SparkPeople myself. They have a nutrition tracker and I use it everyday. They also have a fitness tracker that I use on occasion, it seems to be pretty accurate.


----------



## Dustbunny

This thread is a wonderful idea. Support from others is a good boost to those working on reducing. At this point I probably don't belong here but I have been where many of you are...and it's frustration.
I have posted this previously but what worked for me was keeping to the diet of a Type 2 diabetic. I never counted a calorie, only carbs, and the pounds fell off. I hit a plateau at 128 and have remained there for a few months. I'm 5'3".
I feel better, my joints feel a lot better, and my horse says Thank You!

I wish you all success. You will be so happy you did this.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Are we going to do a weekly "weigh-in" or anything like that?

Also, a friend of mine is going to WW and has lost 21lbs in 5 weeks (very proud of him) and he picked me up the new 360 kit so that is what I will be reading tonight when I get home.


----------



## NBEventer

I had my first session with my PT today. We went over the 20 minute fit fix circuit they have and showed me how to use all the machines. I love it. I will be back tomorrow to train at lunch. My next session with my PT is tuesday. We will be doing a weigh in and measurements then. 

Not going to lie, I am scared to get the actual numbers. I have been guessing at my weight. So this will be the real numbers. Eek!

In the mean time, I am going to do cardio tomorrow at lunch and will do the 20 minute fit fix on Friday and Monday. I will be doing barn, teaching and riding all weekend so I wont make it to the gym. But that will still have given me 5 days this week.

I did slip up and drink a small chocolate milk today *sigh* I shouldn't have, but I did. I think I am going to do some pilates tonight at home.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

We could do a weekly weigh in if you guys want to, which day would you like to do it? I am open to any ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Out of winter boredom, I acquired a culture (SCOBY-symbiotic culture of bactera and yeast) and began brewing a tea called komboocha. I find it very filling. If I drink 4 oz. before each meal I feel full before I even start eating. You can buy it at the stores (pricey) or buy a culture and make your own for about $2-3 gallon.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

I'm game for a Monday or Tuesday weigh-in. That way I have to remember to be good on the weekends.  

Boy this week has been stressful at work and home, but I refuse to dive into any junk food.


----------



## PaintedFury

I usually weight myself and take measurements on Mondays, but I'm open for anytime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

My name is Golden, and I have divorced my scales.

I am fat, but losing, I'm getting fitter is the main one.

I do have a target in mind, well several targets, but I am trying not to focus on the scales.

My targets, to be 100% on my diet from now until 25th March, when I go on vacation, and to get fitter by working out every day, the weight loss is a pleasant side effect.


----------



## DancingArabian

Some heart rate monitors will tell you your actual calories burned. Those websites are usually way off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

I just had another awesome work out. I am truly addicted to the gym. I love it. I just go in, zone out on the treadmill to warmup then hit up the fit circuit working on muscle and tone. My first weigh in with measurements will be on Tuesday. I wont be doing weekly or i'll drive myself mad. I am going to do bi-weekly weigh ins with measurements.

GH - Don't look at the scale. My goals are going to be done by measurements. Reason being the scale will annoy me as I am turning fat into muscle and muscle weighs more then fat so I will get fed up when I look at the scale lol. So measurements it is!


----------



## LoveStory10

I don't think I belong here... I'm not a "heavy" rider, but I was when I was younger, and I have a bit of "tummy and thigh wobble" to get rid of, so here I am!

Great idea, and good luck and well done to everyone!


----------



## NBEventer

LoveStory10 said:


> I don't think I belong here... I'm not a "heavy" rider, but I was when I was younger, and I have a bit of "tummy and thigh wobble" to get rid of, so here I am!
> 
> Great idea, and good luck and well done to everyone!


I don't fall into the plus size but i'm over weight and have way to much jiggle lol so its all good. Welcome to the kick our butts into shape thread


----------



## Lonestar22

I noticed today that my tightest pair of jeans are getting looser! YAY!! 

I'm currently at 244 which is 32lbs down from where I started at 276. I haven't been working out much this past week because I pulled/strained a muscle during my slow pitch softball game last Friday. But I'm eating healthy and going to start running again next week.


----------



## SlideStop

I want to join!! 

Ello everyone! My name's Heather. I'm 24 years old and 5'1. I just recently hit 240 which kind of threw me over the edge. I quit playing rugby about a year ago due to plantar's fasciitis in my left foot. It's gone away and I typically don't feel it day to day, unless I've really over exerted my foot (standing or LOTS of walking). Ever since then I've just been gaining. 

I just joining weight watchers online and so far I like the program. It's been almost a week and the scale has yet to reach 240. It's been hovering around 237-238ish, which feels nice. Tomorrow is my official weigh in day! They say to do 5% of your body weight at a time so my goal is to get down to 228. Long term I'd like to be down to 200-210 by the time I go on my cruise in August! I'm pretty busy with 2 jobs, my friends horses and school, but I try to take the stairs, walk, walk around campus. Every once in a while I have time to hit the gym.

One of my BIGGEST problems is going to nursing school, for several reasons. 1. I binge eat from boredom and stress. So if I'm study I like to graze or of I'm under stress (like finals week) I'll eat meals until I have trouble breathing. 2. I'm poor! So much intense school leaves little time for work =\. This semester isn't so bad, so I do have some extra money to spend in groceries. But when money's tight I eat whatever is free or cheap. For example we get lunch brought in by the doctors office I work in every Tuesday and Wednesday. If its bagels and tuna/chicken salad or Boston Market thats what I'm eating. And I usually make myself some for the next day or dinner. Not good. 

Any tips on affordable dieting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

HI, I'm working on weight loss too. Not only so that I can be a better rider, and have more fun with the kids, but also because Diabetes runs in my family. My doctor says I am having pre-diabetic readings but if I take action now, I can change the course of things for the better. 

Being a stay at home mom of an autistic toddler, I don't have a lot of "me" time, and when I do it is spent with Cinny. I work out at home when I and wear a "fitbit" to help keep my food in proportion to my activity, which my doctor recomended. If you don't know what a fitbit is, you can see it here. Fitbit I just have to take it off when I ride and log my rides separately because it counts every one of Cinny's steps LOL. 

My doctor is currently managing my diet. I can basically eat whatever I want as long as I stay within a low glycemic index. Basically for each day when my meals are totaled up they need to be 50-55% carb, 20% fat and 25-30% protein. I am bad at math but the fitbit website gives me running percentages LOL. 

The weight is slowly coming off, I'm feeling great, and my glucose readings are leveling back out. But it's really hard because my husband isn't exactly the healthiest of eaters so we always have junk in our house...frozen pizzas, frozen burritos, cola, waffles, candy, chips  I really need some friendly support!


----------



## SlideStop

Cinnys Whinny said:


> The weight is slowly coming off, I'm feeling great, and my glucose readings are leveling back out. But it's really hard because my husband isn't exactly the healthiest of eaters so we always have junk in our house...frozen pizzas, frozen burritos, cola, waffles, candy, chips  I really need some friendly support!


I feel your pain here!! My girlfriend absolutely refuses to eat ANYTHING diet. No diet soda, nothing fat free, or lite. And she says she doesn't like water so her house is always filled with soda, juice, ice tea, etc. It's not that she is meaning to sabotage me, but watching her eat a huge bagel with a chocolate milk while I eat a yogurt and water isn't exactly helpful. It makes it awfully tempting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

SlideStop said:


> I feel your pain here!! My girlfriend absolutely refuses to eat ANYTHING diet. No diet soda, nothing fat free, or lite. And she says she doesn't like water so her house is always filled with soda, juice, ice tea, etc. It's not that she is meaning to sabotage me, but watching her eat a huge bagel with a chocolate milk while I eat a yogurt and water isn't exactly helpful. It makes it awfully tempting!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At least that's where my doctor's plan has a little leeway for me. If I decide to divulge, I have to eat a really super YUCKY protein bar to even myself back out and then exercise until my fitbit says I've made up for it in exercise LOL.


----------



## reigninseattle

Hi all! I'm reigninseattle, I'm 5'7" and 246 lbs. (ugh) as of last sunday (I weigh myself every sunday). I am 18 years old. My ultimate goal is 180, as I am naturally big-boned, but for now my goal is 235. I have been doing Weight Watchers for 2 1/2 weeks now and have lost 7 lbs. (I started at 253). 
I have one horse and he is my inspiration. Every time I find myself getting discouraged or craving junk food, I remind myself that not only am I doing this to get healthier, but so my horse doesn't have to carry so much weight (although he has never had a problem carrying me).
So far I've mostly been changing my diet. Weight Watchers has worked really well for me in the past, it makes me accountable for everything I eat, and I can track my food from my phone. I haven't been exercising very much, although I do try to stretch every day and do push-ups, crunches, lunges, and some other exercises. I also like to play Just Dance on wii.


----------



## NBEventer

Okay so I swore I wouldn't, but I did it anyway. I stepped on the scale today(for some odd reason there is a scale in the bathroom at my work). I am down to 178 from 185!! In one week!! I am beyond excited and proud of myself!


----------



## SlideStop

Weighed in on Friday...










Yay!!


----------



## PaintedFury

@ SlidStop, what app is that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

PaintedFury said:


> @ SlidStop, what app is that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's weight watchers. You have to be a member, but there are several others like it. Weight watchers was running a special, $60 for 3 months instead of $30 signup and $20 a month. It's was 10 dollars extra so I figured it was worth it. Plus I L O V E the app!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury

Gotcha, I just track mine in an excel spreadsheet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury

I just finished walking for today, actually managed 13,419 steps today. I usually shoot for at least 10,000 steps, but regularly get 12,000 steps.
I tried something new today while I was walking. I walked like I ride, posture wise. I couldn't maintain it the whole time, but I would maintain it until I felt it burning, then relax it for a while. I generally look down when I walk, which makes me slouch, but today I consentrated on looking straight ahead, with my ears over my shoulders, my shoulders over my hips, by abs pulled in, and my rear slightly tucked. I did not realize how much my posture had suffered with gaining weight, but I do now and I will fix it.
Does anyone else walk daily?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRider22

I'm starting to walk daily....a mile or so a day since I haven't been reaching the recommended 10,000 steps a day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleerin5

Great idea!

My name is Erin and I am 5'7, 140lbs. When I get back from deployment I will be getting my first horse, and I couldn't be more excited! 

I know, I know.... I'm not over weight. BUT, if anyone would like some helpful advice, tips on working out, exercises, or eating healthy, I would be more then happy to help! Just let me know!


----------



## reigninseattle

So...I weighed in this morning. I'm down to 243! That's 10 lbs. in 3 weeks  10 lbs. isn't enough to see much of a difference on me, but I'm already starting to feel healthier, which is really what I'm doing this for.


----------



## PaintedFury

Congratulations reinginseattle, every little bit counts! Keep it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reigninseattle

Thanks PaintedFury


----------



## PaintedFury

So, I weighed in this morning at 234.2, down 1.8 pounds from last week. I also took my measurements this morning, and they are down 6.25 inches. I am SO happy. This goes to prove that the scale lies about diet and exercise working or not. If I had only weighed myself, I would have been ok with nearly two pounds, but a little disappointed. Needless to say, I am stoked about losing over 6 inches though.

Also, I found a beginners, intermediate, and advanced workout schedule that I am going to try, along with starting to run/jog a little at a time when I'm walking. The beginners and intermediate workouts don't require any equipment other than you and a mat or floor space. The advanced one requires some weights, kettlebells, and a bench. If anyone is interested in the workouts pm me and I'll tell you where I got them. It's a very handy page. Granted, they are trying to sell you a weight loss supplement, but the other stuff that this lady posts, like the workouts are great.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Weighed in this morning and went from 273 to 265 down 8lbs, but that last couple of days I have been battling this nasty head cold so food has been no interest to me at all. I think it might be more like 4lbs, but I'll take anything.


----------



## PaintedFury

Congratulations ladygodiva! Way to go girl. I hope you get to feeling better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie

Hey all
Since the nice weather, and the upcoming show season, I decided I really need to get back in shape.
Last year I lost 30 pounds on the Weight Watchers system. Sadly, I gained all of it back plus another 35 ):
I just turned 17 two weeks ago, so buying healthy food isn't my "job" I guess. My mom buys all the food, and she works long hours ontop of homeschooling my sister. Quick dinners are usually never healthy.

I spoke to her Monday and we decided we would start loosing weight again.
My plan is for the next month, to eat as little meat as possible and focus on the vegetables and fruits and to only drink water. I want to clean out my system and get healthy first.
I can work out quite a bit. My house is at the top of hill, a small one anyway. There's a stoplight at the bottom and from my house to there and back, is a mile. So I do that three times every day as well as one of those exercise dvds (it gives you the equivalent of two miles in 30 minutes) and in the morning i stretch and do sit ups, squats, and push ups. 

I'm really excited to be able to fit back into my size 5 jeans!! AH! 

My starting weight is 215.5 as of today (I'm 5'7")
And my goal is to be around 150/140 ish


----------



## ladygodiva1228

PaintedFury said:


> Congratulations ladygodiva! Way to go girl. I hope you get to feeling better!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. It has been quite a week. Slowly feeling better.


----------



## Kotori

One good exercise is based off my years of marching band. I've been doing this pretty much every day, and it helps me get my toes up and heels down. When you go to take a step, put your heel first and roll through, holding your toe down. It helps to imagine a tube of tooth paste- get every little bit out. 

I know it's just walking, but it always seems better when your focused on something other than the distance.


----------



## PaintedFury

Kotori, you are right, anything to concentrate on definently makes the distance sort of disappear. Then you're done before you know it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reigninseattle

So last night I tried a new recipe for dinner and I thought I would share it for anyone who wants to try it. It was delicious, healthy, and really easy to make. I'm not exactly a great cook but even I thought it was easy. Anyways, here it is:

1 1/2 tsp dried thyme 
1/2 tsp table salt 
1/4 tsp black pepper 
1 tsp olive oil 
1 pound(s) uncooked boneless skinless chicken breast(s), four 4-oz pieces 
2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar 
2 Tbsp honey 

Instructions
Combine first 3 ingredients; sprinkle over both sides of chicken.

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add chicken; cook 7 to 8 minutes on each side or until chicken is done.

Transfer chicken to a platter; keep warm. Reduce heat to medium-low; add vinegar and honey to pan. Simmer 1 minute or until glaze thickens; stir constantly. Pour glaze over chicken. Yield: 4 servings (serving size: 1 chicken breast half).

I don't know how many calories it is, but for anyone doing Weight Watchers it's only 4 points per serving!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Down another 1.5lbs. Slow and steady wins the race right.  

Reigninseattle that recipe looks really good might just have to try it.


----------



## PaintedFury

Well, just weighed and measured. 234.6, so up 0.4, but lost another 5 & 1/2 inches. What is up with that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Well... 4 days in Tennessee and I'm up to 241 again.  gotta get back on the "dont eat everything in sight" wagon..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

PaintedFury said:


> Well, just weighed and measured. 234.6, so up 0.4, but lost another 5 & 1/2 inches. What is up with that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fat weighs more then muscle. So I suspect the fat is turning into muscle as you get into better shape and tone up


----------



## Lonestar22

PaintedFury said:


> Well, just weighed and measured. 234.6, so up 0.4, but lost another 5 & 1/2 inches. What is up with that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, it's muscle that weighs more than fat. Muscle is denser so an inch of muscle will weigh more than an inch of fat. 

I'm assuming that you're working out? Which means that you're losing fat (hence the inches lost) and gaining muscle (hence the weight gained).

I'm not a huge fan of the scale because it only represents mass. It doesn't show what that mass is made of. So while you're down for gaining in reality you've done a great job in losing fat!! 

We've all just gotta remember that we're worth more than the number on that scale!


----------



## NBEventer

Lonestar22 said:


> Actually,* it's muscle that weighs more than fat.* Muscle is denser so an inch of muscle will weigh more than an inch of fat.
> 
> I'm assuming that you're working out? Which means that you're losing fat (hence the inches lost) and gaining muscle (hence the weight gained).
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the scale because it only represents mass. It doesn't show what that mass is made of. So while you're down for gaining in reality you've done a great job in losing fat!!
> 
> We've all just gotta remember that we're worth more than the number on that scale!


Thats what I meant to type lol. Apparently I was backwards this morning :lol: Note to self... proof read before hitting submit :rofl:


----------



## PaintedFury

NBE, apparently we were both backwards this morning, because I read what you meant to say and not what you said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

PaintedFury said:


> NBE, apparently we were both backwards this morning, because I read what you meant to say and not what you said.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well then all is good! We're allowed backwards days all day every day :lol:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Don't know if I'm late, but here goes...

I'm GG, 5'6", 20 years old, and around 210 lbs. I would love to get down to 160 lbs or so, but right now I am aiming for 180. I was at 180 when I left the farm last June. I was walking 4 miles a day, and working full time in a country butcher shop. Besides of doing chores around home and riding on weekends. 

Right now I work part time (almost full time) at a drugstore, and teach guitar three days a week. I am trying get more exercise around home here. I started doing some sit-ups and a couple push-ups every day. 
I am taking a pill called PGX Daily, it fills up your stomach so you don't eat as much. I have been taking it for around a month (5 pills ten minutes before each meal), and I've noticed a big difference in how much I eat. My sister says that she can see that I've lost weight. I don't see it, but I feel a lot better and more energetic. So I think it's doing something!
I've cut out cold cereal in the morning, and instead eat some greek yogurt. 

Yesterday I spent around 3 hours (2 hours, a break, and then another hour) shoveling snow. I am a bit sore today but hopefully in a couple days that'll go away. 

What I am really hoping is that I will be able to fit into size 12 jeans sometime this summer. I was a size 14 and then went up to a size 16. 
I start riding lessons again in April. In June I am going to BC for an internship at an endurance farm. I should get my exercise there!


----------



## Charley horse

I want to join you all here I could use the support and I am a great supporter 
Just started a diet called JUDDD yesterday....Actually Ive been at it for a few weeks but kept failing~ So really really trying hard to stick to the plan.


----------



## Charley horse

210lbs 39yrs female..5ft8"


----------



## NBEventer

Ugh i've been so sick the last week and a bit I couldn't do anything. I haven't been eating well because I couldn't swallow anything. I couldn't work out because I would go into a fit of coughing. So I fell off the wagon. I haven't gone near a scale and refuse to as I suspect its caught up to me. *sigh*


----------



## Charley horse

Nbeventer - Get well soon! Drink lots of fluids and eat your chicken soup, hope you feel well soon.


Today is my down day with calories "juddd'ing" 500cals
Totals 2 protein shakes and aprox 1c. Quinoa cooked w/turkey bacon and spinach for dinner.
Cant forget to drink lots of water :x


----------



## PaintedFury

NBE, I hate to hear that you're not feeling well. Get plenty of rest, and get to feeling better. I hope you feel better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Thanks girls 

I still keep coughing but i've had enough of being knocked on my behind. I am going to the gym today at lunch and I am going to ride my pony for the first time in almost 2 weeks tonight after work. Enough of sitting around!


----------



## Cat

Hope you guys don't mind me stepping in here a bit late, but I just noticed this thread!

My name is Jessie and I'm currently at 238 lbs. At one point in my life I was close to 280 and got that down to 195. Some how I've let myself climb back up the last couple years and it needs to stop. 

Currently I'm not counting calories - that has never worked for me. But I am adjusting my diet - no sodas, limiting wheat/glutton (not fully cut it out - I let myself have a "bad" day about once every 2 weeks which is about perfect to keep me from feeling deprived and while I enjoy my bad day I don't binge on it either), more lean proteins, more veggies, some fruits, etc. Just overall trying to make healthier choices. 

I am trying to chew my food slowly and stop when I'm full (a concept from Mckenna - I can make you thin that had worked great for me at one point) but I'm really having a problem with the eating slow. It seems like I get distracted and next thing I know my plate is cleaned. So its something I really need to work on.

As for exercise - I have working with my horses, working on the new property (grass seed out, new fencing, etc), I'm also doing the Nintendo wii Fit Plus - mostly focus on yoga, strength exercises and some cardio, and just recently have added in Jillian's 30 day shred.

Just in the last couple months I went from 244 to 238, but I seem to be stuck. I guess I should be happy I'm no longer increasing! On the other hand the inches around my belly keep decreasing despite what the scale says - so I guess that is good, but I would love to see the pounds go - I've got plenty to get rid of! 

My current goal is to get under 200 and then I will set a new goal from there.


----------



## PaintedFury

Cat, welcome to the thread. Get a measuring tape, and take your measurement. The tape measure is much more truthful than the scale. Keep up the good work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, use the tape maesure & notice how your clothes are fitting,also. It can be discouraging that the weight isn't going down, but not gaining is a big deal also!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am so hungry, right now!! and angry at myself.
I have to start something.

I was cleaning the basement going through stuff for Good Will.
I came across a box labeled jeans... I should not have opened it.

Size 16 down to... get this... Levis size 8 long.
I can't even get a size 8 in one leg.
I don't know weather to keep that pair for (unrealistic) motivation, or burn them for some satisfaction.:wink:

I am 52, 5' 9" and weigh *(gag me) 189 pounds, there I said it.
No denial any more. Well except for the fact that I am really 190 and it sounds better saying 189

I am even a member of Weight Watchers and have a membership at a gym, and I don't go to either one. $60 a month wasted. I think if I pay for them both then miraculously I will loose weight, maybe through osmosis. 

My plan, I guess I have to go back to WW. I know it does work, if you follow it. If it ever gets warm do some more walking, dust off the bike and bike to work.

I need to do this for me and my horse, I promised him. I bought my new carriage, weighing in at 450 pounds, plus me at 189, plus my navigator/groom at 250, that is 889 pounds, I will not ask him to pull that much weight on a marathon. I need to get to 150, and I told my navigator she needs to too.

So I am joining this mission with you all. 

I love hearing about all the plans you are implementing.


----------



## NBEventer

5'9" at 189 is not bad at all!! I'm 5'2 and started at that 

I've had 3 real good work outs this week, plus had an amazing lesson last night. We did an hour of 2 point trot doing grid work cavalletties asking the horse to stay in trot through the entire grid. So my abs and legs got a heck of a workout last night.

I'm dodging the scale until Monday. Hoping I am another 5 down!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I took classes to become a certified personal trainer, passed the test and needed to do 40 hours of internship as a PT. I didn't even try to get an internship, no one that hires a PT, wants a PT that is bigger than them, or more out of shape than them, so I dropped it. 

Maybe I will see if I can pick that up again, maybe specialize in folks over 50.

I also tape ever episode of the biggest looser, to try and get motivation.
That girl that just won, she was amazing!


----------



## NBEventer

If you passed to be a PT then you obviously were not in that bad of shape! As a PT you should know its not about the number on the scale. What matters is inches. Even inches are not the best way to follow weight loss. Some people are just not built to wear a size zero. My Mom is a perfect example. She is solid and pure muscle. She is a size 8 and gets hung up thinking she is fat because she isn't a toothpick. 

At the end of the day what matters is how you feel.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

We didn't have to do anything physical to pass the PT test. We had to pass a 200 question test on all different domains, like how muscles work, the benefits of which types of muscles, BP and heart rate, etc.

For the practical test we had to demonstrate all the machines in a gym, and tell which muscle groups they worked. Also demonstrate non machine exercises for each muscle group, as well as conducting a fitness level test for beginning clients. And then take a client through a work out from warm up to cool down.

I wish it had been a bit more involved.


----------



## cowgirl928

I am going to join this thread because fitness is a big part of my life. When I was younger I was bullied about my weight to a point where I developed an obsession with losing weight. Since then, I have realized that it isn't always the number on the scale that matters-it's the muscle tone you have, the confidence you have, and how in shape you are. 

Look at professional football players for example. They weigh a lot, no doubt about it. Some of them are quite chunky in fact-however they can still play a 2 hour game running around a field, throwing a ball, lifting, running, jumping in practice-and they're still considered overweight or obese in some cases. 

Anyways, I really want to join this because I became very involved with fitness and began doing some serious studying. I've learned how to properly lift weights, how to do cardio without injuring myself (that took some trial and error :lol, and I felt like a machine-absolutely unstoppable. I noticed a serious improvement in my riding and especially my self esteem. Hell I felt like a supermodel! (if supermodels were only 58 inches tall and ghostly white anyways) It was very hard and sometimes it will still be hard even when you are in shape and hit your goal! Something that I learned to do to prevent burnout is to always set a new goal. I never set a real goal for weight loss-I set a goal for what size I wanted my waist to be at first. When I hit that goal, I set another one to increase my muscle strength. When I hit that one, I set one to increase flexibility, and after that one to increase endurance. Let me tell you, you will never run out of possible goals 

Now I also want to join this because my fiance and I are expecting our first child in July and I had to stop working out in my first trimester because of the pregnancy. This nearly devastated me. I LOVE lifting and working out. It feels amazing, and my doctor said I couldn't do it anymore. I became very lethargic and stopped watching what I all put into my mouth. As you can imagine, this had a negative effect. I loss muscle tone and gained fat which made me feel gross which then led to a spiral effect. I want to join this thread because I'm now starting working out again and want my muscles back and everyone needs encouragement now and then. 

I have a few pieces of advice for everyone on this thread: BE CONFIDENT. You can do it. You need to have that confidence in yourself, and you need to realize that you really do have the self control to take charge of your life and be healthy. Make sure you do it for yourself. You want to be healthy. You want to be a better person, be around longer for family, be a better rider. Envision what you will look like, trust me it helps. When I remember how I looked pre-pregnancy I get this fire under my *** to go work out and get my muscles back and ohh it works. 
Be DETERMINED. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't do it-show them you can and then rub it in their face. I used to get those side glances at the gym that made me feel like a blob. When I went to the gym when I was in shape though, heck those people that gave me the side glances were then looking at me like "wow...I never expected that result". It feels amazing. 
KEEP YOUR MIND ON TRACK. This is a BIG one. You need to stay FOCUSED! Keep your goal in mind! Make a goal board. I have one. It's a cork board with a photo of a blue ribbon on it (for western showmanship with my mare this summer), it has a horse trailer on it (our next big monetary goal besides a house), it has the AERC logo on it because within the next year I would like to ride in a 25 LD with my mare, and it has my old fitness goals on it. This will be something to remind you daily of your goals. Put your board where you will see it daily so it makes an impact. Set a daily goal to accomplish and you will realize that you really can do it. 

K book writing done  loves to everyone, updates soon.


----------



## Cat

Well my small little achievement is I went to visit family this past weekend (thurs-yesterday) with no time for exercise and lots of good food, eating out and alcohol. Took a lot of watching what I ate but I didn't gain! I'll take that because in years past that would have easily been an extra 3-5 lbs in that time.


----------



## cowgirl928

well good job. Small victories


----------



## Reckyroo

Hi All
I hope you don't mind another late starter but I've just found this post and have been pre-occupied for the last month waiting for may mare to foal (which she did 12 days ago).
I'm Rebecca, 41 years old (yikes) and weigh 210lbs :-(.
After having my youngest 2 sons (they are now 14 and 12!), I've piled on the weight and gone from 119lbs up to my almost double weight now!
My incentive is to get fitter, be healthier and next spring, i hope to have my mare re-backed (I haven't ridden for 20 yrs - so as much for her benefit as mine) and start to ride again. She's a 15 2 OTTB and I wouldn't even attempt to ride her at my current weight plus she's been used as a brood mare for the last 7 years and rides ok as long as you don't use your legs so a bit of work to be done with her. 
Ideally, i'd like to get to 140lb - less if possible, but I think that 140lb is realistic.
I've tried every diet going and obviously none have worked due to the fact that I need to get off my lazy butt and have a bit of willpower! Actually, i'm not lazy, and I do have a physical job as well as mucking out 4x daily (their spoilt at the moment due to baby just arriving) but I don't have any willpower so need to kick that into touch!
So I need to lose 70lbs in 12 months or get a bigger horse :lol: - but I'll be keeping my horse so I HAVE to lose weight :? xx
So is Monday night our weigh in night then?


----------



## JamieLeighx

Joining in 
Finally decided that I've had enough and that I need to change! Can I lose 10lb a month? That's my goal! 

I officially started on monday, I've been eating healthy and trying my hardest not too eat bad foods. I'm also starting the gym today. 
I've banned myself from horse riding until I lose 40lb!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

10 pounds a month is pretty drastic. Set your goals realistically so you don't get discouraged and quit! The first month I lost 10 pounds, BUT I am now slooowing down and I'm on month 3. I have lost 25 pounds so far and i have 25 more to go until I'm at average weight! The recommended healthy way of losing is 2 pounds a week. As long as I"m losing the 1 pound a week I am a happy camper =)


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Down a 1/2lb from last week. Wanted more, but I know why it wasn't. I need to adjust my dinner time. Four days last week I didn't eat until 7pm not good at all.


----------



## Dustbunny

Taffy...KEEP THE JEANS!!!!!!! You will be glad you did.

It's wonderful to see so many of you determined to shed the pounds. I wish you all success. It is so worth it.

My only suggestion to anyone interested (and I have posted this before) is a diet of someone with type 2 diabetes...low carbs and the right carbs...and exercise. It works and it's easy if you're serious.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Dustbunny said:


> Taffy...KEEP THE JEANS!!!!!!! You will be glad you did.
> 
> 
> My only suggestion to anyone interested (and I have posted this before) is a diet of someone with type 2 diabetes...low carbs and the right carbs...and exercise. It works and it's easy if you're serious.


I did keep one pair, Just to prove to myself it is possible.:lol:

I might try your suggestion on the type 2 diet. Do you have any reference sites that are good?
It is so difficult for me to wade through all the c**p sites to find a reputable diet. 
Thanks TC


----------



## Dustbunny

Reader's Digest has some books that are very helpful..."Reverse Diabetes." Lots of good info. I would check with the American Diabetes Assoc. site for info. Truthfully, I don't do much on the computer but the above books got me on track. Plus The CalorieKing Calorie Fat & Carbohydrate Counter. That is a great book! It also has good general info. I haven't counted a calorie but watched carbs and followed the No White (bread made with enriched flour, rice, potatoes) rule. I eat quite a bit of food and am not hungry.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Dustbunny said:


> Reader's Digest has some books that are very helpful..."Reverse Diabetes." Lots of good info. I would check with the American Diabetes Assoc. site for info. Truthfully, I don't do much on the computer but the above books got me on track. Plus The CalorieKing Calorie Fat & Carbohydrate Counter. That is a great book! It also has good general info. I haven't counted a calorie but watched carbs and followed the No White (bread made with enriched flour, rice, potatoes) rule. I eat quite a bit of food and am not hungry.


Thanks, I am not computer savvy either, I honestly don't know how anyone finds anything, all I get into is ads.
Thanks again.


----------



## SlideStop

Now that I'm back on the wagon after going away (took me a few days to break the eat everything in sight habit again) I went to the grocery store and I'm quite pleased! Love grocery store deals. Just got 8 cans of soup, six bags of microwavable steamed veggies and ww frozen yogurt. Total before store savings $37... Total after $20! I wish I had the storage and money to more then that! The only thing better for me then losing weight is saving money!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Another thing worth trying. Cut out all gluten and white grains. Also avoid anything diet, the aspertame is horrid for you. 

I'm back on the wagon and busting my butt at the gym. I am more focused on weights then cardio as I want to gain muscle and strength. I am still doing cardio but I am more set on turning fat into muscle and I know as I go it will burn off what is hanging around my stomach. As it stands I am holding all the weight in my stomach so I look like i'm 8 months pregnant. Which is brutal when I have people asking me when i'm due. 

I skipped weigh in this week since I was sick. Now i'm back at it though I will weigh in next week.


----------



## cowgirl928

Also if you need to up your protein intake and are sick of meat and fish I eat Fage Greek yogurt. It's high in protein and low in calories and sugar. You can use it as a base for fruit dips, other dips, and the Fage website actually has a recipe book of delicious and healthy things you can make with the yogurt. My favorite is Fage 0% with a little honey mixed in and than I eat it as a fruit dip. It is DELICIOUS! And on the up side, you get a pretty darn big serving for the few calories and the amount of protein. 
My favorite recipe is as follows: 
1 serving of Fage Total 0% (1 cup)
a little honey to taste (I use about 2 tsp)
1/4 cup blueberries
1/4 cup raspberries
1 tbsp of slivered almonds
This is probably one of my favorite snacks and it takes away the sweets craving while staying healthy. 

Also my recent find is high protein cottage cheese. I noticed that you also get a fairly large serving with this while not overdoing calories. I mix mine with fresh cut peaches to add a little flavor and if you want even more flavor put a little cinnamon in there with it. It's pretty darn good  I eat the Land'O Lakes I do believe it is..


----------



## Charley horse

My plan to do the JUDDD diet did not work...I kept going over calories on my down days. :/
So now I am just doing Atkins till I get into ketosis then I will proceed w/JUDDD.
(Ketosis equals no hunger) Today is my second day on atkins..


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I called about a local boot camp workout in town. I get to go to the first workout free.
I am trying to talk myself into going tonight. It is just so hard to go that first time!


----------



## cowgirl928

Charley horse said:


> My plan to do the JUDDD diet did not work...I kept going over calories on my down days. :/
> So now I am just doing Atkins till I get into ketosis then I will proceed w/JUDDD.
> (Ketosis equals no hunger) Today is my second day on atkins..


Instead of forcing your body into ketosis try eating a balanced diet by counting your calories EVERY DAY. When you are trying to be healthy there is no such thing as an off day-every day is a day to be healthy. Try changing your mindset. You can still eat things if you have them in the proper caloric portions. 

I'm not a fan of Atkins. Once you try to eat bread again you gain all the weight back. I tried a ketogenic diet once and it did little for me. However once I counted my calories and ate a balanced diet that was high in protein and healthy carbs and lower in sugar the fat melted off and my muscles became chiseled and I was defined. 

Try the MyFitness Pal app to count calories and exercise. It's free and has a huge database of foods and exercises.

Also use spices and naturally flavored foods to satisfy your cravings. You can also make most recipes healthy by substitution of ingredients. For instance when I make enchiladas I use only turkey or chicken and I make sure it's fresh with no preservatives. Use low fat everything and go easy on the cheese and hot sauce. You can make a dish that is traditionally packed with calories surprisingly filling and low cal while staying high protein.


----------



## Charley horse

*cowgirl *- I know thats my problem...Ive been on atkins for years and lost the weight but gained it all back and then some! I am very sensitive to breads, noodles, and rice now..Carbs bloat me..
Thats the only problem w/atkins is it dont allow for practical "cheat days" you will pay for it.
I have to give it a try because I am at a heavy weight now and the weight wont budge unless I kick my body into gear w/a plan.
Your enchiladas sound yummo!


----------



## Charley horse

*Taffy - *Go do it and then you will be over that hump. You know you will feel better in the end.


----------



## Saddlebag

Lexii, protein from meats isn't dirty and your body needs the amino acids. Plus protein helps tide you over between meals. Watch your fruit intake because the natural sugars can add up. An excellent protein source is fish, at least once weekly, plus eggs, etc.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am hungry... who the heck is Lexii?


----------



## Charley horse

I think I am just going to stay away from the scale for a while and just focus on eating right...I get to impatient.


----------



## cowgirl928

Charley horse said:


> I think I am just going to stay away from the scale for a while and just focus on eating right...I get to impatient.


this is a good idea. And thank you for the enchilada complement


----------



## Charley horse

To make me more accountable I think posting daily menu's of foods eaten w/calories added may help me to stay motivated and posting weight once a week...
(((( Any one up for a challenge to do that with me?! ))))
You can post your exercise that was done for the day too if you do that.

Here's my start weighed in at 214 - Going to put that in my siggy 

Coffee w/creamer 
2scrambled eggs
1sausage pty

This is just to start for breakfast.
I have to get some house cleaning done today so that will be my exercise lol!
I hope this helps to motivate me more and I hope to see my weight go down weekly..Feel free to join in )

Later on in the day today I plan on having a lc burger..
Its just a lc tortilla w/a hamburger pty, w/a bit of mayo.
Dinner may be a sausage hot link with the lc tortilla for a wrap.


----------



## cowgirl928

try to have some steamed veggies today too! That way you get some more of your daily vitamins and minerals too. But it is a good idea. Always measure your servings


----------



## Charley horse

Here we go a whole new month to get some weight off!
Always measure and count both cals and carbs here cowgirl I am obsessed w/it lol!
Summer is on its way. Hope you all had a great Easter


----------



## TurnNBurn144

so i have been cutting back on calories and working 4 days a week taking care of horses and cleaning stalls ive dropped a pant size! went from a 12 to a 10. 5 more sizes!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

I hope everyone got through the holiday! My plan of attack was to take about half of what I would normally eat, then add a small bit more _if_ I was still hungry. Well, it worked. I had a small portion of everything, and a little extra tortellini, lol. 

Here's my weigh in from Friday. The upwards spike was me coming home from TN, which totally could have set me back way worse!  I weighed myself today, like I do everyday before I shower, and was 235.5. My stomach "pouch" area and my love handles seem smaller, which is nice!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

TurnNBurn144 said:


> so i have been cutting back on calories and working 4 days a week taking care of horses and cleaning stalls ive dropped a pant size! went from a 12 to a 10. 5 more sizes!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



5 more sizes till what? You are a size zero?


----------



## Lonestar22

I really need to get back into the groove, Easter weekend has thrown me off. Plus the fact that my brother keeps bringing home unhealthy foods! >:/ 

So my calorie count for today so far is right at 400. I skipped breakfast today cause I was running late, had chicken salad on cracker and tomato soup for lunch. Now I just have to force myself to go workout. That's the hard part.


----------



## SlideStop

Lonestar22 said:


> Now I just have to force myself to go workout. That's the hard part.


Ain't that the truth! Have you tried just walking on days you don't want to go? Something is better then nothing ;o)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

SlideStop said:


> Ain't that the truth! Have you tried just walking on days you don't want to go? Something is better then nothing ;o)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


this is a good idea. working out today sounds awful, however a walk in the spring weather on the walking path across the street sounds delightful...(then I have to leave our apartment though...) decisions decisions...


----------



## SlideStop

cowgirl928 said:


> this is a good idea. working out today sounds awful, however a walk in the spring weather on the walking path across the street sounds delightful...(then I have to leave our apartment though...) decisions decisions...


Well, you gotta meet yourself half way! :wink:


----------



## Charley horse

Today was a good day eating wise low calorie..I still dont have much energy.
This weekend I am planing on going down to play w/my horse.


----------



## NBEventer

I worked out so hard today I almost puked. Ugh... 15 min full out on treadmill, 15min eleptical, full rotation through all the weight machines in the fit circuit at my max weight then another 25 min on treadmill.

I feel great now but I know I will feel it tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Good job for working so hard. Remember after working out try to have some protein to replace the protein your muscles lost. This will also boost your metabolism and keep you from being so darn sore the next day. And another thing, try to take a cold shower after working out that hard to numb your muscles and then turn the water to warm/hot to relax them. Ever heard of athletes icing their muscles? This is the same concept. Just because you are not yet a well conditioned athlete doesn't mean it won't work  It'll make you feel much better!

Yesterday I took a day off of working out as the day before I had a very bad run in with pregnancy weakness. Ended up on the bathroom floor for roughly 40 minutes until the fiance got home to help me up. So yesterday was a sleeping day. Today I think I am going to do a swimming workout! First time swimming since pregnant...who wants to place bets on how many looks a petite pregnant chick will get in a bikini?! (I hope my bottoms stay up...)


----------



## SlideStop

I used to use sore no more after heavy rugby workouts, seemed to help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

I'm not worried about the protein. I do shakes every morning. And I am actually not sore thankfully. I am about to head to the gym for lunch to do some light cardio and the fit circuit again. Not going to max out my weight this time.

I luckily know all the little tricks thanks to having a SIL with a masters in Kinesiology and a fiance with a 3erd degree black belt in karate who seems to know just about every trick there is lol. I am a lucky girl to have this kind of back up behind me. 

Off I go again... weeeeeeeee........


----------



## HowClever

Figured it was time I joined in here so I've got more people to be accountable too! 

After discovering I weigh about 10kg more than I thought I did I've finally hit breaking point and said enough is enough. I'm 13 days in to the new me and am already feeling better for it. I'm eating better and doing my best to do at least 30 minutes of exercise 6 days a week (I missed Easter Sunday which is the day I needed it most, haha). 

Now off to do my 30 minutes.


----------



## SlideStop

Sobering experience... 

I pulled ALL the cloths I don't fit into anymore out of my closet. I left the cloths that I could fit into in the near future, realistically. So I 86'ed 8 work tee shirts (pretty much all the cute colorful ones), 15 men's medium Hollister shirts, several hoodies and ALL of my guys pants (Im a hard fit at 5'1 with extra pounds). I didn't go through all the business attire I have or shorts. Hey, if I can't wear'um why keep'um? ... In the closet at least, they are only going under the bed. I already donated 1/4 of my cloths last year to one of the boys "orphanages" I work with. 

Hopefully this will give me another boost in the right direction. I guess its sounds silly to be upset over something like this but growing up I didn't have much cloths. I was teased a lot for wearing the same thing over and over or wearing "old lady" cloths (lots of hand me downs). As soon as I was in charge of my own finances I went out and bought a small... Empire... Of cloths. 

Anyways, here's to getting back into those size medium Hollister shirts! 

Ps... If there is any confusion, yes I am a woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

OMG my arms are shaking lol. I am going to stick to cardio tomorrow. Just do the treadmill and eliptical and some crunches. Otherwise I am going to be a bowl of jello for my lesson tomorrow night. Not what I need when I am just getting Bratty mare back into jumping. The last time she jumped was August and she ditched me on a landing after I accidently got her with my spur. That resulted in me being hauled away in an ambulance and neither of us have done much more then a foot high cross rail since then. So yea, I need to be on my A game as her confidence is shot *sigh* This will be so much easier once I am a bit more fit.

I have however surprised myself. I am surprisingly fit under the layer of fat lol


----------



## cowgirl928

NBEventer said:


> I have however surprised myself. I am surprisingly fit under the layer of fat lol


A LOT of people are fit but it just doesn't show! Have you ever noticed how many runners have an extra layer of baby fat if all they do is run...? It's the muscle toning that makes you all chiseled and sexy! 

Good luck on your lesson, wishing you all the best. Maybe your new found leg muscles will keep you on this time 

As far as what Slide Stop said about the clothes, I love doing that. Getting rid of the to big lcothes and than having the clothes that you will be able to fit back into just sitting there waiting to be put on...I did that when I went on my big fat loss endeavor and ended up SURPASSING my goal and needing clothes in a size 0-3 (depending on brand) instead of the size 4 I was shooting for! 

I have faith in everyone on here to kick their goals into the end zone (for those of us that follow American football..) for the European people on here that would be scoring a goal that was so epic the keeper didn't even see it coming. lol


----------



## PaintedFury

I haven't been able to weigh in the last couple of weeks. The battery on my scale died, and I keep forgetting to take the piece of paper with me when I go to town, so I know what size battery it is. Let me just say, "I HATE BUTTON BATTERIES!!!" But, I do know that I have lost some weight, because my jeans and shirts are getting looser. Yippy me. Maybe I'll remember the paper this weekend, since I already put it in my purse!!


----------



## JamieLeighx

New to the healthy eating and weight loss world, but I thought here would be a good place to join in! 
I have 2 questions.
1)I can feel muscle under my belly fat building up but the darn belly fat is still there, what will burn the fat? 
2)When I'm at the gym and on the epileptic machine for example, once I feel like I can't do anymore and stop I don't feel it on my legs the next day after sweating like a pig! Is it not working?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

JamieLeighx said:


> New to the healthy eating and weight loss world, but I thought here would be a good place to join in!
> I have 2 questions.
> 1)I can feel muscle under my belly fat building up but the darn belly fat is still there, what will burn the fat?
> 2)When I'm at the gym and on the epileptic machine for example, once I feel like I can't do anymore and stop I don't feel it on my legs the next day after sweating like a pig! Is it not working?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Answer to question 1: do a mixture of cardio and strength and watch what you eat. A diet high in carbohydrates an unnecessary fats will keep that layer of fat there. Also that last layer takes a lot of work to finally refine. Don't give up on it

2. increase your resistance and see how hard it gets


----------



## reigninseattle

JamieLeighx said:


> 2)When I'm at the gym and on the *epileptic* machine for example, once I feel like I can't do anymore and stop I don't feel it on my legs the next day after sweating like a pig! Is it not working?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm thinking you mean elliptical? :lol:


----------



## Cinder

Just a quick question, is it alright if I join you guys though I may not update a lot? I've joined a few "weight loss threads" in the past and I always feel bad because I have no scale to weigh myself with consistently (as of now). However, I could provide support and some advice as I've lost about thirty pounds .


----------



## NBEventer

You are more then welcome to the thread Cinder! Don't be silly. 

You should take measurements. I am going to start doing measurements and not be focused on the scale numbers. I am doing a lot of weights so I am blasting my fat into muscle which means the scale number isn't going to be huge but the measurements hopefully will be where I want them. 

I did another circuit at the gym at lunch. I was supposed to stay away from the fit circuit but i'm silly and did it anyway lol. I did 15 min on the eleptical at a resistance of 6. I then did the machines. The lower back I did 105lbs, leg extensions 45lbs, leg curl was 45lbs, seated row 70lbs, chest press 85lbs, shoulder lateral raise was 30lbs(that thing is freaking hard!) arm bicep 50lbs, arm tricep 50lbs and abdominal was 45lbs.

My goal is to bump everything up by 10 - 15lbs next week then I am going to take half a week off and focus on my cardio.

I had my protein shake for breakfast which was yogurt, orange juice and mangos. I had a yogurt parfait with blue berries and a banana for lunch. I haven't decided my supper yet as I have my riding lesson right after work and no time to grab something on the way(off work at 5, lesson is at 530 and I work 20min from the barn lol) so it will be a late supper which means something light. Maybe just a veggie stir fry or something. Not sure yet.


----------



## xxdanioo

I totally abandoned this thread  I've been ignoring it. I got a little depressed after Walterbb injured himself. I need to jump on the wagon again. blahhh


----------



## cobra

I reckon i really need to join this thread. I have been tryin to lose weight for awhile, but i seem to gain it back as fast as i lose it.  I am in my early 30's and i have had 3 kids. I used to be around 130, and even after having all the kids i was around 150, but i am now up around 195. My long-term goal is to be around 140lb, and my short(er) term goal is to get below 175. 

I believe i have discovered my two greatest problems with losing weight and keeping it gone. The first is what i eat. I work full time (40 hrs, sometimes more) at a fast food restaurant (Hardees) - hence the eating issues. I try to bring my own food, but always find myself forgetting and then winding up eating at work. Or we get a new item i want to try (so i can tell the customers when they ask my opinion) and wind up eating it for the next 2-3 weeks  

The other problem is also partly due to work. After working 40 hrs or more a week, when i am at home i have three kids to take care of - homework, etc, etc. - which means i do not get out to exercise like i should. Also means eating out more, as after working a 8-10 hr day and then helping kids w/ homework i do not feel like cooking. 

So, i guess my two immediate goals are:

1) bring healthy food to work, and eat only that. (Also to cook dinner instead of eating out.)
2) to exercise more, and find ways to involve the kids so i am not trying to wait up to do it till they are asleep. 

and my short term goal: get under 175lb
long term: get to around 140lb. 

Ps. sorry for the long post.......


----------



## Cinder

Thank you, NBEventer! Taking measurements sounds like a great idea! I'll have to do that. 



> I reckon I really need to join this thread. I have been tryin to lose weight for awhile, but I seem to gain it back as fast as I lose it.  I am in my early 30's and I have had 3 kids. I used to be around 130, and even after having all the kids I was around 150, but I am now up around 195. My long-term goal is to be around 140lb, and my short(er) term goal is to get below 175.
> 
> I believe I have discovered my two greatest problems with losing weight and keeping it gone. The first is what I eat. I work full time (40 hrs, sometimes more) at a fast food restaurant (Hardees) - hence the eating issues. I try to bring my own food, but always find myself forgetting and then winding up eating at work. Or we get a new item I want to try (so I can tell the customers when they ask my opinion) and wind up eating it for the next 2-3 weeks
> 
> The other problem is also partly due to work. After working 40 hrs or more a week, when I am at home I have three kids to take care of - homework, etc, etc. - which means I do not get out to exercise like I should. Also means eating out more, as after working a 8-10 hr day and then helping kids w/ homework I do not feel like cooking.
> 
> So, I guess my two immediate goals are:
> 
> 1) bring healthy food to work, and eat only that. (Also to cook dinner instead of eating out.)
> 2) to exercise more, and find ways to involve the kids so I am not trying to wait up to do it till they are asleep.
> 
> And my short term goal: get under 175lb
> Long term: get to around 140lb.
> 
> Ps. Sorry for the long post.......


One thing I find important to remember when trying to lose weight (especially for someone who has lost weight and gained it back) is that it is really a lifestyle change. Not a "diet". It is forever. 

I think an even shorter term goal might help. Try 185. After that aim for 175. And so on. 

Nailing down what is wrong with your lifestyle is the first step to losing weight, so great job doing that!

If you're having trouble with exercise, try doing anything for five minutes. Make that a habit, and then go from there. And make it something you like, something that will be a positive part of your day. People seem to think they have to torture themselves with exercise or something, and that is so not true! If you hate the elliptical, don't go on it. There are so many different ways to get active and lose weight.


----------



## cowgirl928

you can do some exercises at work to help you. Also try taking healthy snacks to eat so you can cut that craving to eat. And count calories. Counting your caloric intake will completely blast some of that fat away, but you NEED to stay consistent.

Some exercises you can do at work are calf-raises and other variations, get a pedometer and hit at least 10,000 steps a day (take a walk on your lunch break), if you have an office job at where you work sit on an exercise ball to help with your posture via your core being engaged as well as your back. 

Whew am I sore from yesterdays workout! I increased my weights and concentrated on shoulders, upper back, and triceps. My shoulders cried during the workout (they sweat a lot lol) and my fiance just gave me a back rub to loosen me up but holy moly does it feel good to be sore after a work out! Gives me that feeling that I know I worked really hard yesterday and because I'm sore i'll soon have results to prove I've been working hard


----------



## DieselPony

Can I join in? Will you guys yell at me when I eat really dumbly? 
The bf is trying to put weight ON so he just shrugs when I whine about diet haha. To be honest, I'm staring at the wrapper of an ice cream bar I just had for lunch because I was starving after class and had no ambition to cook anything 
Thankfully I'm the primary cook here and when the bf and roommate cook its following the directions I left for them, so really is no excuse for terrible meals.

I used to be in great shape - jogged, biked, weights, sports, riding 4x a week. But alas, this darn university is sucking all my time away. 
The bf has recently taken to bulking up muscle, and I make his work outs for him so I'll do them with him. Its a lot of weight lifting, but hey, more calories burned at rest with more muscle  plus we've taken up hiking. We still suck at it and have no endurance, but we'll get there.

So the goals:
Lose 5-10lbs by May.
Lose at least 3 inches off the waist and add at least 1 to the upper arms by May.
And when it comes to hiking -complete the 10km coulee hike! The biggest hill where I grew up was 30ft to the top. Hills are brutal! 
Look amazing by August! (good friend's wedding and I'm a bridesmaid. Back in my home town that I haven't visited in 4 years. Back when I was fit. Eek)


----------



## Cinder

> Can I join in? Will you guys yell at me when I eat really dumbly?
> The bf is trying to put weight ON so he just shrugs when I whine about diet haha. To be honest, I'm staring at the wrapper of an ice cream bar I just had for lunch because I was starving after class and had no ambition to cook anything
> Thankfully I'm the primary cook here and when the bf and roommate cook its following the directions I left for them, so really is no excuse for terrible meals.
> 
> I used to be in great shape - jogged, biked, weights, sports, riding 4x a week. But alas, this darn university is sucking all my time away.
> The bf has recently taken to bulking up muscle, and I make his work outs for him so I'll do them with him. Its a lot of weight lifting, but hey, more calories burned at rest with more muscle plus we've taken up hiking. We still suck at it and have no endurance, but we'll get there.
> 
> So the goals:
> Lose 5-10lbs by May.
> Lose at least 3 inches off the waist and add at least 1 to the upper arms by May.
> And when it comes to hiking -complete the 10km coulee hike! The biggest hill where I grew up was 30ft to the top. Hills are brutal!
> Look amazing by August! (good friend's wedding and I'm a bridesmaid. Back in my home town that I haven't visited in 4 years. Back when I was fit. Eek)


Nope, I won't yell. I eat stupidly more than I'd like to admit! 

It's April now, so a pound a week is a great goal. That looks like the low end of your goals. 

Don't worry about sucking at something! I suck at running, but I still do it :lol:


----------



## JamieLeighx

reigninseattle said:


> I'm thinking you mean elliptical? :lol:


LOL yes! Darn auto correct on my mobile!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

How has everyone been doing the past few days? I worked out fairly hard on Thursday and def felt the results on Friday. I didn't work out yesterday since we had prenatal appointments all afternoon yesterday and I had class all morning. After that I was so exhausted that working out was out of the question. 

Today instead of doing a structured work out I will be shooting bow with my fiance and our friend and then will be going to see my dear mare and we will go for a walk as well as do some groundwork which will leave me a bit breathless. Also grooming her since she is shedding is a workout in its own right :lol:


----------



## Cinder

I've been staying on target with food and exercising regularly. I had to cut back on running because my knees are aching for some reason but I'll replace that with some indoor cardio.


----------



## HowClever

I've been doing 30 mins to an hour of cardio everyday, missed one day due to being unwell. Have managed to stay under my calorie budget most days too, again missed one day.


----------



## Charley horse

I found my cardio workout game for wii! So tomorrow will start my workouts with cardio! "Time to start sweating!"


----------



## cowgirl928

I just did the Jillian Michaels Kickbox Fastfix and it was AWESOME. It was only 20 minutes but it was so fastpaced that I was able to get my sweat on. It doesn't have as many weight training moves as I prefer, but it was a good cardio workout and to be real honest I am still sweating and I finished it about 15 minutes ago lol 

If you don't like leaving home to workout the Jillian Michaels dvds will kick your butt, but you have to PROGRESS your weights or you get stuck in a rut. Also you need weights to even do most of her stuff. I like working out at home and have an ottoman (yes an ottoman...) full of weights, a yoga mat, resistance bands, gravity straps, and kettlebells. Trust me-her workouts will kick your ***. Plus you can usually find used weights on CL or your local classifieds. Which reminds me I need to go get some heavier weights...my fiance will be absolutely thrilled with that


----------



## JamieLeighx

I've lost 3lb since last Sat! Pretty pleased considering I only did cardio once... I've been staying under calorie target though and I plan to do at least 4 days cardio a week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse

*cowgirl* - WTG! I have Jilian Michaels on my wii workout game..I did it for 20mins today and was sweating.
Keep up the good work!

*Jamie - *Congrad's w/the 3lb loss!!!! 

I cant wait to see my progress, one day at a time.


----------



## cowgirl928

How has everyone been doing? Anyone reaching their weekly goals? How about daily ones?

I am working on a daily goal of lowering my sugar intake. If I get gestational diabetes I will not be happy.


----------



## cobra

Well, i have been exercising more, eating less (alto not really "healthy" still) and i am down 5 lbs. I really need to go shopping, and get some good food i can take to work.....but it's hard between my random schedule at work and stuff i have to do w/ the kids.....


----------



## NBEventer

Well I was just diagnosed with crohns. All I can sit here and think is "why didn't I get the weight loss that goes with it?!" lol.

Seriously though I don't know what the outcome of this will be. Its early stages but from what i've been told the meds blow you up like a balloon *sigh*


----------



## PaintedFury

I'm sorry that I haven't been around lately, but you know how life can be. I weighed and measured yesterday morning. I weighed in at 225.2, with is -9.4 lbs, and lost another 5.5 inches. This is mostly because of watching my calorie intake, but I just started riding my bicycle again, so maybe that will help even more.


----------



## Cinder

I've been staying on track for the most part, and I can feel that my pants are getting really loose . I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## cowgirl928

Good job Cinder and Painted Fury! NBEventer, yes some chrons meds will cause you to gain weight, but this is because of the steroids. This just means that you have to watch what you eat particularly carefully also so you can avoid flare ups. Staying on a consistent exercise routine is a must. Also different results for different people. I know multiple people on chrons meds. A set of twins actually and they both have had the same surgeries and are on the same meds and have the same type of chrons. They take the steroids I do believe and neither are balloons. They have a little extra on them, but this is mostly contributed to their diet. On the other hand I know someone that is on chrons that is on the steroids and he gained quite a lot of weight. However he also has a very poor diet. My point is, if you watch your diet very very closely and continue exercising I bet you can stave off some of the weight gain from meds and possibly even reverse it. Also I bet with watching your diet and exercising you can also work to easier control your chrons (which could mean a reduction in meds), and an all around turn around.


----------



## Saddlebag

I haven't heard anyone say "I've parked the car and now ride a bicycle".


----------



## NBEventer

Saddlebag said:


> I haven't heard anyone say "I've parked the car and now ride a bicycle".


I don't drive unless I have to lol. I hate driving. I walk everywhere as it is unless its going to the barn or something


----------



## PaintedFury

I've thought about working up to that point! Not sure I'm going to though. I live in the boonies, and the nearest store is 2 miles away, and their selection is crap. The next store is 5 miles past the first one. The nearest grocery store is over 30 miles away. But a girl can dream can't she! ****!!!!!


----------



## DieselPony

I would bike, but really suck at biking in the snow. And can't work out if I break myself  I walk to class but otherwise everywhere else I go is too far.

I've been doing okay the past couple days, but had a good kick myself moment this weekend. I have to go get the bridesmaid dress this week. For August. I still have 4 months! I could have lost all this before hand, but no, I slack off till now. 

So here's hoping the dress is easily adjustable. The style doesn't really allow much lee-way. 

But I have a question for everyone, just out of curiosity, what do you do for cardio? Specifically indoors?


----------



## Cinder

For cardio: 

Indoors: DDR, Zumba

Outdoors: Running/Jogging


----------



## cowgirl928

DieselPony said:


> But I have a question for everyone, just out of curiosity, what do you do for cardio? Specifically indoors?


Insanity (well I did this when not pregnant anyways) and I like my Jillian kickboxing dvds. If you have a gaming console the dance games can be fun.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hey Im Addie from Denton, Texas. I am 17, 5'10" and precisely 155lbs. My only current work out is riding, sure it keeps me "slim" but i want to be fit and toned. haha my diet is horrible and the only reason i believe im still even "thin" is because of metabolism. As soon as that goes though im not sure ill keep what i have. Anyone know of a good diet that is good for picky eaters? I am allergic to a lot of things and like even less variety than an ant eater. haha i dont have time to access a gym due to constant riding and school, and i cant run distance because of an old sprint injury in my achilles... Anyone help me with my diet or exercise?


----------



## SlideStop

I'd say you don't need to lose a pound!! I'm no work out expert but try doing the traditional push ups, squats, lunges, etc. I'm a big fan of not "needed" a whole lot of stuff to "work out". When at work I do lunges when I walk around, a few push ups off my desk or I grab a stack of charts and do bicep curls or lift them above my head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My problem is i know im traveling down a bad road, my diet especially. Im just looking for ideas. Just because im "thin" doesnt mean itll stay that way.  Im just looking for help because i know i cant do this alone.


----------



## SlideStop

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> My problem is i know im traveling down a bad road, my diet especially. Im just looking for ideas. Just because im "thin" doesnt mean itll stay that way.  Im just looking for help because i know i cant do this alone.


What does your typical diet consist of?

I didn't mean to undermine you, I guess the grass is always greener on the other side, :wink: .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I eat whatever i can get my hands on really that is fast. Hot dogs, burgers, fries, soda, chocolate anything, steak when my dad grills, grilled cheeze, pizza, cookies, and assorted fast food.. See what im talkin bout?


----------



## SlideStop

I look at those things and gain weight! :shock: 

I am an "on the go eater" too and I also eat it if that's what's available. What's helped me is planning out my meals. I know I'm going to have a yogurt every morning with fruit. Lunch I usually have a sandwich made from WW bread (there are ther low cal breads too) with a lean meat and FF mayo. Another good lunch is progresso soup and I add steamed mixed veggies. Or salad with chicken or tuna salad, no dressing. Dinner... Well that's a crapshoot. I'm eating good today to save up my points for dinner. Meatloaf, roast potatoes and steamed veggies. I try to fill myself with salad first also. There are several tasty low cal dressing brands. I personally like the bolthouse farms raspberry merlot vinergarette. If I don't plan a head of time or don't have good snacks available I will eat anyyyything, so I always try to keep that in mind. I'd write out a list of things that would be better for you to eat or make. I used to think I "couldn't eat anything" until I stopped and really analyzed what I was eating and how to eat it. 

Have you tried the my fitness pal app? I'm girlfriend is doing it and she loves it. It gives you suggestions of other things to eat instead of what your about to. It tracks you calories, the % of nutritional value your getting for the day (the app toldmy gf doesn't eat enough potassium), your exercise for the day, and if you ate like you did today how much you would weigh in 5 weeks. You can also "friend" other people to see what they are eating and exercising like. Pretty handy if you ask me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Saddlebag

How many of you read labels to see what's in the foods that are easier to cook or merely microwave. If I can't pronounce and ingredient at first glance I don't buy it. If there are words that end in ose, those are sugars of one form or another but nonetheless sugars, I don't buy it. If the amount of salt or sodium is higher than recommended daily allowance, I don't buy it. Guess who buys fresh or frozen veggies, fruits, and meats and cooks them myself. I will cook in large batches and freeze it in portions then I have fast food, fixed my way. I eat butter, (marg. makes me nauseus) lard and bacon fat why? because they offer more holding power between meals.


----------



## Lexiie

I totally forgot about this thread!
My mom and I started weight watchers last week, and I've been exercising a lot. I run a total of 6 miles every day, and I've been eating really healthily. 
I actually lost 6.2 lbs since last week!  very happy!


----------



## Cinder

ThoroughbredJumper, you won't believe how picky I used to be! It's just plain embarrassing when I look back on it. However, now that I'm a LOT better I don't think it's a matter of really having certain tastes, I think I was just afraid to try new things. 

Anyways, cut the fast food almost entirely out of your diet. It will be hard, but so worth it. After a while you don't even really crave it or want it anymore. You don't have to go cold turkey, if you currently eat fast food say...five days a week then eat it four or three days a week, and so on. 

Next, try to introduce some variety to your diet. I know it might be hard being allergic, but diets tend to be "boring" even for people who aren't allergic to a lot. 

After you feel comfortable with those changes, try cutting down on sugar- most Americans have way too much, and if you drink soda, you probably do as well. I highly recommend cutting soda almost entirely out of your diet along with fast food. Again, it will be hard, but after a while you stop craving it. 

Then, start adding healthier things to your diet slowly. 

And I have to say, I really respect that you realize your diet isn't healthy and you want to change that even though your weight is healthy. 

Saddlebag, I also read labels, though I haven't yet used the "ose" and pronunciation rules. I really think I am going to start doing that, though. 

Lexiie, congrats on the weight loss! That's amazing! Just watch with the running, especially if you run on a hard surface like the sidewalk or the road. That's about how much I used to run a day and my knees started to hurt because of my bad form. Just wanted to give you a heads up, you probably have better form then me- I like to say that I am only the _most_ awkward runner :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag

If the thought of not drinking pop overwhelms you, try making your own, the original way pop was made. It's called water kefir or tibikoss. Lot's of internet info. It's simple to make, takes 5 min of your time about every three days and you have pop, that packs a whopping 60-80 calories per 12 oz. My favorite is ginger ale, made with real ginger with a dash of lemon juice.


----------



## FoxyRider22

So how much has everybody lost so far? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

I'd like to join this thread.. Im not over weight. Im 5'5 and about 137? I really just wanna lose 10 pounds and gain some muscle.. It would make myself feel better.. Its harder for me to "watch what I eat" because Im only 16 and I have to eat what the family eats.. My dad is overweight.. and He is kinda watching what he eats now.. My mom REALLLYY watches what she eats.. literally like obsessed with it.. she is the same height at me and 110..<< I dont think that is soo healthy.. I just wanna get rid of the little belly and some of my legs. and tone up a bit.. but I dont know what to do .. .. I need help with this BIG PROBLEM
____**** WHEN IM BORED.. OR HOME ALONE.. I EAT.. AND EAT.. EAT EAT EAT.. what do you guys do when you get that urge to eat? 

everyday I do chores outside.. horse related feeding blah.. and then I do 20+ situps in my bed everynight before I go to bed.. what other exercising could I do quick at night.. (or during riding) because of school I dont have much free time... well I do.. but yeah.. thanks guys


----------



## Cinder

It's a good idea to try to take care of eating when bored. I also find it's linked to emotional eating, so think if you do that, too. 

Anyways, if you're bored and feel the urge to eat, try drinking some water, chewing a piece of gum or a mint. Gum works well because you can actually chew on it, and get some flavor, which is personally what I really want out of boredom eating. 

If that doesn't work, exercise. Do some countertop push-ups, wall-sits, planks, etc. Go for a walk or run. 

Maybe read a book or write something. 

Jogging/running is a good "quick" exercise, because you just need to grab your shoes and head out the door. Plus, you don't need to do it all at once- you can run ten minutes in the morning, then twenty minutes in the afternoon, then five minutes later at night, etc. 

Bodyweight exercises can also be quick. Just look them up online, you'll find a ton. 

Sevastion, no numerical number but if my clothes get any looser I'm definitely going to need some new ones.


----------



## SlideStop

Barrelbeginner, I eat like that too. I eat purely out of boredom and stress. I try to keeps good snakes handy. Grapes are excellent (very convenient), apples, oranges, etc. Another solution is to chew some gum. That could give you the oral satisfaction you want, minus the calories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

When I started my scale was fluctuating between 242-240. A month and a half later I'm down almost 10 pounds to 232. That's with having loads of "cheating" inbetween. All and all I'm pretty happy, and most of all happy with weight watchers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Good Job! I need to start watching more closely what I am eating. I am more aware of it now but I need to practice my self control. Not feeling super well self esteem wise-I feel as though even though I am exercising more I'm not getting anywhere, whereas before being pregnant when I did exercise I got results a bit more quickly. Just needing a little pick me up. My fiance is telling me that I still look the same but I just feel blech and a little chubbier and I don't like it. I sent a belly photo to one of my friends I haven't seen in a few months and she even said she sees no change except for a big belly which is nice to hear, but granted i still don't feel that wonderful pregnancy goddes glow that lots of people talk about. all i want to do is sleep and not hurt all the flippin time. ok complaining done.


----------



## Lexiie

I finally fit in my tall boots!!!
I hope everyone is doing well and is enjoying the nice weather!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Does anyone have my fitness pal? I downloaded it because the weight watchers app doesn't have horseback riding so I figured I could transfer the calories into my WW app. 

Add me if you'd like HHeim02
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reigninseattle

SlideStop said:


> the weight watchers app doesn't have horseback riding


Actually it does, it has walking, trotting and "galloping". It also has grooming and barn cleaning (or something like that)


----------



## SlideStop

reigninseattle said:


> Actually it does, it has walking, trotting and "galloping". It also has grooming and barn cleaning (or something like that)



Really? I can't find them... :?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Sorry, it's sideways! :wink:


----------



## 2manypets

Decided to join in the fun here. I'm plus sized now that I hit middle age. Never used to have to worry about it, but I guess I do now. About 14 days ago I put down a can of Coke and haven't had another!I been drinking a gallon of water every day instead. It's ok if you get it real cold with lots of ice,lol. The water makes me not hungry which is good! I don't weight myself, but I was getting on up there, size 18 jeans were getting tight!
Well since I been off Cokes and on water, i started doing sit ups and leg exercises as well as working with dumbells too, and when I put my old jeans on that was getting tight yesterday, they fit great!
I just got to keep on


----------



## aforred

I'm 31, 5'7", and 195. I gained almost 70 pounds when I was pregnant, and I never lost it all. My short term goal is 180 by the middle of June. My long term goal is to get to 160.

I've been watching what I eat lately, in large part for my son. I have almost completely eliminated convenience foods from the house. I've found that if I can watch my portion sizes and not snack for a couple of weeks, it gets a lot easier pretty quickly.


----------



## Saddlebag

For those of you who run or have treadmills here something to try - walk super slow. It is amazing the workout the legs get in almost no time and no pounding of the joints. My legs were burning in less than 5 min.


----------



## aforred

How is everyone doing? I haven't really lost any weight, but I've also been riding a lot more. My jeans are getting a little looser. Yay!


----------



## SlideStop

I hit 229.5 from 240 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred

Congratulations, SS! :happydance:


----------



## SlideStop

Thank you, thank you!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

Great job, SS!  I haven't hopped on a scale but my Dad and Mom have both been mentioning how I lost weight. Pretty happy with myself! I also have improved in all of the fitness test stuff we have to do in school. If anyone's also in school, I got 15 push-ups, 30 sit-ups, and 39 on the pacer thus far. I think all that's left is the sit-and-reach. (My teacher was gone for height and weight and the sub just asked us so I guessed).


----------



## aforred

I'm officially below 190! :happydance:


----------



## SlideStop

aforred said:


> I'm officially below 190! :happydance:


Yay! From what number?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred

Just over 195. I only started a couple weeks ago, and I'm getting pretty excited.


----------



## SlideStop

Good job!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

good progress peoples  Pregnancy developments: summer is hitting full force here. I can no longer work out besides short walks because my lung space is nearly nonexistent. Can't wait to get back into the swing of things! I miss working out!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Well after falling off the wagon and having the wagon turn around run me over I have to get back on it. 
Since March 29th things things went from ok to what the hell just happened. I lost my dad unexpectedly on Good Friday. Then a week to the day my SIL's FIL passed away after 5 years of dealing with cancer. My bestfriends mother passed away two weeks after that. The month of April has been nothing but death for me. 
I was eating like I was going to the chair.

I need to, want to and have to get heathy. 

So glad to hear everyone is doing well. Weightloss and getting healthy can be so hard at times.


----------



## aforred

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Sometimes it's very difficult, especially in high stress situations. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Tiffany01

Hello,

My name is Tiff. I'm 5ft 1 and weigh as of now 178 pounds and I was 185 pounds. I want to get down to 145 pounds.


----------



## Charley horse

Like some of you here I have been trying and trying for months to stick to a weight loss regimen...I'll be on for a few days and then throw myself off ugh!!!
So now here I go committing to low carb and exercising! This is a must!! I need the energy to be able to ride this summer in the heat.
Yesterday I put putted around on my horse but I was wore out 2hrs later..This is not going to work.
I must, I must I must!
Let's do this everyone!!!!
Planning a lc green bean casserole for dinner with poppers and getting this lc day one down.


----------



## aforred

Let us know how it tastes, Charley. 

Welcome Tiff. Do you have a plan? I didn't really start out with one, except watching portion sizes and not snacking any more.


----------



## Charley horse

Oh the green bean casserole is good afford..
1 pound ground beef 
2 14-ounce cans French cut green beans, well-drained 
4 ounce can mushrooms, drained 
1 small onion, diced, 2 1/2 ounces 
2 stalks celery, diced 
1/4 cup mayonnaise 
8 ounces cheddar cheese, shredded 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder 
Brown the hamburger, onion, celery and mushrooms; drain the fat. Mix all ingredients in a 2 to 2 1/2 quart greased casserole. Bake, uncovered, at 350º for 40 minutes until hot and bubbly. 
Makes 6 servings 
Do not freeze 
_ Per Serving: 375 Calories; 28g Fat; 23g Protein; 7g Carbohydrate; 3g Dietary Fiber; 4g Net Carbs _ 

I have left out the mayo and added sour cream - its good! And easy peasy to make!


----------



## SlideStop

I definitely want to try that! I wonder how it would taste with turkey instead of beef... and light mayo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse

slide stop I'll bet that would be good too with the turkey!!! Try it..I'll bet you could substitute any meat you like w/this..I am adding bits of bacon on top when done with mine tonight.
I leave out the mushrooms in mine...Blagh ick icky


----------



## Charley horse

Dinner was great last night with that green bean casserole.
Tip with that recipe...RINSE and drain hamb meat before adding ing's - to get rid of all fat and grease.
I did do that to mine but still had some hamburger fat in the dish..

Todays plan is to walk 2miles again...
Stick to low calorie day today....(Low Carb/Juddd'ing)
Its hard at first on down days, but I'll get use to it in a few days...I have to keep thinking this is the day the weight will whoosh off~Stick to plan and get it done.

Dinner plans are a tuna (mixed) wrapped with a low carb tortilla..500cal down day, lots of water.


----------



## SlideStop

I love my tuna wraps! Fiber one makes 80cal wraps, I use one small can of tuna and 2 table spoons of light mayo and lettuce of course! It comes out to 6 points per wrap.  

Another really cool the the deli does by me is a lettuce wrap. Instead of bread the sandwich is wrapped in leaves of iceberg lettuce! It REALLY cool, but messy. You definitely need to wrap paper to eat it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred

Cabbage leaves make a good wrap, too.


----------



## Charley horse

Num num aforred! Never thought to use cabbage as a wrap great idea!
Ive used lettuce before but it can come out kinda messy.

Slide stop your fiber one wraps sound like my low carb wraps they are 80cals and 6carbs...Lots of fiber 12g and 8protein.
I do the same w/my tuna mix

I had one low carb wrap with 2egg whites this morning for breakfast..Then I'll have the tuna wrap later...Thats it for me today, I'll count to 500cals and be done..Carbs usually run me around to 20 total on down days.."so dont worry about those to much".
Tomorrow is my low carb up day-calories at 2000 and carbs to 20-25.
Yay I think I am on it now I just need to make a short goal.
Taking my walk now soon as I get off of here.
Hope your all doing great and sticking to your plans!


----------



## aforred

How has everyone been doing? I'm down to 186, and I'm really happy with that right now. Almost 10 pounds!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Things are getting better for me finally. 
I agreed with my husband that I would only weigh in on the 1st of every month. I did really well with eating over the holiday weekend. Now to just get to the exercise.


----------



## SlideStop

I'm at a stand still. =\ I'm kinda slacking on the weight watchers, though I do try to eat less/better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PastureSongs

Better late than never.
I'm new here, but what brought me here was being an overweight rider looking for information. I found AfatgirlAfathorse on youtube -I believe she's a member here too-, which led to me googling 'plus size horse rider' which led me here!

I've tried to lose weight several times over the years, but in the end the lure of steak and cheese cake won over any motivators I ever had.
But now I know the problem. Boys and new clothes are not worth the effort.

But a horse is.
At the barn where I ride, there's a TWH mare called Shade Tree. I'm utterly smitten with her and as long as my time's free, it's spent with her, just sitting and talking.
I really really love her.
Problem is, I'm massive and she's not. Lol. She could actually stand to gain some weight and muscle.
I will not ride her until I lose weight. I can't. I won't. I tried, and we were both immediately uncomfortable. Ride lasted 45 seconds. 

So, I've decided that I ever want to ride her, I need to be the right size for it. I don't know how much I currently weigh but I know it's too much, well over 200. So, tomorrow I'm going to start off on this long, aggravating road that will hopefully get me somewhere I really wish to be with this animal.










I think this photo really shows how long her back and legs are. Seriously super model legs. I don't think it's fair or safe for me to ride her right now.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Welcome PastureSongs. 

Don't think of it as a "long, aggravating road", think of it as a new, healthy lifestyle. It is hard, I struggle everyday because I LOVE food. 

You know what would be good for both of you? If you can ground drive Shade Tree (if she ground drives). Think about it your spending time with her, she is getting a workout to get those muscles back, and your getting a workout walking behind her. That is what I am starting this week with my Haffie.


----------



## Lindo and Venus

I'm Jess. I am 97kg last I checked. I don't ride my horses that often as they live 11 hours drive away from me. I do have a border collie x kelpie called Ruby who lives with me though. I am really sad with my weight and unlike girls my age, im not overly pretty. I have struggled with weight for the past few years and would really like to loose at the least, 30kg. PM me


----------



## Cinder

I'm down to 161.5 pounds. 

Welcome PastureSongs! 

ladygodiva has the right attitude. I'm not going to lie, it does feel very much like a long and aggravating road to me at times, but it's so, so worth it.

Lindo and Venus, don't think that way! I'm sure you're pretty. I know it can be hard as an overweight person, my self-esteem has been in the toilet more than it should've been in my life. But remember, to make a weight loss journey truly worth it and long-lasting, you should learn to love yourself along the way. 

I'm going to get a bike soonish, so I'm pretty excited for that!


----------



## SlideStop

Good job cinder!! How many pounds does that make?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBforever

im 80 kg(176 pounds), i am aiming to get down to 55kg (121 pounds)

because id feel alot better about being in the saddle on a 15H horse

and when u type in horse riders on google, it is all skinny people in the saddle LOL









^^^ that this look, straight up, straight down, no stomach!!


----------



## Becca93

I want to join this thread! I'm currently 194lbs or 88kg and my goal weight is between 60-65kg or 132-143lbs. I've currently training at the gym a few days a week but the weight isn't budging because I'm also building muscle atm which is frustrating.


----------



## Cat

I need to get back on the wagon! After the cruise and a couple trips to visit family, etc - I have seriously gotten off track.


----------



## SlideStop

Cat said:


> I need to get back on the wagon! After the cruise and a couple trips to visit family, etc - I have seriously gotten off track.


No day like today! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Soooo I need a kick up the back side. This year without horses was supposed to be a trim down year, however, thanks to the stress of moving multipal times, work and studying post-grad, I've gone a put on 20kgs >_< 
I am 120kgs. I want to loose 50kgs at the least. My main problem is I am built like a brick poop house. Manly shoulders, manly arms from years of milking and working on a farm in general. Now thanks to a job in nurse, I am loosing my tone and becoming flabby -_-
I will start by walking every morning for 5kgs.
I will say 'no' to junk!
I will say 'no' to sugar!
I will say 'no' to unnessercary fats!

Well, it all looks jolly good here. Now to put it in action ) Starting 7am tomorrow morning ^_^

Good luck people!


----------



## EquineBovine

Ah sorry. See most people are putting weight in pounds sooooo
Roughly 264lbs. Want to get down to 154lbs. HUGE load of fat to shift but it is nessercery as I don't really want to ride again until I'm at least down to 200lbs. 
So, wish me luck ;o)


----------



## TBforever

OMG!i weighed myself on the horse scale at while at the stables, and i weight 85kg NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SlideStop

So I was house sitting this week and I thought I would try to continue weight watchers without tracking points. I committed to only eating the food I bought, making healthy meals and I walked the dogs. When I weighed myself of Friday I had lost 4 pounds! That's with eating a whole container of ice cream over the week. That means I'm down to 225 (from 240)! I also got into my size 36 shorts!  I'm pumped. 

I was getting blood pulled for a Lymes disease test so I asked the doctor to run s metabolic panel on me. Im going to call tomorrow and request my records since I don't want to wait for my follow up appointment. 

I really need to be more committed to going to the gym now! I have netflix and amazon prime on my kindle so I can watch movies while I'm doing cardio. It makes it WAY easier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

So I'm managing my walks well. But now I'm over in Christchurch for some training so will have to restart when I get back.
Totally random but brought a new bra yesterday. My boobs look OWESOME! B-) Just gave me something to grin about today hehehe


----------



## tlkng1

I knew I had gained a lot of weight once I retired from the military..guess weighing in every quarter had its uses , but I was shocked when I went for my first physical since retiring nearly five years ago to find I had gained just a hair under 80 pounds. I have arthritis issues in my knees and knew I had to do something. I have now started water aerobics (did anyone ever know that yes it IS possible to break a sweat in a pool?) and am working with a personal trainer. Four weeks into it I have lost 12 pounds and have doubled my degree of stretch and strength. I went to try out a 17.3 hand horse yesterday and was shocked I could mount from a very short mounting block (I'm 5'6 or 16.2 hands as I like to tell people)..I could actually stretch up high enough although admittedly I did drop the irons two holes . Still, I was able to dismount for maybe the first time without having to lay over the horse's back to slide down to baby the arthritic knees. I have a long way to go but it is a start..and a good one I think.


----------



## waresbear

I will take a few pounds from someone? Anyone? I haven't worked out in 2 months, no kickboxing but I have been plowing pastures, picking rocks (some boulders!), major yardwork, riding 2 horses daily, lessons and heavy show schedule, lots of hauling. My muscles stayed ripped, but none of my clothes fit, my expensive show breeches hang off me, had to buy a new pair, Awwww shucks huh?
Diet has been the same with exception of daily rhubarb pie
because I can't see all my rhubarb going to waste. Now
that the scorching hot weather is here maybe a few cold beers will help me out, hoping....because my bras are getting too big Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1

I'll be more than happy to hand you about 60 pounds


----------



## waresbear

Lol, okay, if there more hours in day, I could get back in the garage and kickbox off about hmmmmm, maybe 55 of them for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina

:lol: I lost about 30lbs, and for someone who is only 5 feet tall that's a pretty significant number. I had originally lost closer to 40 but I hadn't done so in a healthy way so I've gained some back. I've found it's so so much harder to lose the last 'little bit' and I'm stuck, I don't know what to do. But Wares I feel ya, I have to buy a bunch of new bathing suits because nothing fits, my poor boobs shrank to next to nothing! I just wish I could take the fat I'm looking to lose and send it elsewhere...


----------



## tlkng1

alexischristina said:


> :lol: I lost about 30lbs, and for someone who is only 5 feet tall that's a pretty significant number. I had originally lost closer to 40 but I hadn't done so in a healthy way so I've gained some back. I've found it's so so much harder to lose the last 'little bit' and I'm stuck, I don't know what to do. But Wares I feel ya, I have to buy a bunch of new bathing suits because nothing fits, my poor boobs shrank to next to nothing! I just wish I could take the fat I'm looking to lose and send it elsewhere...


That's terrific ...one thing the docs always told me is that the last ten pounds is the hardest. The military nutritionist told us it is because you are reaching your optimum weight and your body is actually "thinking" you are going to continue to lose weight so it goes into sort of a modified starvation mode, slowing your metabolism; they also refer to it as a plateau which anyone trying to losing weight has encountered. That time when, after dropping weight steadily doing what people do they suddenly come to a halt..this is the same thing. Usually a minor change in food, a shifting of fat/proteins; eating more proteins and reducing fat a little further for a few days, can reignite the idea that no, "I" (the body) am not going to starve and it kicks back in to gear. Unfortunately, the formula to get things going again has yet to be discovered..it is different from person to person. What is important to remember as well is that the body needs a certain amount of fat intake in order to absorb the vitamins so going 100% fat free isn't always the best.


----------



## Nmgirl

I dont know if its to late for me to join.. but heres a little bit about me. 

My name is Felicia, Im live in a small town called Carrizozo New Mexico. Im 22 years old, I'm 5 ft and 213 lbs. I have one horse named pancho and hes still young. I would like to loose some weight to weigh about 140 before i start to really ride him since he is a little bit smaller than the other horses i usto own. I have a hard time keeping on a diet because as most hispanic familys they just loves to feed you all that fatty foods lol. Ive lost the total of 2 lbs in a week so far but today i kinda blew it lol darn burritos and chili fries!! lol


----------



## EquineBovine

Hey well done you!  I haven't been near the scales yet as have been away but will start my exercise and diet in earnest tomorrow


----------



## Saddlebag

While watching good ol Dr. Phil, his guest was a "diet expert" who's advice was to not see fat as bad as fat does help with brain function. She also recommended chosing a part of your body that you like. I think people need to stop being so critical of their body because the stress raises the cortisol levels which increases fat stores.


----------



## EquineBovine

Saddlebag said:


> While watching good ol Dr. Phil, his guest was a "diet expert" who's advice was to not see fat as bad as fat does help with brain function. She also recommended chosing a part of your body that you like. I think people need to stop being so critical of their body because the stress raises the cortisol levels which increases fat stores.


 I like my boobs :wink: That is all


----------



## pinkbow

I could be happy if I lost fat and toned up. Even if I lost only 10 lbs, and was still toned and semi-muscular. I don't want to be skinny I just want to be fit and confident for once. I ordered P90X... That's gonna woop my butt, haha. I don't want to start school in the same over weight body though.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Oh I dont know how I missed this thread!!!

My name is Samantha I am 25yo 5'1" and currently weight 194lbs, however, I am currently 33 weeks pregnant. (and ready to be done with it) I have a 27 month old little girl and a 13 month old little girl. I "was" around 160lbs prior to all the youngins and with my first I got up to 226lbs and felt MISERABLE. ( I was SOOO mad at myself). I never lost weight after my first but with my second I weight 226lbs prior to getting pregnant and then 188lbs after I had her. But, I gained weight, again...this time I was 201lbs prior to getting pregnant and now at 33 weeks pregnant I weigh 194lbs. This is my last kidlet. 

My long term goal is 130lbs. I have a mare sitting in my pasture I bought two years ago that I am dieing to ride however I feel like I weigh too much for her so I am not so patiently waiting the arrival of our little boy so that I can get my rear back in shape and get on this mare!!!! 

I drink approx. 8 bottles of water a day and eat lots of fruit. I also currently have an extremely strict diet as I am battling with a bad gallbladder and I cant eat a lot of veggies, meats, or anything containing higher amounts of fat. Everything causes me to have a gallbladder attack pretty much. 

I just wanted to join the thread and tell everybody good luck. Its hard to loose a major amount of weight or even just five pounds but it is possible!!! Anything is possible!!!


----------



## MsLady

So glad I found this thread. I have been battling my weight for years. I have a chronic illness and take prednisone daily and have for 7 years, needless to say it makes it difficult to lose weight and really easy to gain. I'm 5'7 and weigh 235 pounds! This is the most I have ever weighed. My husband and I have decided we are going to lose it, I want to get down to 160, and he would be happy at 175. 
I go to the Dr tomorrow, so after that the diet begins!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

MsLady said:


> So glad I found this thread. I have been battling my weight for years. I have a chronic illness and take prednisone daily and have for 7 years, needless to say it makes it difficult to lose weight and really easy to gain. I'm 5'7 and weigh 235 pounds! This is the most I have ever weighed. My husband and I have decided we are going to lose it, I want to get down to 160, and he would be happy at 175.
> I go to the Dr tomorrow, so after that the diet begins!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My mother has crohns disease and she is also on prednisone daily to manage her flare ups and she actually started loosing weight just by doing two zumba workouts a week. She had tried several different diets and exercise routines and nothing worked but she says that the zumba has really helped. 

I wish I could say my husband could loose weight along with me but he is 5'10" and only 145lbs.....scrawny rat.....


----------



## MsLady

My aunt is taking a Zumba class, I may have to talk to her, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Yay for Zumba fans! Anyone should feel free to PM me with Zumba questions. I have my instructors license but I am not currently teaching until I get my asthma back under control. Had to quit for other reasons (had a damaged knee and was finishing school).

Does anyone else lose weight in a zigzag pattern? I usually have a big spike drop one random day, gain 1/2 to 3/4 back the next day then eventually another big drop and so on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Mine looks like that. It goes up and down and up and down, but the general trend is downward. Idk if you record daily but recording once a week will probably eliminate that.

Another one if my trends is that I maintain for a few weeks then I get burst of extra healthy eat. I used to get frustrated over it... but hey, I'm not gaining and I'm retaining my good eating habits inbetween. Yogurt in the morning, low cal soup/sandwich or salad for lunch, and usually wherever I want (in moderation, of course). 

I've actually been quite please with my results from dieting only, no working out. I guess its frustrating knowing that I could be losing more weight. Then again, my lifestyle isn't conducive to scheduled work out between school, 2 jobs and side jobs so I'm glad I'm getting results with the way I'm doing things without making extra time for the gym. I've lost weight before with LOTS of exercise only to put it back on when I stopped being able to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Thanks 

SparkPeople has an excellent collection of 10 and 20 minute workout videos if you want to try to fit some in. Free to join! Good luck and keep it up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Sooooo... It's almost been 6 months since this shindig started. Who's stuck with it? Are you looking better? Feeling better? Are the inches coming off? Scale number going down? 

I'm down to 223.5, 3.5 pounds until I reach my 20lb goal (I started at 240)! I've notice my back skin rolls aren't touching, I've been able to tighten my belt a notch (back to where it used to be!), my size large shirts aren't so snug, my size 36 shorts fit again (so happy for that since the 38s are way to big) and best of all people are finally starting to notice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

SlideStop said:


> Sooooo... It's almost been 6 months since this shindig started. Who's stuck with it? Are you looking better? Feeling better? Are the inches coming off? Scale number going down?
> 
> I'm down to 223.5, 3.5 pounds until I reach my 20lb goal (I started at 240)! I've notice my back skin rolls aren't touching, I've been able to tighten my belt a notch (back to where it used to be!), my size large shirts aren't so snug, my size 36 shorts fit again (so happy for that since the 38s are way to big) and best of all people are finally starting to notice!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go you!  I've lost 2kgs...sooo 4lbs I think? I'm sick as a dog atm so walking can go hang for now :wink:


----------



## Marcie

I'm really glad I found this thread! I'm so embarrassed by how much I weigh right now. This is going to help motivate me! 

I knew I was a little more than I have been and thought I was doing okay fighting back but then I had the last week and a half off of work and I went off the diet train and I gained weight again. I had my bf come out to the stable to watch me ride for the first time on Monday and the pictures were not flattering to me. I had no idea I was really that .. fat in places. ugh. I want to look how I think I look in my head! 

My only complaint is I don't live in the safest area and would need a walking buddy and I've yet to find one. I'm going to look into the ymca to see how much it would cost just to use their track. I did buy an excercise ball and a dumbell last week and I ride once or twice a week for an hour or so. I want to lose at least 15 lbs. I don't have a scale though so I may have to invest in one of those at some point... lol xD


----------



## SlideStop

Marcie said:


> I'm really glad I found this thread! I'm so embarrassed by how much I weigh right now. This is going to help motivate me!
> 
> I knew I was a little more than I have been and thought I was doing okay fighting back but then I had the last week and a half off of work and I went off the diet train and I gained weight again. I had my bf come out to the stable to watch me ride for the first time on Monday and the pictures were not flattering to me. I had no idea I was really that .. fat in places. ugh. I want to look how I think I look in my head!
> 
> My only complaint is I don't live in the safest area and would need a walking buddy and I've yet to find one. I'm going to look into the ymca to see how much it would cost just to use their track. I did buy an excercise ball and a dumbell last week and I ride once or twice a week for an hour or so. I want to lose at least 15 lbs. I don't have a scale though so I may have to invest in one of those at some point... lol xD


Do you have any cheap gyms by you? We have several that are $20 a month, planet fitness is as low as $10. You can also get at home work out videos, YouTube has quiet a few I believe! 

To be honest I really haven't gone to the gym, though I do have a pretty active life style. I've done it all through weight watchers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

I'm trying to look for some before and afters. Sorry they aren't the best, but I think you can see a little change. You can also see my hair grow out! 

This photo was from St. Patty's day pub crawl in NYC. 









This was a few weeks ago, maybe 2 or so. I'd a little red from what I was calling the "bug juice". 









This was back in 2008. We were waiting to begin out hunter pace, which we won :wink:. I've always been heavy but I think I was around 180ish here.


----------



## SlideStop

EquineBovine said:


> Go you!  I've lost 2kgs...sooo 4lbs I think? I'm sick as a dog atm so walking can go hang for now :wink:


Pick up a 4 pound weight, the number might be small but when you feel 4 pounds its a decent weight. Keep up the good work! Small increments at a time


----------



## Marcie

SlideStop said:


> Do you have any cheap gyms by you? We have several that are $20 a month, planet fitness is as low as $10. You can also get at home work out videos, YouTube has quiet a few I believe!
> 
> To be honest I really haven't gone to the gym, though I do have a pretty active life style. I've done it all through weight watchers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a membership to a gym in a different town a couple years ago but the track was always closed at night which was the only time i went. So I did treadmill and kind of ended up hating it. I'll have to see what the gym hours are around here. My mom used to work at the YMCA and I remember it being open really late but now that I'm thinking about it probably only seemed late because I was so young lol! 

I work late afternoon overnights so my hours can be difficult to work around. Last week I did buy an exercise ball to help strengthen my legs for trotting and a dumbbell for my arms so it's a start!  

I can't wait to have before and afters like that! Well I did but it obviously went wrong lol! So now I have the opposite kind. About five years ago I had finally lost a lot of weight and was feeling good and then the ex came along. (long story) *sigh* I had been so fit and the smallest I'd been my whole life! Not that he's all to blame though. I have a really low metabolism and to stay that way I had to eat cereal for dinner, cut way back on portions and I went walking/running at the Humane Society with the dogs at least twice a week. (Wish I could still do that but the closest shelter is 30 minutes away.) The weight gain has definitely gotten worse as the job I've had the last year you basically sit for 9 hours a night 4 days a week. (yeesh)

I have made the commitment this week to- 1.not eat any fast food. 2.Not order out with my coworker like we customarily do Saturday nights. *Determined*:-x


----------



## SlideStop

Good for you! 

I never thought about taking shelter animals running. What a good way to give back while getting exercise. I don't think 30min is all that far to go, especially for a good cause. Maybe its just me, I've been commuting to school the past 3 years about 50min each way. Then my girlfriend lives about 35mins from me. If I stay at her house its about 50 minutes to one of my jobs. Sounds like I've gone off the deep end with all this driving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie

Lol, you are out of the kiddie pool that's for sure! xD 
I drive a lot too and that's why I don't want to drive any more than I have too. I have a 45 minute drive to work and another 45 back 4 days a week. And I live in a small town so if I need to go shopping or see family or friends I have to drive a half an hour. Last week I had to drive over an hour just to see the vet for the bunnies. So I end up seeing my days in terms of how many hours of stuff can I fit into one day. And there never seem to be enough hours lol

I'm proud of myself today! I went riding for about 15 minutes, had a healthy lunch at work. Then when it was dinner time I went to get my salad out of the fridge and the lettuce was frozen. :/ So I went to McDonalds. I ordered a salad but I used my own low fat dressing on it. Score! I'm still hungry but.. I do have an apple left for the drive home. (will power don't fail me now!)

anyone else have a moment they are proud of?


----------



## Nickers2002

I'll chime in. I'm the heaviest scale wise I have ever been, but also the most muscular I've ever been so I'm sure that has something to do with it. I am 5' and 204 lbs right now. I'll post a pic so you can see. While I see myself as much larger I wear a size 16 in juniors and an XL top. I prefer larger clothes so that I can hide everything and it ends up making me look bigger.

I purchased a 4.25 acre farm in December and have the horses home now. Mucking 2 stalls 4 days a week (me and mom switch off), mucking fields, cleaning debris that was left here, doing tubs/buckets and walking to the barn multiple times a day is what has helped with the muscle building. The barn is at the other end of the acreage from the house. I have now started to incorperate HIIT work outs and my ab glider lol. Diet has changed to where I am now eating over 1100 calories...I used to eat under 900 daily.

Last night I did the It Works! Wraps that my cousin is a distributor for and it helped. I now see that changing my workout routine has been helping - I just need that pesky layer of fat off lol. Since Sat night I have lost 2.5" from the bottom of my rib cage, 4.5" from the waist and 2.5" from my abdomen. I no longer have a roll hanging over my pants.

I did it because I was getting discouraged that the scale was going up instead of down. But now I see that I am getting toner - the jiggly stuff was just in the way. Here is a photo from a couple weeks ago so you can see how I look carrying so much weight on such a small frame. A lot of people have told me that I am made of lots of muscle to be that heavy, my ortho has told me numerous times I have a wider bone structure (my breast bone is about 4-5" across) but all I hear from my GP is how obese I am. She has never done any of the BMI tests...just looks at my height/weight. My blood work is perfect, I'm fit (as fit as I can be with asthma), and my BP is actually a little on the low side...

Thanks for listening to me. I didn't mean to type all of that :blushing:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Just a tip as far as calorie counting goes, do NOT undereat. If you undereat your body is going to store EVERYTHING. 1,300-1,400 calories a day is best unless you have an extremely sedentary lifestyle. You also have to make sure they are good calories and dont completely shut out the fat. Your body uses fats/protiens for energy. Dont rely on sugars to provide you with energy. 

Undereating is just as bad as overeating.


----------



## jewelerin74

I figured i'd join in i'm 5'1" and somewhere around 155 and 160. I am going to be 16. I wasn't much of a country person until my mom started dating her boyfriend who grew up as a farmer. My parents always were on the computer and I ended up doing the same. Other then a few rides on my friends horses. Just last month I got two rescues. Just being out there working with them and training, and throwing bales around for them and the cows I have lost 3 or 4 pounds. Doesn't sound like a lot but I feel the change. Having something to take me off the couch and stop snacking I have actually lost weight! It makes my confidence higher and have stopped wearing sweatshirts or baggy shirts in public. And on hot days it feels amazing!

I feel it. I feel like i'm getting skinnier. My goal that I would be comfortable with is 135. I have also started 4H and doing agilty has helped me too! I want to lose some of my butt. It is most my weight I sware! Lol I want to be able to fit into a smaller saddle seat. And hopefully be able to be more balanced on the saddle. I am trying to eat healthier and take the chance everytime! Thanks for reading
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atiyyah Patel

LoL hang in there you'll be on that mare b4 u know it hopefully Zumba is good though I only tried it for a few days though I don't worry too much bout my weight was at a horse-riding jump show once and they had dressage and one girl there was so fat I couldn't stop staring at her I felt so bad though when she started that jump course she was on a roll don't know how the horse managed though lol #justsharing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie

Nickers2002 said:


> Last night I did the It Works! Wraps that my cousin is a distributor for and it helped. I now see that changing my workout routine has been helping - I just need that pesky layer of fat off lol. Since Sat night I have lost 2.5" from the bottom of my rib cage, 4.5" from the waist and 2.5" from my abdomen. I no longer have a roll hanging over my pants.


Wow that's awesome! Did you lose all of that mostly from the wraps? I've never heard of those before. I'm really intrigued! Although they are out of my price range sadly. 

I had the last three days off and did pretty good eating wise but didn't get much exercise as my riding coach was out of town. I have one tomorrow though.  I should have gotten outside and done something but I had a migraine and it was raining. So that's my excuse but ..I still know it's an excuse.


----------



## SlideStop

I've heard about these wraps... Idk, they sound fishy. They are probably really good at sweating out and dehydrating an area. I don't think weight loss is as easy as that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

So I need to lose weight... I keep trying and sometimes I lose a little bit and then put it back on. 

I don't eat super badly, I just eat too much of things  

I don't know how to just have something and then nothing else. 

And with this last bit of weight I have put on... I have got these really visible stretch marks on my stomach which I have never had before, and it just makes me panic every time I think about it. And my response to stress is to eat. Which makes me sad, and then I feel like chocolate 

Any tips? Any help?


----------



## SlideStop

Saskia said:


> So I need to lose weight... I keep trying and sometimes I lose a little bit and then put it back on.
> 
> I don't eat super badly, I just eat too much of things
> 
> I don't know how to just have something and then nothing else.
> 
> And with this last bit of weight I have put on... I have got these really visible stretch marks on my stomach which I have never had before, and it just makes me panic every time I think about it. And my response to stress is to eat. Which makes me sad, and then I feel like chocolate
> 
> Any tips? Any help?


Substitute your snacks for healthly ones. Lots of fruits and veggies! Eat salad before lunch and dinner to help fill you. Eat smartly. If you had pizza for lunch don't plan on cheese burgers and potato salad for dinner. I tend to save my calories for dinner. Usually I have Greek yogurt for breakfast, salad and soup for lunch and a piece of fruit in there. This leaves me WIDE OPEN for dinner... and dessert if I'm craving it. 

Water. Water. Water water water. Don't waste calories on sugary drinks! They even have water zero calorie flavors for the water. 

What's really helped me is weight watchers. They have got me into the habit of eating well. Even when I'm not losing I'm maintaining which is REALLY good for me. I've lost 16 pounds without changing my lifestyle, only my eatinf habits. 

Who buys the food in your house? You may want to buy your own or give up buying "junk". Lean meats, veggies, low cal products (bread, mayo) and other whole foods! If its not in the house you will be less likely to eat poorly. 

Also, bring your lunch or other meals! Again less likely to "grab and go" a slice if pizza or a cheese burger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I buy the food in my house. 

As I've said, I eat pretty well. Pizza once every few months, never had a cheese burger, I have potato salad exactly once a year (Christmas)! When I have chocolate it's the dark, fair trade stuff (still not great). I love biscuits though, have to stop with them. 

I buy all my own foods, alternative flour pastas (corn, rice, quinoa), brown rice, mungbean noodles. It's my portions that are the problem. And the amount of meals I have and I think it is an emotional thing. 

I think drinking my calories is a big thing that I have to stop. That alone would take it right down. I don't drink a lot of soft drink (soda) but I do have choice and chocolate flavoured almond milk. I just have to start having water, or unsweetened tea. 

Breakfast is pretty easy for me, but I do think lunch and dinner is a bit tricky for me. I get impatient and get something I can cook pretty quickly. 

Okay to in a rare moment of strength I just threw out my biscuits, juice and chocolate milk!


----------



## SlideStop

Eat your salad while you cook! Or chew gum. Make only one portion, no more. Have extra veggies with your meal instead of extra rice. It's all about getting into habits. 

Another think you can do is tally up all your "extra" calories. The extra food you eat and the sugary calories you take it. Go to the gym and try to burn them off. Should give you an accurate feeling of just how many calories that is. 

Again, try weight watchers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nickers2002

Marcie said:


> Wow that's awesome! Did you lose all of that mostly from the wraps? I've never heard of those before. I'm really intrigued! Although they are out of my price range sadly.
> 
> I had the last three days off and did pretty good eating wise but didn't get much exercise as my riding coach was out of town. I have one tomorrow though.  I should have gotten outside and done something but I had a migraine and it was raining. So that's my excuse but ..I still know it's an excuse.


The inches are still off  It's not about sweating/dehydrating. You actually need to drink a minimum of 2 bottles of water every hour the wrap is on and push fluids for the 72 hours that it's actively working. We all thought it was water weight too - but the scale didn't change, just the measuring tape 

The gel basically empties the lipid cell (like you would when you work out) and the toxins that are released come out in your urine. That's the very basic gist of it. Me and 2 friends did it. I lost the most, one friend is down almost a full inch in 2 different places (and keeping it off) and the other lost 3 inches and has kept it off.

I will admit that I ate carp after the wrap lol. I had McDonalds, cannolis, and eclairs  We had a rep buy us lunch at work lol.


----------



## Nickers2002

I can't see where I can edit my post  So here is the update I forgot to include lol.

I have been committed to working out every day for the past 2 weeks. Not only have I been able to add on reps to my routine, but when I started I could barely do 10 forward crunches on the ab glider (and that was only halfway up the bar). Today I was able to do 30 and going so far forward that I almost hit the timer between base of the handle bars I guess my core's coming back lol.


----------



## Marcie

Congrats Nickers, that's awesome!  At this rate you will be up to a hundred in just a couple weeks! Wish the wrap was cheaper, I'd Love to lose inches off my belly and hip/muffin top area. lol. keep us up to date on whether those inches stay off in the next weeks and months! I'm really curious about how it holds up long term. 

Saskia, I'm terrible at portions too! When I get really hungry I just attack everything in sight. Sometimes though I snap out of it and realize I took more than I can (or should) eat and then I get mad at myself cos it's so wasteful. Congrats on throwing out your problem foods! I have a weakness for chocolate ice cream. I try not to have it in the house. I'd rather spend 5 bucks or whatever getting it at Culvers or wherever once a week or two than have a pint of it at home calling to me every other night. They can be such jerks ya know.


Slidestop I think I'm one of those sugary drink addicts you mentioned lol! I have to have at least one mt.dew a day, though it's usually more. I do try to have at least one bottle of water if not two though.


----------



## remka

I think this is a great idea. 
Hi, I'm Victoria, I'm almost 16, 5' 7", give or take a 1/4", and weigh 190 pounds, making me practically obese, my problem is that I have the worst genetics, and I love food, I started dieting about two months ago, because I never want another rider to call me to heavy for my horse, ever. Not that I have one yet. I don't look that overweight, but I am, I wear pant size like14! Anywho, my diet consists of about a thousand calories a day, and at least Half an hour of exercise, and when I get my horse this will increase. Keep going guys, you're doing great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I radically changed my eating habits and a bit at a time the weight came off . I started at 240 lbs. But how can you lose 100 lbs? Sounds impossible and I'd get depressed and .... you guessed it! Eat.

I cannot lose 100 lbs...BUT...I can lose 10 lbs. And I did. Then I did it again.

I've lost 40 lbs since January. I've _kept_ it off. I've hit plateaus, worked through them and lost a bit more. And a bit more.

Yesterday after another plateau I finally broke the 200 lb mark and weighed in at 198 lbs . 

Before you ask, there's no secret to this, no gimmicks, no fad diets. It was a change of mindset and ingrained eating habits that were killing me. I looked into WHAT I was eating, and decided to ditch the junk and eat _food_ :wink:

Now for the next 10 lbs!


----------



## EquineBovine

You rock!


----------



## SlideStop

Wow red gate, that's REALLY awesome! I started the same time as you and the same weight. I've only lost 17 pounds thus far, but its coming off. Awesome awesome job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

EquineBovine said:


> You rock!


Why thank you!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

SlideStop said:


> Wow red gate, that's REALLY awesome! I started the same time as you and the same weight. I've only lost 17 pounds thus far, but its coming off. Awesome awesome job!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's wonderful!  Anything that comes off, anything that doesn't go ON, anything that makes you feel better, move better, live better is wonderful!


----------



## Zexious

Red Gate, that's fabulous! Maybe now you can get back to riding! <3

I figure I'll join in, as well! I'm 5'5" and weight about 150. I'm not obese by any means, but I'm definitely not in shape. 
I'm currently on vacation, but when I'm home I regularly visit the gym (but I need to burn more while I'm there). 

My two biggest issues are that I don't eat regularly/heathily enough. I lead a very active lifestyle--I am a full time college student, work full time, and have a very busy social life. I was riding five days a week, but my horsie is now in Texas, so that's a bit off of my plate. That said, I don't eat at the times I should and it lowers my metabolism.
My other issue is (again, as a college student) I'm a bit of a partier. And probably partake in one too many adult beverages, which I know to be very high in calories. Ugh.

But I know I need to shed the weight;-;


----------



## Marcie

I love the positive vibes on here! Keep it up everyone! We can do it 

I don't have much to say about this week. I came down with a cold on Tuesday. I ate out that night but it's been soup and the like every day after that. I'm not eating a lot but I'm barely moving either lol so not much to update on.


----------



## Becka

Good Morning!!!!!!!

Ita finally stoppped raining here in Maine!!!!!! THANK YOU! .

Red Gate, I was right where you are now, 239 or 240 awhile ago. I felt like a slug. no energy, no drive, disappointed in myself. The day I had to ask the guy in the excavator to lower his bucket into the trench so I could get out was the day that I vowed to lose weight. I was sooooooooooo embarassed. I no longer work construction, I work on a dairy farm so the work is still just as hard and we are so busy alllllll the time, we just dont stop until everythings done, my first 4 hours are constant and I move ALL the time untill I milk all the cows. I run em up, I run em in, I set the parlor up and do the milking. I managed to convince the owner I do it better alone and he said no problem and gets to sleeo in Monday through Friday, he has no complaints, lol.So congratulations to you for your weight loss and keep it going!

With alot of work and taking it VERY slow I am losing. Same thing with you tohugh, 100lbs looked impossible, but 10 here and 10 there was so much easier to see. I am now 179 pounds, that is a loss of 66 pounds! So that 100 pound mark is finally visible to me. My goal right now is 169.5, that will get me out of the 170's,lol. I pulled a size 10 levis jeans on today , they are a little more snug than I like but when I hit the 169 mark im guessing that my new jeans will fit perfectly.

So, to anyone in here that loves the way the will feel and look when they lose a few here and there I say go for it, ride your horse, groom your horse love him or her and dont put your lif eon hold until you lose the weight. Thats what I kept doing and the years kinda slipped by,im 45 and dont want to wait anymore. 

Thank ou for the great thread, I will definately come back. Whens the weekly weigh in I read about awhile back.


Current stats,

179lbs.

5'5.5" (lol gotta get the half in)

BMI 29.8



Have a sweet day everyone!!!!!!!

Becka


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Red Gate Farm said:


> I radically changed my eating habits and a bit at a time the weight came off . I started at 240 lbs. But how can you lose 100 lbs? Sounds impossible and I'd get depressed and .... you guessed it! Eat.
> 
> I cannot lose 100 lbs...BUT...I can lose 10 lbs. And I did. Then I did it again.
> 
> I've lost 40 lbs since January. I've _kept_ it off. I've hit plateaus, worked through them and lost a bit more. And a bit more.
> 
> Yesterday after another plateau I finally broke the 200 lb mark and weighed in at 198 lbs .
> 
> Before you ask, there's no secret to this, no gimmicks, no fad diets. It was a change of mindset and ingrained eating habits that were killing me. I looked into WHAT I was eating, and decided to ditch the junk and eat _food_ :wink:
> 
> Now for the next 10 lbs!


CONGRATS!!!! Getting below that 200# mark for me was like a huge weight off my shoulders! It felt so good!!


I dont know who likes smoothies but I thought I would share my snack.

I take 1 container of vanilla greek yogurt, 1/4 c plain almond milk, 1/2 c fruit, and 3-4 ice cubes and mix in a blender until smooth. I cant drink all of this so I freeze some in the popcycles containers and it comes out so good! I have gotten to where I always eat every 3-4 hours. Sometimes because of my gallbladder I cant eat food that is heavier. 

This has a lot of flavor but not overwhelming and every fruit I have tried has a good consistancy. I cant stand chunky smoothies. The greek yogurt makes it very filling while you still get your fruit. For the recipe above depending on what type of fruit you use it is between 180 and 220 calories. It is by no means a meal replacer and is not ment to be one but it is a great snack. I try to keep my meals around 300 caloried and my snacks between 150-200 calored.


----------



## Becka

Toosexy,

I looooove smoothies too! Im hooked on them and start every day withone and if I miss it I realllllly feel it. I use:

1 ripe banana
15 or 20 grapes
Chunk of watermelon
5 or 6 frozen strawberries 
1/2 to 3/4 cup of frozen blueberries


MMMMMmmmmmmm so good. Never thought about using yogurt. Something I might wanna try, that souned good.


Hoping my horses will love my new weight in the next year.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Becka said:


> Toosexy,
> 
> I looooove smoothies too! Im hooked on them and start every day withone and if I miss it I realllllly feel it. I use:
> 
> 1 ripe banana
> 15 or 20 grapes
> Chunk of watermelon
> 5 or 6 frozen strawberries
> 1/2 to 3/4 cup of frozen blueberries
> 
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm so good. Never thought about using yogurt. Something I might wanna try, that souned good.
> 
> 
> Hoping my horses will love my new weight in the next year.


Are you using milk insted of yogurt? The think of it is, is that yogurt has the same amount of calories but it has all the live bacteria in it. Plus it gives the smoothie a little extra flavor. Also, you should try a peach! I made one this morning with a white peach and it was sooo good! I had to get used to smoothies as a snack because textures really bother me. Onces I found a mixture that I actually liked the texture I stuck to it.


----------



## Marcie

I LOVE smoothies! 
You guys are the best! I'm going to try these next time I go grocery shopping!


----------



## Iseul

Soo..I've decided that (because I have an ego), I need to lose the baby fat I've been hanging onto to look better. I'm sure that sounds horrible and it's the wrong way to go about it, but I love looking better than everyone else, soo..That's my motivation, lol. I don't feel horrible about my weight, but I also want to show off what I got without showing off the muffin top and huge thighs 

Soo, I'm changing how I eat and I'm going to start actually exercising instead of assuming that just riding will keep me in shape

I haven't read the whole thread yet to get all the tips, but I plan to make a diet plan with foods that'll keep me hydrated and boost my (godforsakingly) slow metabolism.

I'll be getting my weight and measurements today and keeping a notebook 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Iseul said:


> Soo..I've decided that (because I have an ego), I need to lose the baby fat I've been hanging onto to look better. I'm sure that sounds horrible and it's the wrong way to go about it, but I love looking better than everyone else, soo..That's my motivation, lol. I don't feel horrible about my weight, but I also want to show off what I got without showing off the muffin top and huge thighs
> 
> Soo, I'm changing how I eat and I'm going to start actually exercising instead of assuming that just riding will keep me in shape
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread yet to get all the tips, but I plan to make a diet plan with foods that'll keep me hydrated and boost my (godforsakingly) slow metabolism.
> 
> I'll be getting my weight and measurements today and keeping a notebook
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Riding can keep you in very good shape!!! Eat small but frequently. ( I was blown away at how well this actually worked, should have listened sooner I reackon). Eat your protiens first (they are filling). Make sure breakfast is very high in protien and low in carbs. Save your carbs for after heavier workouts to help refuel your body. You body needs a certain amount of protiens to fat to carbs. If you deny your body any of the three you body will start storing insted of burning. 

Once you get a good day to day routine. Then horseback riding will really help shed the pounds. 

I am actually scheduled to be induced for labor on Aug 29th (hopefully he comes early) and then I have to have gallbladder surgery but hopefully after all that and I get a clear from the doctor and surgeon I am going to start doing some heavy training with a few of my horses just so I can use that as a workout program. 

Even so much as grooming your horse burns a good amount of caloried. Riding at a trot/canter or doing obstacles burns and insane amount. 

"An object at rest will remain at rest, An object in motion will remain in motion" I think thats how that goes. LoL 

So keep moving everybody!!! Every little bit counts!!!


----------



## Becka

Toosexy, 

I dont use anytihng but fruit in my smoothies. The watermelon is what thins it for me so I can drink it and not have to use a spoon lol. Milk makes me cough,,,I know I know, weard, so I dont use it. Never thoguht about trying to put yogurt in though. K, big tractor just rolled in, time to go!


----------



## Zexious

Yum, I love smoothies <3


----------



## beckers49229

*Newbie here*

Need support/suggestions/motivation/inspiration! :lol:


----------



## Marcie

Hey beckers! I don't really have any suggestions except the obvious lol. Smaller, healthier meals, limit eating out and watch portions. And excercise hehe. I'm sure other people will be more helpful xD oh and coming here to check in is a good way to hold yourself accountable!  

I'm finally on some antibiotics and starting to feel a wee bit better. Back on the healthy eating wagon. (ugh, lol) Now I just have to force myself to go and get groceries today or tomorrow. I hate going by myself so I usually try to go with the bf but by the time we have a night off together I'm already days into eating fast food from lack of anything at home to make. I'm gonna try super hard to go there by myself before work. I don't like going there alone (not a great part of town) but I just gotta do it.


----------



## Zexious

Finally back from vacation (kind of... Somehow I have the next two days off of work?? xD) so now it's time to get serious. Ugh.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

beckers49229 said:


> Need support/suggestions/motivation/inspiration! :lol:


You'll get that on this thread! 

What do you need help with? Meal plans? Exercise? What?

Here's a tip for getting motivated. Move. Get up and walk for 5 minutes. It's not so long, just five minutes. Once 5 minutes is up, go a bit longer. Each time, go a bit longer. Then look at yourself in the mirror and tell yourself that you are determined, you are smart, and you are going to do this every day because you deserve it!

Take the stairs instead of the elevator.

Park at the end of the parking lot and walk a bit further.

You'll feel so much better, you'll want to do more!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Grocery Shopping Tip.

Don't go grocery shopping when you're hungry.

Make a list and STICK to the list.

Try this exercise, stay to the _outside_ aisles and see how much of your list you can fill. Most of the junk stuff is on the _inside_ aisles.

Don't be fooled by the advertisement of *low-cal, natural, lite*. _Read_ the labels and you'll find out what is in that package of food you're about to buy and consume.

Buy the ingredients and make the item instead of buying it pre-packaged (i.e. soup).

It takes time, but after awhile you re-educate yourself. I shop almost exclusively on the outside aisles where the produce, meat and dairy is. I don't even go down the snack/candy aisle any more. You see it, you want it, you buy it, you eat it. Don't give in!:wink:


----------



## EquineBovine

-do a little dance- scales like me today! 117kgs! That's like, 5kgs right there!  still have a way to go and i cant see any difference in my body but hell, its nice to see it on the scales  
how is every one going?


----------



## Marcie

Equine- woot! awesome! I'll do a little happy dance with you 

Red Gate, I'll bet that is so much healthier. Probably tastes better too. I'm more of a 'unthaw something' gal but I'm going to start seriously considering this and try to learn how to cook with fresh ingredients.

I totally wanted to buy a chocolate parfait thing at the grocery store.. I did. BUT instead of buying one for me and one for my bf I just bought one and decided we can share it.  The rest of the groceries were mostly good though!


----------



## EquineBovine

OMG...I can run...-happy dance intensify!- I went on my usual walk which has some hills in it and and and...I ran! For like two minutes...but that is really a big deal for me  it didnt even hurt my ankles! 
I love all the tips here  you guys are just inspiring


----------



## Marcie

I wish we were neighbors! I'd love a walking/running partner! Congrats girl ^.^


----------



## EquineBovine

I'd love to come to America. It's a little dream of mine. There's some nursing jobs going and I think my grandfather has some doctor friends somewhere...so I will keep Wisconsin in mind 
I have been so wrapped in work I was neglecting myself quite a bit. Then I come on here, find you chaps and bam! I realise I'm not going to get back on my pony next year until I can carry myself  so walks every day and...no chocolate :'( but I do feel better for the sugar reduction.
Also, drink lots and lots of water lol I'm becoming a fish


----------



## Marcie

You should! The summer's are awesome! (Just don't ask about the winters xD ) Good job with all the water drinking. I am terrible at that.. I'm on can #2 of Mt. Dew tonight. Alright well, since I'm here and you are doing it I will make myself drink at least 2 servings of water. ooO0Ooo *glub glub*

My riding coach just brought one of her western QH show- horses back home, which is where I take lessons. I guess he has bad hocks now and she doesn't want him to compete anymore, though he has won her ribbons in the past. She wants to know if I want to lease him. :shock: *Breaks into a nervous, albeit excited, sweat* I told her I wasn't sure if I was ready for that skills-wise but she really wants me to try him out and thinks I'll like him. Oh god. oh geebus. Well, in any case, one more reason I need to lose this chub! I want to look good on a horse, especially a fancy one hehehe :lol: I'm meeting him Monday!


----------



## EquineBovine

Ooooo keep us updated!

Also, I HATE fizzy drinks. I don't know what it is but I just can't stand it. One of the reasons I don't drink alcohol is because I hate the fizzyness! 

But walking is just bloody awesome. I recommend it for everyone. Yes it makes you puff but you feel so much better afterwards


----------



## Iseul

Just wanted to say (know that I'm half delirious from lack of sleep, working 15hr days), I've lost 15lbs in a week and a half.. 

All I've really been eating is pretzal sticks..all day, everyday. I think I've had to get McDonald's quick three or four times because it's just too late to make anything after work.

But, never got a chance to take measurements..oh well, I'll get there when this job is over, it has to be done by the 23rd and they're nowhere near finished, lol.

My abs have been KILLING me these past two weeks, and I haven't a clue as to why, I just stand all day, maybe pace for a total of 15-30mins daily.

But, I hope I keep at this, my knees are starting to hurt fromy extra weight.): 
I now weigh 215, where I did weigh 230..So any progress has to be good progress 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Fell off the deep end on my 8 day cruise... I gained 6 pounds. I'm actually not at all very upset, I was eating like everything is calorie free. It was a nice break from my diet, now its back to progresso soup, frozen vegetables, salad, fruit and yogurt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Ah you'll be right  I gained a few pounds thanks to work and the weather but I'm working on it


----------



## Red Gate Farm

SlideStop said:


> Fell off the deep end on my 8 day cruise... I gained 6 pounds. I'm actually not at all very upset, I was eating like everything is calorie free. It was a nice break from my diet, now its back to progresso soup, frozen vegetables, salad, fruit and yogurt!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not to worry, just get back on and start losing again! That's the great thing about it, you can always go back on.:wink:


----------



## Marcie

Totally agree! Even if you fall off the wagon, (lol), you can always get back on! 
I ate so crappy the last few days. I was just really craving burgers and meat and since I don't know how to cook real food I went out to eat. I'm going to look up some receipes and stuff tonight online and print out a grocery list for next week. 

EB, Here's an update on the horse I might consider leasing! He's so flashy compared to my big lesson mount haha. He's 7 years old, very in shape, is a shiny chestnut and is normal size (15 something hands i'm guessing?) and such a willing horse. His shoes were removed recently so we're going wait for a few weeks to let his hooves harden before I ride him. I DID lunge him yesterday though! It was wonderful


----------



## EquineBovine

Ooooo you must post photos as soon as you have him! Hope his tootsies won't keep you off him for too long


----------



## TrailRiderr

Hello, everyone! My name is Rebecca! Hope you don't mind me joining this thread, this is my first time posting on it. 
A little about me. I am right now the heaviest I have ever been and I would really like to lose about 30 lbs. I weigh almost 180 lbs right now and I am about 5'4". Most of my weight gain I think is from drinking an alcoholic beverage or so almost every evening to wind down for the night. Usually about 2-4 beers at most a night. Which I know is bad because each beer has 99 calories plus eating supper...not good! I eat pretty healthy most days and watch my calorie intake. I don't drink much soda. I have been riding bikes with my daughter every evening instead or messing with our horses and cleaning stalls. After that I am pretty tired and ready to relax! And it is healthier for me! I refuse to gain anymore and with winter coming up it will be a little harder because I enjoy being active outdoors in the summer, but winter time I prefer indoors as much as possible lol. I really like to bike ride so I want to get a stationary bike for this winter 
I have been really worrying lately that I am too big for my horse. I weighed him the other day at our farm on the scales and with tack everything he was 940 lbs. He is just under 15hh and is a 7 year old Tennessee Walking Horse. So I want to lose weight for him too! He seems to handle me fine now, but I do NOT want to get any bigger for him!! So that is my story and my goals. I need to go back and read all the old posts. I have read some from the beginning, but need to finish up! Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## Saddlebag

The suggestion of moving is a good one ie walking. We all know that the frog in a horse's hoof is a blood pump to carry blood up those long legs to the heart. Since my doctor had had horses I asked him how humans pump the blood back up the long legs. My thinking was perhaps the ball of the foot which seemed to make sense. His response was our calf muscles. Thus walking is still best for moving oxygen thro the system. Many find that a good brisk walk results in driving off the tired feeling.


----------



## SlideStop

I'd really REALLY stress getting out of the habit of drinking to destress after work, not only will it help your waistline but you don't want to become dependent. Go for a walk, watch some tv, read a book, ride your bike, take a nap. That's how my mom started about 10 years ago. Now my mother drink 1 1/2-2 18 packs every weekend, not including all the free beer she gets from her bartender friend (3-5 large beers). On the weekdays she will drink 3 48oz bottles after work, easily. I've seen her get so drunk she passes out naked on the bathroom floor and pees on the floor. It's not glamorous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailRiderr

Yea, I should know better. Both my parents are/were alcoholics and I DO NOT want to be like them. I've been through and have seen some terrible things growing up with two alcoholic parents! That is another good reason to quit before it gets ahold of me!! I feel better already from staying away from it the last few nights!


----------



## EquineBovine

Water is far yummier  I keep running out of it. The tap water here is yuck!


----------



## TrailRiderr

Yep, yep!! I am drinking a glass of ice water right now  Much more refreshing!


----------



## EquineBovine

Good luck trail rider  this thread is awesome for support! You guys are all brilliant!


----------



## Marcie

hey guys! just wanted to check in. 

I have not been out to the barn since last week as my coach's dad moved the rails for the round pen and hasn't moved them back yet. No monday lesson for me. Since I was sick two weeks before that and we only did lunging last time, I haven't ridden in like 4 weeks now. :/ I'm thinking of calling a stable in the area for filler lessons since I have no idea when they are going to get their stuff up again. (Frustrating since the price is almost double what I pay.) So much for that exercise. BUT I did start using my exercise ball twice a week and added weights. 

Eating habits, I don't even know what to say there.. Have been having bf, uh, issues and my emotions are screwing with that. :-| I hardly have the heart to eat anything but I'm not eating very healthy when I do so that's all messed up. 

I DID just join the myfitnesspal.com thing. I have no idea what I weigh though, we don't own a scale so I guessed! So not a very positive update but I still wanted to.


----------



## EquineBovine

Bloody men. This is why my ambition is to become a crazy cat lady. I think I need about three more 
I haven't done anything in three days due to travel and study so I'm back up a kg 
But just keep at it. Good on you using your ball and the fitness thingy. Good luck


----------



## Kavala

I just weighed myself and I never knew I weighed this much!! So I decided I needed to loose weight!
My name is Hannah, im 16 years old, 5'3 and 161 lbs. My goal is to be down to 120-130 lbs. 
I'm gonna start walking and riding my bike very often. I think I will also start walking my horse around so both of us can get some exercise. Now i'm off to bike to work!


----------



## BornToRun

Kavala, try kickboxing! It's a good cardio workout and lots of fun!


----------



## Iseul

Only good thing about a truck with no AC..I've been sweating my butt off! 
Tomorrow I'll be going to weigh myself again at my Nanas when I visit her and hopefully get back on track.
I'm gonna go buy some nectarines (accidently bought gala apples, bleh! Mislabled!) and keep on with my pretzel, fruit, and ice tea diet. Gonna start riding everyday as soon as Alahna gets reshod (she was due two weeks ago..which puts her at 4wk cycles and farrier isn't scheduled until the 13th) and I start her 30days..Hopefully that'll help a ton since it'll be all trotting for atleast 15 days..The horror, lol.
I'm also going to try to get back into an actual workout routine, something like kickboxing/MMA. I'm wondering if I could get sponsors for MMA if I actually tried since I'm an amazing fighter, just never thought to go professional with it and ended up getting fat xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

I need to join this thread.

I don't want to join this thread, but I *need* to join this thread.

Hi, my name is Amanda and I am an overweight rider. :-(

I am 5'5 and 220/230 pounds. I haven't stepped on a scale in a long time so I'm not sure which it is, but I'm pretty sure it's not over that.

I've never been skinny. My early twenties I was between 175-185. When I got out of Navy Boot camp I was 155, the smallest I've ever been.

I don't want to make a huge end goal weight, I think I'd rather shoot small and aim for making it to 200, but maybe I should start with getting down to 210 first.

So my goal is to get to 210 pounds and lose one pant size. I'd like to do that by the end of October.

I know what my problem is with weight right now. Besides barn chores, I'm not very active. I also like to drink heavy beer which can pack on calories faster than a piece of chocolate cake. 

So I need to cut out the beer and replace it with water. I also need to exercise more.

Why is it always easier to say it than do it?


----------



## SlideStop

Welcome!!  

Absolutely cut out the empty calories!! Don't deprive yourself though, switch to a low ,ex cal beer and limit yourself to one or two. Make sure you account for it in your daily allowance. 

What's made it easier for me is to not making losing weight a big deal. All I did was alter my eating habits. I make sure I eat low cal for breakfast and lunch and for dinner I eat what I want within limits. Sometimes I'll have a low cal dinner too. Fruit, progresso soup, yogurt, salad and frozen veggies are my best friends. They even make weight watchers bread (usually I have tuna and lite mayo. It's like 6 points for a sandwich!) . 

I've lost about 20 pounds since February with little to no effort, except changing my diet of course! Also, weight watchers has helped tremendously in helping me for my "good habits". Hasn't really felt like a chore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Good luck to everyone! The first step to fixing a problem (weight problem) is admitting you have one. <3


----------



## Country Woman

I have a treadmill and have lost some weight


----------



## EquineBovine

I'm still trying to shed the next few stone but it's kind of stuck. Need to up my walking methinks


----------



## Zexious

^Maybe up the walking to jogging?


----------



## SlideStop

Or you can get a weighted vest for more resistance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie

Equine-You could try to find an area that is more hilly to walk too. ^.^

A special hello to the new posters 

That myfitnesspal site is awesome! I used it for a week and realized that I'm one of those people who was stuck in the starvation mode plateau. I'd cut my food down so far that I'm not getting enough calories during the days I eat healthy. Of course on the days I don't eat healthy it's fast food which according to the website will cause your body to hold onto every calorie and ounce of fat it can. Whoops! I'd been eating Lean Cuisine for months and was sometimes skipping breakfast or dinner. 

My boyfriend and I went grocery shopping today for _Real_ food and I'm using some sites like Allrecipes.com to help me. I haven't cooked anything other than pasta or rice in months. Sunday aka cooking day should be funny! xD

On the other hand this last week I got two comments from coworkers that I looked like I'd lost weight.. And when I went clothes shopping two days ago I got an 11 instead of a 13.  But eating frozen dinners is no way to live. I think cooking fresh, healthy food will challenge me to find the right balance with intake but I think it will be better in the long run!


----------



## mrstorres2566

I'm Amanda, I'm 5'9 and 266 llbs, down from 287. I have hypothyroidism and PCOS, and they make it EXTREMELY hard to lose weight. Finally have a doctors appt in 3 weeks and hoping he can help me shed these pounds.


----------



## Saddlebag

When thinking about losing weight, think of it as unplugging your main aorta. That's where some of the fat goes which makes the heart work harder.


----------



## EquineBovine

mrstorres2566 said:


> I'm Amanda, I'm 5'9 and 266 llbs, down from 287. I have hypothyroidism and PCOS, and they make it EXTREMELY hard to lose weight. Finally have a doctors appt in 3 weeks and hoping he can help me shed these pounds.


Good luck!
I haven't been to my usual walking route due to spending a lot of time out walking with my patients. Walked down the beach yesterday and almost sat on a seal :shock: 
That and my petrol is running low  after my next pay il start up and maybe get walking on the nasty evil heart pounding trail...of doooooom! :twisted:


----------



## DieselPony

Well I was doing good, but then the last two months had been terrible.

So I decided to get my butt back in gear Sunday night and went for a run. First actual jog out in probably 2 years. I felt so good about myself, had evenings planned out so I could do the jog 2 more times this week, but nope. Shin splints. And some pretty bad ones too.

So friendly reminder to those wanting to go from walking to jogging: even though the walking was not an issue, the sudden feeling of "I can run farther than I thought!" can really come back and bite you in the butt :twisted:

Next week I shall try again! This time I will limit myself even if my ego says I can go farther.


----------



## tlkng1

In prep for weight loss (and the fact I had avoided one for so long) I had a physical done. Given the results, I found a personal trainer and started a program. Now, 14 weeks later, I am 27 lbs down, only a little over a half percentage point of body fat down (phooey) and I even had an 8 week break while looking for a new horse.

Some ideas...

1. I have only been using Olive Oil to cook with. 
2. Add a protein drink of some sort..use a powder that adds about 15gms of protein per serving...add to water or skim milk.
3. I am drinking triple digits in water each day. It took about a month to work up to that but now it is very easy.
4. Lots and lots of veggies..avoid corn (high in sugar).
5. For fiber, I like Triscuit crackers..Dill and Olive Oil. I eat exactly 9 wafers with some thin sliced colby jack cheese.
6. Walking can give the same benefit as running..it is all in how it is done. I have arthritis in both knees so running is out unless it is in a pool (water aerobics). I do, however, hit the treadmill at a slight incline but walking a standard 15 minute mile. If outside, a small hill, or hills, at a quick walk pace will do the same as a flat run even if it takes a little longer.
7. Do not deprive yourself. I have hit the occasional fast food but make better choices. Grilled chicken vice fried etc. I have even had the occasional pizza.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Losing weight. Let's do a basic look at sodium. We're supposed to reduce our sodium intake. But why? How much DO we eat? Do we know where it comes from?

Your body needs only 500 mg of sodium per day to function under normal circumstances. If between age 9 - 50, best not to go over 1,500 mg daily.

Ok, we have a base. Now look at what you eat daily and write down your sodium intake and you might be surprised. More than three-quarters of the sodium people consume comes from processed foods. Remember, not all sodium content is listed as "sodium." You're also getting sodium from ingredients such as monosodium glutamate (MSG), baking soda, sodium sulfite, sodium nitrate or soy sauce, so be sure to calculate that as well.

Let's take a "natural" food, 100 grams of cheese (as one example).
Mozzarella 751.9 mg.
Processed slice (regular) 1662.5.mg
Processed slice (light and fat-free) 1490.9.mg
Cheddar (medium) 706.7 mg

Wow, did you see one was labelled "light" and "fat-free"? You're over with just 100 grams of ONE food item.

Read the labels, calculate what you put into your body. Eat better, feel better and lose weight


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I won't eat anything processed. Nothing from a can or frozen section. It's not fresh I don't eat it. That was so hard to get used to. I make everything I eat from scratch. It's time consuming until you get used to it. One you get used to it all processed food tastes like crap. I only use olive oil when cooking. I never add anything salt related. Believe it or not food does taste good without it. Plain grilled pork chops or chicken has a really good flavor if grilled properly. I stick with a higher protein diet. I do not however cut out fat or carbs. Your body needs certain fats and certain carbs to properly burn fat. 

Stick with simple carbs. Most of those are found in fruits. Also remember your body needs fiber. It's hard to get all the stuff your body needs In one days time. It takes time to develope a good all around diet. Practice make perfect. If it has something on the label you can not pronounce don't eat it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1

Red Gate Farm said:


> Losing weight. Let's do a basic look at sodium. We're supposed to reduce our sodium intake. But why? How much DO we eat? Do we know where it comes from?
> 
> Your body needs only 500 mg of sodium per day to function under normal circumstances. If between age 9 - 50, best not to go over 1,500 mg daily.
> 
> Ok, we have a base. Now look at what you eat daily and write down your sodium intake and you might be surprised. More than three-quarters of the sodium people consume comes from processed foods. Remember, not all sodium content is listed as "sodium." You're also getting sodium from ingredients such as monosodium glutamate (MSG), baking soda, sodium sulfite, sodium nitrate or soy sauce, so be sure to calculate that as well.
> 
> Let's take a "natural" food, 100 grams of cheese (as one example).
> Mozzarella 751.9 mg.
> Processed slice (regular) 1662.5.mg
> Processed slice (light and fat-free) 1490.9.mg
> Cheddar (medium) 706.7 mg
> 
> Wow, did you see one was labelled "light" and "fat-free"? You're over with just 100 grams of ONE food item.
> 
> Read the labels, calculate what you put into your body. Eat better, feel better and lose weight


In some areas though you have to think of the other things in the foods. For example, cheeses are high in protein.

36 Cheeses Highest in Protein

The idea is to limit the intake of sodium or reduce it but not necessarily avoid it as foods that may contain high sodium levels are not necessarily "bad" foods. Granted, some health conditions such as hypertension would need more of a sodium intake restriction. 

I admit I tend to use garlic in place of salt (not garlic salt but regular garlic powder or fresh garlic). I have also started using more pepper...gourmet, pepper mill style.


----------



## Charley horse

Is there anyone in here eating low carb - Strictly?

I am on the hunt for a low carb buddy. Someone to swap recipe ideas with and coax each other on.


----------



## womack29

mrstorres2566 said:


> I'm Amanda, I'm 5'9 and 266 llbs, down from 287. I have hypothyroidism and PCOS, and they make it EXTREMELY hard to lose weight. Finally have a doctors appt in 3 weeks and hoping he can help me shed these pounds.


Hang in there my son has lost 20 lbs in the last 2 months with a low cab diet and exercise. I am 40 yrs old and was the fat girl in junior high and high school so iget it. I am proud to say with diet and exercise I am smaller than when I if ishee high school


----------



## Charley horse

Low Carb is good for helping to lose weight with PCOS.


----------



## Drifting

My sister ( who lives with me for now) and I are going to start Weight Watchers this weekend. My mom volunteered to pay for the 4 month plan for both of us (My sister is currently unemployed so can't afford it.) It will be easier with her doing it with me, since we eat the same food. Then I don't have to worry about her making something we're not suppose to eat. I'm hoping a point-system will get us into the rythmn of keeping track of what we put into our bodies (It's 4 points for a light beer! or wine! boo. LoL)


----------



## Charley horse

Drifting save your points ha ha - for that light beer!

I am starting low carb today with induction being the first phase..I wont go through all the phases, I never complete them. I have to remember to keeps the bad carbs on the down low when I get there at a good weight. 
Good luck Drifting I'll be here following with you.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I am so glad I am not a drinker!!! I couldnt imagine trying to count calories for beer too. 

I just weighed today and am down to 173lbs. At the beginning of the year when I first found out I was pregnant I weighed 201lbs. BLAH....When I went in the hospital Aug 29th to have my baby boy I weighed 200lbs even...So, luckily I didnt gain any extra weight during pregnancy. So, I am now down to 173lbs and trying to incooperate some exercise into my daily agenda. 

With a 29 month old, 13 month old, and now, a 2 week old its kind of hard. LoL At least everybody takes a nap at the same time of day. Whoop whoop!!!!

Hopefully I will be able to start walking again soon. I am either going to have to find me a triple stroller or make one of the kids sit at home with daddy. Which I dont think either of my girls would want to sit at home. 

I started Jillian Michaels Toning DVD yesterday and was bored out of my blooming mind. I dont do the slow repition stuff. I like fast paced exercises. So today I tried Jillain Michaels Fat Burning DVD and it was a little bit better but I really do not like getting down on the floor, then back up, then back down. I also really dislike the fact that she talks to much. Maybe I should just mute her. I dont know. If anybody has any ideas about at home workouts that are faster pace let me know please. I am going to do the 60 day insanity but I need to be in better shape and get my surgery over with before I attempt that.


----------



## WarmbloodX

can I join? im going to weigh tomorrow and sign up to weight watchers online


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I know a lot of people that have had good success with weight watchers. It's a better all around diet instead of limiting yourself to no carbs or low fat diets etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

WarmbloodX said:


> can I join? im going to weigh tomorrow and sign up to weight watchers online


Welcome! Weight watchers online helped me TREMENDOUSLY. I've lost about 16 lbs so far! It's REALLY taught me a lot about portion control, incorporating healthy foods into my diet, and has really set me up with good eating habits. I'm very glad I joined. I stopped tracking for a while because i was doing well on my own. I need to get back to it though, fell off the wagon on vacation and its been an uphill battle since! 

Good luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WarmbloodX

SlideStop said:


> Welcome! Weight watchers online helped me TREMENDOUSLY. I've lost about 16 lbs so far! It's REALLY taught me a lot about portion control, incorporating healthy foods into my diet, and has really set me up with good eating habits. I'm very glad I joined. I stopped tracking for a while because i was doing well on my own. I need to get back to it though, fell off the wagon on vacation and its been an uphill battle since!
> 
> Good luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks slidestop, just about to sign up now ! I think Im going to have Friday as my weigh day


----------



## Drifting

I joined Weight Watchers on Saturday, but I had weighed myself last Friday and took all my measurements. I step back on the scale this Friday or Saturday so we'll seee. I played all weekend at the barn so that was my exercise, I usually spend about 4-5 weeks at the barn riding/doing chores/ helping BO. I'm going to take sneakers and try to fit in a walk around her property too, she's got killer hills. I hate hills.


----------



## EquineBovine

Hills are your friend!


----------



## steff

Hey I'm 5ft 2 ive been really trying to lose weight was 10st 8  now down to 9st 12 want to get down to 9st (126lbs) I've been watching what I eat staying away from cheesy chips!! am a cheesy chip addict!  I've been hill walking trying to do it everyday just over 6 miles climbing 3 monster hills with each walk with the light fading think will have to join a gym!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

6 miles and my **** wouldn't be able to move for a week! Lol. I'm working on building all my strength back up after having three kids back to back. Slow progress for me! !! I weigh tomorrow so I'm hoping for good results sense I have been doing super good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

So tomorrow marks a week since I started weight watchers. Since I weighed myself last friday, I weighed myself this morning. 

I lost 5 pounds!! I'll take my measurements tomorrow and see if I lost any inches.

I do like WW online. I track what i put in my mouth much better, and I've been eating a lot more fruits and vegetables, and just being overall more concious of everything. And the fact you scan items with your phone when you're shopping made it super easy (minus the weird glances I got as I scanned all the bar codes to see how many points a serving was.) 

I haven't upped my activity level at all but I'm going to this week so I can keep up the weight loss (hopefully.) I did cut back my alcohol intake severely.

as an end of week treat, my sister and I are going to have a fire out back and cook a smore or two.


----------



## luv2ride2012

Okay I just joined this site but I really like the purpose of this thread so I decided to "put myself out there" too.

I am 5"5" and currently at 243.

My doctor says that I am on the edge of being labeled a Diabetic.
She said that if I would improve my diet and get weight off then I can change it before that label is applied. 
I truly want that.

I would also like to get some weight off so that I can be more flexible on my horse.

I am excited to go through this thread an look for tips and receipes.


----------



## EquineBovine

luv2ride2012 said:


> Okay I just joined this site but I really like the purpose of this thread so I decided to "put myself out there" too.
> 
> I am 5"5" and currently at 243.
> 
> My doctor says that I am on the edge of being labeled a Diabetic.
> She said that if I would improve my diet and get weight off then I can change it before that label is applied.
> I truly want that.
> 
> I would also like to get some weight off so that I can be more flexible on my horse.
> 
> I am excited to go through this thread an look for tips and receipes.


Well, you're the same height as me and lighter, so therefore I MUST be a diabetic :shock: Insulin! Where's my insulin?!

Sorry, as a nurse I have a hard time believing anything a doctor says lol

Good luck girl! This thread is just awesome


----------



## steff

so this week despite feeling rubbish and cheating on sunday!! had scampi and chips not a big portion salt and vinigar but no sauce! still lost another 2lbs steadyily losing 2lbs a week if I do the same this week will hit the stone mark!! (14lbs)


----------



## tlkng1

Just as an aside on height/weight measurements. What also has to be considered is the size frame a person has. For example, the ideal weight for someone at a certain height may not be the same for someone at the exact same height with a smaller or larger frame size. For example, I am a solid 5'6 and ideal weight for me by doctor is 165. This is because I have nearly an 8" wrist size. Even fresh out of boot camp 28 years ago and in the best shape I have EVER been, I weighed in at 165. Yet, the actual "ideal weight" for someone 5'6 is averaged as 150 with no age difference. The lowest I have ever weighed, and that by extreme effort where I also ended up anemic and deficient in several vitamins, was 161.

At last weigh-in two weeks ago I weighed in at 233 and that is 27 down from when I started about 14 weeks into my program at that time.

Roughly a third of the way to goal  but I would never, and have never, been able to get to the ideal weight so many charts "mandate."


----------



## EquineBovine

BMI sucks. It doesn't take into account any health factors or frame/muscle weight. Anyway, I'm happy because in total, I've lost 7kgs  I am now 255lbs, down from 271lbs  *Happy little dance*
I'm keeping going, upping the walking, still no chocolate, only eating when hungry . I've got a friend who now comes walking with me too so we can encourage each other.
How is every one else doing? 

Here's a pic of my girl back home, waiting for me to come back all skinny  haha Seriously though, I want to loose another 15kgs before I get back to riding. She'll need to be brought back in slowly anyway after 2 years maternity leave


----------



## tlkng1

One thing to remember EB is that you SHOULDN'T only eat when you are hungry. The idea is to keep "fuel" so your body continues to burn but not so much in a manner that overstocks the stove..so to speak, and smothers the fire.

Excuse the lecturing here...courtesy of the personal trainer I am working with as he injects these gems as I work out and this is going to go beyond what you posted 

Eat fruit in the morning. I happen to like a bowl of cereal with about 6 strawberries and one cut up banana. The natural sugars in the fruit help sustain you for the day. The other option my trainer would prefer is a fruit smoothie..add in protein powder and coconut oil...blend up...assumption is fat free milk but if someone can stomach using plain water or just plain fruit juice..go for it. 

Three-four hours later (depending upon what I am doing) I have a protein bar.

Another four hours and I have supper..I never eat anything heavy past 4 PM. This may be fish with veggies; some chicken dish etc.

If I feel hungry later on I have another protein bar, a small bowl of cereal (no fruit), some frozen yogurt etc.

I also drink triple digits of water each day.

I have included pizza, pasta, sausage (OK, I fell off the low fat wagon but I was dying for sausage  ), mac and cheese even a Subway grinder.

The idea is not to deprive but to monitor and control. I have my workouts with my trainer three days a week and of course ride nearly every day so on some days I have two very full workouts (especially on Wednesdays when I workout in the morning and then have my lesson in the evening).

Proteins are what you are after...they keep the fire stoked and are the key to increasing and maintaining metabolism. They also help repair muscle...in a basic workout, or even riding, you are stretching and working muscle..this "damages" them to a certain extent, in a miniscule manner in general unless you actually pull a muscle or sustain an injury, and proteins help the miniscule muscle changes much faster.

Carbs are good for quick energy but burn out fast..unfortunately they also tend to be higher in calories so if you don't burn them off properly, they get stored as fat in the body..that is why runners can load up on carbs prior to a race..they burn off the calories related to the carbs.

You can't eliminate fat out of the diet..the body needs it to help absorb vitamins but you can use better fats. Olive oil vice regular other oils..I was actually amazed at how normal many of my normal dishes tasted when using olive vice vegetable oil. Olive oil is much better for you and can actually help lower cholesterol.


----------



## EquineBovine

I have three meals a day. I just mean I don't snack. Feeling much better for it. Oh and lots and lots of water


----------



## Saddlebag

Take that horse with you on your walks. You will both benefit and she's likely great company.


----------



## EquineBovine

That's where we will start  used to do that all the time whilst she was pregnant and before she was broken in. Lots of farm to explore before I move her to town with me


----------



## Gigembritt

I'm new here!! I'm at 226.... Was 240 so I'm on my way to 150!! Clean eating is my plan!


----------



## EquineBovine

Welcome! Elaborate clean eating?


----------



## Gigembritt

No processed food! Fruit, veggies, grilled meat, nuts, etc! Trying to not have much bread!


----------



## steff

hey guys think I last posted when I was 9st 12 now am 9st 3 pounds am short so when I started watching what I was eating was heavy at 10st 8!! at 10st 5 starting hill walking with my otherhalf now am doing it everyday for as long as I can as well as watching what I eating banning red bull for either diet coke suger free red bull or low cal bitter lemon also watching the numbers too in what I eat!! Have a target of 9st (126 pounds) which for 5ft 2 is pretty good and only 3 more little pounds to go!! recon will probably go under my target by the time I go on holiday on november the 9th!!  good luck everyone hope your diets are going well xx


----------



## steff

just wanted to also say my horse has been lame I could of wallowed change a few small things instead of salad cream or mayo try balsamic vingar.. eat salad or vegetables if you burn off enough calories you are allowed are few sins and the weight will still come off!! excersize everyday if you can no working your horse on the flat for 1/2 hour is just not enough!! if you are walking try walking up some steep hills most of the time there are lovely veiws from the top!! if no hills around you take up running!! when the light fades so I cant do my chioce of excersizing I am going to join the gym!! once you are there dont give up these healthy choices they are for life!! we want to be fitter and lighter for our equine friends


----------



## cowgirl928

I just started working out heavily (besides walking I mean) since my emergency c-section. I was very scared to work out besides walking because the littlest thing hurt my scar tissue by my abs. So for the past week I have been working my muscles and I feel great! In just a few days my husband looked at me and said the most enjoyable sentence a woman can hear "**** you look good!". So obviously it is paying off  

I was discouraged for a long while that I would never feel well enough to work out like I enjoy. Remember- DO NOT GET DISCOURAGED! Whatever bump in the road is making you feel blase' just work through it, not past it, through it.


----------



## steff

Hey guys hope things are still going well!!  Had a very naughty weekend last weekend on last Friday morning had reached 9st 1!! then in 1 weekend at horse of the year show we had international wristbands which are acsess all areas pretty much.. such a funny weekend!! unfortuantly I put on 3 pounds just in Friday and Saturday night wine bad food choices oh yer and curry at 3am!! very very bad!! so I joined a gym!! lost those 3 pounds I put on now so again 9st 1 pound still hill walking with my other half and also doing abit at the gym too!! today I did aquarobics and body pump then went walking later with my other half once I had finished up the horses, keep going guys try and keep motivated!! :wink:


----------



## steff

P.S who keeps pinching all my carrots!! sure I had more that 3!! :lol:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

cowgirl928 said:


> I just started working out heavily (besides walking I mean) since my emergency c-section. I was very scared to work out besides walking because the littlest thing hurt my scar tissue by my abs. So for the past week I have been working my muscles and I feel great! In just a few days my husband looked at me and said the most enjoyable sentence a woman can hear "**** you look good!". So obviously it is paying off
> 
> I was discouraged for a long while that I would never feel well enough to work out like I enjoy. Remember- DO NOT GET DISCOURAGED! Whatever bump in the road is making you feel blase' just work through it, not past it, through it.


I just had a baby at the end of August and although I delivered naturally it was hard to start working my abs again. I just had an abdominal surgery oct 11th so now I have to start all over again and I don't look forward to it. Once all the swelling goes down hopefully I will change my mind. What all are you doing to strengthen your core back up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Bread is not the culprit that causes weight gain. It contains wheat (protein) and is a carbohydrate which give quick energy. It's what you put on the bread that's the culprit. Try whole grain breads, buns with no condiments. My choice of a good rib-sticking breakfast is canned salmon with lots of chopped celery (can't feel the bones) with just enough mayo to glue it together. A good dollop on two slices of whole grain toast keeps me going for hours. The bread provides quick energy and the salmon provides the slow release energy in the form of protein. It's filling too.


----------



## Drifting

I have been on weight watchers for a little less than a month, and have lost 10 pounds! My sister has also lost 10 pounds. We didn't change our routine very much, though we try to do a little extra activity wise ( a hike, a walk, extra chores.) But it's been fun! crossing fingers that we can keep it up.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I just weighted this morning and I am down to 156. So I am down 44 lbs from my original weight. I was on a liquid diet for over a week and had to go threw two surgeries so over ten pounds is due to all that. I'm hoping to start lightly exercising in the next week. Hopefully this will be my last medical speed bump and I can get In decent shape cause although I hand lost weight my physical condition is not so good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I just had a baby at the end of August and although I delivered naturally it was hard to start working my abs again. I just had an abdominal surgery oct 11th so now I have to start all over again and I don't look forward to it. Once all the swelling goes down hopefully I will change my mind. What all are you doing to strengthen your core back up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am making sure I am standing up straight. When I was pregnant I was so big that it was impossible for me to stand up straight without severe back pain. Now I have a nasty habit of standing with my hiney out. So pull your shoulders back, try to engage your core, and tuck your hips under you. This will help engage your abs for just a little bit of strengthening. I also started with things like lunges which for some reason were really tough for me to do after surgery. I think it is because of the balance required from your core to complete the move. I also do a lot of plank moves. And I just started the Jillian Michaels 6 week 6 pack dvd again. It is reallly tough and I don't recommend it unless you have NO pain whatsoever in your abdomen, and have an ok from your doc. You don't want to injure something and end up 4 steps back.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Hi All, I'm Melissa. I just wanted to say congrats to all of you on the goals you have reached, you're a real inspiration to me! I'm a 19 year old college student with arthritis in both ankles, one wrist, and various other places, that developed from a serious riding accident, that didn't get tended to like it should have two and a half years ago. I am 5'3", and used to weigh 135lbs. Since I went to college two years ago, I quickly passed the freshman 15 and am now facing the third year 60, and weigh 195lbs. I have a three year old morgan x halflinger filly that I'm training myself, and that was pretty much the only physical exercise I've been getting, as I have been absolutely swamped with school work...
I have a hard time finding motivation to go to the gym or pool (both of which are about a 5 minute walk from my house), or even make time for them. It seems like eating healthy is so expensive/inconvenient when microwavable kraft dinner is cheap and takes 3 minutes to make 
I really need to stop making excuses, and start losing weight, and get fitter, so I can start helping my horse and stop feeling guilty about riding her.
Thanks guys for all your stories, they seem to have lit some motivational spark, because I now have an alarm set for 6am to drag my butt to the earlybird laneswim at the pool.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Aw man what I would do for a pool! That's one thing I would do anything for. I love to swim. Swimming will help the arthritis tremendously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steff

Hey sweet breeze I joined a gym and really have been getting my moneys worth if you are member of a gym make use of your membership!! Ive switched red bull full of sugar and calories for diet coke I eat healthily but dont stave myself Ive banned myself from chips or guess it's frys in America :wink: since my last post ive dropped another 2 pounds so 8st 13 really happy with where I am but keeping it up to tone, today was my day off so I did zumba in the morning which was such a laugh!! spinning at lunchtime which is hard and makes you sweat buckets!! I rode my horse who is on restricted excersize atm due to an injury and odviously mucked her out in the morning  then I went hill walking with my otherhalf in the afternoon!! very good day treated myself to 3 maryland cookies with my cup of tea which actually isn't too bad just over 150 calories if you are good most of the time you can allow treats!! keep going hun!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Steff can you explain to me the 8st 13 and how that compares to pounds. I have never seen anyone do that and am curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steff

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Steff can you explain to me the 8st 13 and how that compares to pounds. I have never seen anyone do that and am curious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


each stone is 14 pounds am 125 pounds..


----------



## Janasse

No posts in a while... maybe we can get this going again! I'm 25, live in Missouri. I'm 5'4"ish ,starting weight for me was 208lbs, currently down to 192. I was losing really good til I took a week to go on a Caribbean cruise. While I didn't gain any I quit losing and am having a hard time getting going again. I have 2 horses, a 15.2h very large built QH gelding and a 14.2-3h Arabian gelding that I am really hoping to start under saddle this spring, at the moment I feel too heavy after getting so used to my QH.


----------



## Kyro

Hi Janasse  I think as long as you didn't gain all your lost weight back, you should be just fine. I bet if you find the motivation inside yourself to get going _somehow_, you'll be right back on track! Believe me, I know the first step is the hardest. And to not doubt yourself and carry on might be quite difficult at first, too. But so, so worth it


I'm new to this thread too, so I guess: Hi again, I'm Reilika. I weigh about 135lbs right now and am 5'2 at 18 years old. I was 125lbs about a year ago when I regularly did competitions and went to the stable by bike (10km) each day, where I spent most of the day mucking stalls, carrying stuff or riding horses. I was so happy with myself and proud of my body..Then there came school, christmas - and I gained so much weight I had stretch marks :-( and was probably around 165lbs. Now I have tried to get back in shape - I try to eat as healthy as possible and do some sort of exercise at least once a day. Goal is to be around 130lbs, so it's the last 5 that need to get going -.- 

My biggest problem is that I just CANT help it, I crave sweets so much. Chocolate. Cookies. And when I do give in and eat some, I beat myself up about it so much.. I even became bulimic some time ago because of it, but have managed to stop that behaviour. I'm also an overthinker, so you can just imagine how much I stress about what not to eat. I know I shouldn't think about it _so_ much, but eh, thats me


----------



## cowgirl928

Kyro find ways to make sweets healthier and then make sure you do not overindulge. I freeze fruit for my sweets or eat Greek yogurt with some honey and fruit in it. I crave sweets a lot too, but I have found ways to overcome it. Instead of having a whole muffin or cupcake, just take a half of one. Be a taster, not a face stuffer. You don't have to eat the whole thing to get a little fix. I have also found that counting my calories REALLLY helps with my sweets intake. If I know that I can have a sweet because I have extra calories, I eat a small sweet. I look at it this way, why would I want to waste calories on something unhealthy when I can eat so many healthy things and get so much more in a serving? 

I also do a LOT of baking. Instead of using sugar, I use Truvia, a different natural sweetener with a lot fewer calories. I use 1% milk, and a light butter flavored spread for my baking. I can cut the calories of something delicious by sometimes 60%. And I still feel a little naughty for eating a whole cupcake, but I don't have to beat myself up about it. I used to have teh same exact issue as you. I recently had a child and am on my way back to being in shape and have a completely different mindset on food. If you change your thinking, your body will follow.


----------



## Kyro

Thanks cowgirl928, I have been keeping track of my calories as well as fitness. I used to love to bake, but have crossed it out from my list as I thought it is far too easy to take up bad habits that way.. But you got me thinking, so maybe I will look around the store with a more cunning eye next time  couldn't be so bad to try and make some healthy-er things every once in a while. 


Just adding since this has helped me a bit:

Louise Hay - You can heal your life on Vimeo
It's an online movie about self-healing (more for people like me, who still haven't learned how to love themselves). Anyone who is familiar with 'The Secret', well it is very similar  focuses on accepting yourself as you are and overcoming difficulties. If you have some time to spare, why not give it a go?


----------



## frlsgirl

I love sweets too. You know what's helped me lose weight and keep it off? I purposesly eat something really bad every day. That way the pressure is off. I have two small pieces of chocolate after lunch (60 calories or so). Then in the afternoon I'll have a cookie (100 calories) and after dinner another couple of pieces of chocolate. The rest of the day, I eat regular, healthy, small meals and I try to excercise every day but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## steff

would say dont deprive yourself of anything!! just dont eat it in large amounts and be good most of the time!! Am now a regular gym goer and I love it literally 1st time I set foot in a gym was this year when I joined since posting on this am now 8st 6 .. am only 5ft 2 btw :wink: I feel fitter I can ride my horse for longer she finds it easier because I am not only lighter but am fitter and she doesn't have to carry a tired rider still feel like my belly needs toning abit but feel quite proud of myself in total 2 stone and 2 pounds


----------



## EquineBovine

I've joined a gym, started a new job and will be bringing my ponies closer to where I live next weekend! So, the gym is really good, apart from the fact that my BMI sits somewhere off the chart. I'm trying to go at least three times a week and walk at least 30 minutes a day. So far so good! I'm hoping to start riding again in the new year so something to aim for!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## frlsgirl

I discovered the most effective exercise ever: shoveling snow! I lost 2 pounds overnight!


----------



## lbw0912

I am 27 , 5'4 and 240 lbs just getting back into riding after about 10 years and have been feeling quite discouraged yet ready for some changes ...I think some of my fears while riding now stem from my weight and being so out of shape and knowing that I physically can't perform and ride as well as I could 10 years ago when I was in much better shape.. I have given myself 3 months to get rid of 45 lbs...short term goal... long term goal is to get back to 145 lbs but right now just working with my short term goals..hitting those milestones a little at a time... have invested in a tread mill...better eating habits... one thing I just haven't been able to do yet is kick my addiction to cokes ...will have to try harder on that one! I know that once my goals are reached will make for a happier relationship between me and my horse Jet


----------



## Cacowgirl

LBW- That is a very ambitious goal for weight loss-most wisdom states to aim for a loss of about 2 pounds a week-so 12 weeks would equal 24 pounds, & even that means a steady feeling of deprivation, especially in the holiday season. If weight is lost faster, ,then it generally tends to come back faster. Sodas are a main source of calories & sugar, so that craving should be dealt with-it will help a lot. Good luck-I am trying to lose about 20 pounds or so, & it sure is a struggle.


----------



## steff

doing well maintaining now 8st 5 erm I have a diet coke addiction but hey its far better than my previous red bull addiction!! I go to spin classes 4 times a week now as well as the other stuff I do at the gym  keep up the good work everyone xx


----------



## Herosbud

I am proud of all of the above posters. I am a youngish 77 years old and still very active but like a lot of folks I let the weight creep up little by little. I was trail riding in Wyoming last June and was back in the boonies with my wife Kate and our horses when we came upon a narrow foot bridge that we had to cross. There was no going around it - it was either cross or go back, and my horse refused. So after several attempts I dismounted and led him across with no problem. When I mount at the trailer I use a rock, or stump, or picnic table or something - but this time there was nothing and I couldn't get on. So I went on foot for quite awhile before I found a dirt bank that I could use to get on. That did it! So I got on a weight reduction plan that my grand daughter sells and have lost 23 lbs. and have dropped a pants size. I still don't mount like Roy Rogers but I am getting better. The thing that I like about this plan is that even though my weight loss has kind of tapered off my inches are going off. I hope all of you keep up the good work


----------



## aforred

I have been gone a while, but I'll give a quick update. I've lost thirty pounds and four sizes! (Who knew waiting tables was such great exercise?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

Alright, I'm joining this too.

I'm 25, 5'4" and weigh 220. I'm naturally built pretty solid, small framed, but prone to gain muscle easy. I have spent years trying to figure out how to loose the weight. I've always been fat, even as a kid. My family are all "easy keepers", plus I have hypo thyroidism. I eat healthy, and not overly large portions, but I have a much slower than average metabolism.

Aside from the physical issues, my biggest obstacles have been mental. From things that happened in my childhood I ended up being very self critical and condemning. Food was always my drug of choice. When comparing what I ate with other teenagers, I always ate less, and better, but comparing myself only made things worse; for my body, I needed to eat differently, and I was using food as a bandaid for feelings I needed to come to terms with.

After years of fighting emotional eating, and loosing 5lb, only to gain it right back just as I was starting to do well, I finally came to the conclusion that I was subconsciously punishing myself. What I wanted most was to loose the weight, so that was the present I was not going to allow myself.

ANYHOW, after much "soul searching", I have finally got to a point in my life where I really like ME. For who and what I am. Its time to ditch the extra weight.

goal is to loose 20lb in the next 2 months, and end around 150lb


----------



## Herosbud

BlueSpark, Best of luck to you and don't give up. A lot of my family members are on a diet with me and they are all cheating and they can't get over that I am not.


----------



## dernhelm1984

Hi everyone,

I am 5'8" and 205 lbs. My highest weight was 216. I used to be a solid 150-150 lbs. and that seemed to be a great weight for me; however I do struggle with depression and at one point about three years ago, I was put on an anti-depressant that made me gain over 20 lbs. Then I underwent a VERY difficult time in my life and gained up to where I am now by emotional eating (curse you, emotional eating!).

Anyway I am working on getting back into shape after my "hard spot in life" last year and my horses are a big inspiration to do so. Been jumping on a mini-trampoline and working with the horses, especially on the ground, and plan to start walking when the weather gets better here. I'm also very aware of when I emotionally eat and am *trying* hard NOT to do it. :lol: I'm also watching my portions pretty hard when I do eat.

Bluespark, your post really made me think about mind-set and self-punishment; I think I might be doing some of that too. Thank you for posting and good luck!! :smile:

So great to read this thread and know I am not alone!


----------



## Country Woman

I have lost 20 lbs since August yea


----------



## Janasse

Oops, been off here for 2 months  Anywho, I made it all the way through the holidays without gaining any weight! Down 1lb this week and now that all the holiday crazies are over planning on getting my schedule back to normal and get back to losing! My horsies are starting their new conditioning/training program so I promised them I would too


----------



## Zexious

^Congratulations to you both! That is fantastic!

I lost about 15 pounds over the last two months because of my accident ): But that's just muscle mass... not actual mass mass


----------



## frlsgirl

I had lost 15 pounds earlier in the year and couldn't get the remaining 10 pounds to budge. 

I recently discovered "HIIT" workout (thanks Anabelle) and LOVE IT. It's literately melting the fat off my body.


----------



## greentree

Does anybody here use a fitbit? 

I got one for Christmas. I had a BodyBugg a few years ago, and all it managed to do was depress me....I apparently have 0 metabolism, and that just proved it on paper, lol!! 

Does anybody else use one?

Nancy


----------



## BKLD

I'm new to this thread, and feel much more motivated to lose that weight that I've built up in the past 2 years, so I think I'll put my starting point. 

I'm 180 lbs right now, when my ideal weight is about 120 lbs, so I need to lose about 50-60 lbs. I'm 5'0". My build is naturally short and stocky, or short and curvy if you prefer. 

The extra weight seemingly came overnight. I don't exercise and I don't eat right, so it really didn't, but my metabolism used to be so fast that it didn't matter. When I turned 18, boom. So, I'm working on changing the habits of a lifetime, finding exercise that is accessible and fun, and plus cutting back on the amount of food and choosing healthier types. Wish me luck :-|.


----------



## peneloppe

Woah, looks like everyone's training with their horses too! I haven't lost any significant weight since riding but I did have some inch loss (probably fat loss and muscle gain). Where I ride, there's strict rules on riders not being able to exceed 90kg, so I guess that is motivation too!


----------



## Luvs Horses

Hello, I have not caught up yet on this whole thread but would like to join in. 
I am working on getting my weight down and would like to drop close as possible of 50 lbs this Spring. 
Current weight is 324.2 lbs
Monday is my weigh in day, hopefully all is good. I kinda fell off a bit due to being sick the past 2 weeks.
Starting exercise again as I also want to get in shape too. 
My Spring goal is to be down to a more rideable weight, in shape enough to start riding, and to be able to start riding lessons in the Spring.
I am calorie counting and have decided to try to go gluten free along with increase my veggies. (I am not a veggie person so this is a big thing for me)


----------



## Zexious

I'm in the 140s now, down about 15 pounds after this accident. So... it's good and bad x.x


----------



## Herosbud

My wife and I do a lot of trail riding together - We take turns in front and my wife's camera is always going. Finally I had a belly full (sorry about that) of looking at pictures of me with my stomach and "lunch pockets" hanging out, so I just put unflattering pictures of myself here and there to encourage me to stay on my diet. It has worked and I have been doing it long enough that healthy eating has become my lifestyle. All I can say is that weight sure goes on easier than it comes off!


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

Wow! I haven't been here in a while! 39 pages! That's awesome :clap:

Well, I fell off the wagon last summer. I was down to 207 and feeling really good, but then I just quit paying attention. I have gained back 16 pounds and I feel pretty horrible about it, but I guess it could have been worse! My family and I have started dieting again and I hope to be around 175 before summer. My goal is still 150, hopefully I'll get there over the summer.

I'm going to start counting my calories again, keeping my meals balanced with lean protein, complex carbs, and healthy fats. I'm also going to drink lots of water and cut back on caffeine. I've been working at my barn every other weekend, plus riding 2-3 times a week so that helps with exercise. I'd like to start jogging though, and work my way up to running. It's something I've always wanted to do. That, and golf season is coming up! 

I've been using the My Fitness Pal app on my phone, it's fantastic! It has a database of foods that you can search and add to your daily intake to keep track of your calories/fat/carbs/etc. It has a barcode scanner that you can use with your phone's camera to scan the labels on food packages. It also lets you add things if you can't find them (which I have never had to do). You can add your own recipes and it tells you the nutritional facts per serving. It has a database of exercises, too, and deducts the calories you have burned from what you have eaten... I mean, it's amazing. And! It's free!

I can't wait to start feeling great again, I love the way I feel when I am eating right. Keep up the great work, everyone! And congrats to those of you who have made progress!


----------



## 2BigReds

QHH, I LOVE My Fitness Pal. I've gotten so used to the calorie amounts on foods that I eat regularly vs exercise that half the time I don't even use it anymore. I can't WAIT until I'm down to my goal, which isn't even a specific weight, really. I just need that last bit of fat to quit covering up my abs!!! Also once I'm fitting into my old jeans perfectly again. I guess I fall under "fat skinny" more than anything, as I want to be careful not to get too crazy with it.

Since I'm jumping in as well:
I was feeling amazing right before my kidneys tried to crap out on me, and then I completely lost it. I couldn't eat or had no appetite, did my absolute best to try and exercise some but physically couldn't after a short period of time. I think I got out to the barn once in the month before my biopsy. Once they got me on better long-term meds, I was able to get back to a healthy weight, but I wasn't allowed any kind of activity other than minimal walking for 3 weeks and the temporary meds I was on make you want to eat EVERYTHING. So naturally, that combination was not great for my waistline! Now that I am feeling much better (and have been for awhile, have just been LAZY ugh) and finally have a reason to, I want to get back into shape. A few weeks ago, somewhat out of the blue I got a casting request for an online catalog shoot for a small designer in the Bay Area which has been my starting motivation. I think this is really what I needed to get going, and I'm feeling batter already just eating right and being more active. No more mac & cheese-unless I exercise plenty, that is!!! :lol:


----------



## Atiyyah Patel

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atiyyah Patel

Ahh I so get what you guys are saying I used to be one of those thin girls who were totally unaware of what they ate, I took it for granted then slowly I started to get fat and only noticed when it got really bad am still trying to lose the stomach!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

I have always liked veggies & fruits, but I also love junk food, & unlike so many of you, I feel just fine whether I have an "excellent" diet or a really "bad" one. There have been times in my life when I have been super fit, & others when I was more of a jello-blob. The super fitness time was right at my early twenties, so did feel pretty good then, I've had a pretty active life, so now, in my 60's,the arthritis can be pretty painful,but I still manage to keep the corrals clean & get through my day, but I sure would like to lose the twenty pounds I put on last year. I've made a start, just need to follow through & find some exercise that I like & can do on a regular basis. The battle of the bulge is never-ending!


----------



## Zexious

2 is right! MyFitnessPal is awesome. I use it on my cute little smart phone. <3


----------



## Herosbud

I can tell you that since I have lost a lot of my belly my back pain is less. Like a lot of folks I have done the yo-yo thing too. I admire someone that is totally disciplined about their eating and living habits but I'm not one of them I'm afraid. One other thing I can say with experience - If you want to keep riding and staying active you have to stay slimmer. I'm 77 and to be honest I can outdo folks younger than me and it is just because they have become couch potatoes . As long as there is a rock, stump, picnic table or log to help me up on my horse - I'm going!


----------



## SlideStop

I was post earlier on in the thread. I lost about 18 pounds on weight watchers from February 2013 to about June. Then I maintained from June-ish to August without using weight watchers and just sticking to my routine. Well, the end of august I went on a cruise and just went off the deep end. I haven't been able to get back onto my routine. I gained 10 pounds (I think, I haven't been on the scale in a few weeks) back. 

Tonight I finally said enough is enough. I stopped at target on my way home and got my normal foods. Fruit, veggies and progresso soup. Then I'll go light on my dinners again. 

... Must... Get... Back... On... The... Wagon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Thanks to crohns and other illnesses I am mow down to 155 from 190. Not the best way to lose weight but hey ill take it!


----------



## Saddlebag

Altho not overweight I've made some alterations to my diet. Now I more carefully consider what I am eating and why. Plunk a few deserts in front of me and I'd eat both. When I thought about it, I'd fed my mind and my tongue but not my body.


----------



## DissolvedInk

Ah yes hello! 
I feel like i'm introducing myself everywhere right now! haha I just joined recently, and I'm so ecstatic to have found a forum like this. 
Any who 
I'm Makayla, I'm from the thumb of Michigan, and I'm 17. I'm about 5'4 and weigh nearly 240! D: 
I've always been on the chunky size, and I've /had it/. 
I know that my riding and my training would be much better if I lose some pounds! Plus i want to be training horses this summer and I don't want to be too heavy to ride any of the horses i work with or anything! 
My goal weight is 150. My mini goal right now is 200. 
I just started truly dieting two days ago. I want to start exercising but the weather is so bitter cold! 
I'd really like to find ways that i can exercise and incorporate my horses?I really don't enjoy exercising at all! 
I've been eating diety snacks (snacks that have reduced fat and calories) and eating smaller portions. I've also upped the fruit and veggie in take, as well as drink lots of 100% juice and water instead of soda. 
Just really need some help staying motivated. I have a hard time even imagining even being less chunky than i am!


----------



## Lexiie

Well go you! That's awesome!
I know you wanted exercises that involve your horses so you should try hand walking your horse to cool him/her out after a ride or you could power walk and have your horse do a stretchy walk before your ride.
Even if your exercise isn't strenuous, that's okay, you're still working towards your goal!

Keep up the good work



Lately I've been slacking ): with all the snow, working, and it being my senior year I feel like I have no time to do ANYTHING. I did find a cool app though, called Sworkit. If you have a smartphone you should definitely check it out! Some of the workouts really kicked my butt and I'm pretty in shape! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie

Makayla, please don't take this as an insult. Because I KNOW you get to where you want to be, but make your goals even smaller. Like maybe get to 235. Five pound increments are my favorite, because when I would set larger goals, when I would only loose two pounds, it seemed like I was sooooooo far away and I would get discouraged.
So don't be that way, just remember that any lose is a step in the right direction and you should be super proud of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Dissolved--Good job for making a change! I'm root'n for 'ya (;


----------



## Dustbunny

Fruit juice has a ton of sugar.
Consider cutting back on carbohydrates. Whole grain bread and cereals.
Read labels on everything.
Wishing you success!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DissolvedInk

Lexiie said:


> Makayla, please don't take this as an insult. Because I KNOW you get to where you want to be, but make your goals even smaller. Like maybe get to 235. Five pound increments are my favorite, because when I would set larger goals, when I would only loose two pounds, it seemed like I was sooooooo far away and I would get discouraged.
> So don't be that way, just remember that any lose is a step in the right direction and you should be super proud of it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Certainly not an insult! I'll keep that in mind for sure! 
Thank you to everyone! and i hope you all stay on track! just keep your eye on the ball!


----------



## Saddlebag

Your body needs the carbohydrates from whole grain bread. Other than bread, if it comes out of a package or bottle, other than milk, don't eat it. Have half an orange or grapefruit at breakfast and the other half the next day. Try eating two or three veggies at each meal for variety. If you eat some veggies raw you can eat all you want. Just remember, no sauce for dipping them, just a little oil and vinegar or a sqeeze of lemon juice. If you absolutely crave something sweet, have a small portion, the size of your thumb, other wise you will be haunted with cravings.


----------



## Zexious

Dustbunny--A ton of delicious sugar


----------



## nitapitalou

Great idea for a thread! 

I am not sure that I am considered plus size or not. I am 5'8 and weigh about 190 at the moment. My heaviest I have ever been was 235. I am fit and active, for the most part. I had a surgery that put me down for the count for about 2 1/2 months right at the beginning of the holidays. I had been down to 182 before them, but inactivity and all the yummy food that kept showing up added on several annoying pounds. 

I'd like to add that I suffer from body dysmorphic disorder. When I look in the mirror, I don't see me. I attached a picture of me, I know that it isn't a full body shot, but to give you all an idea. I have adult acne that is reasonably under control, but I don't look in the mirror and see what is in that picture. I see scars and bumps and zits. Plus, I don't see myself any different now that I weigh 190 than I did when I weighed 235. 

I am in the midst of getting back on track with my weight and my body image. I am trying to look in the mirror and pick out something positive on a regular basis and trying real hard not to have it be my eyes, because my eyes aren't fat. 

My daily life includes tons of activity, I am a mom of 2, work 3 days a week and volunteer at a Shire ranch another day. Today, I trimmed my filly's feet. I am not fast, so that took a while. Great work out for the butt and thighs though. I know why most of the farriers have really cute butts. LOL! Then we worked on lunging for about a half hour, then I rode her for a few minutes. Plus, I cleaned house, hung up blinds, laundry and all the other stuff I squeezed in in between the rest that I can't even remember. 

I eat pretty healthy. I try to eat out of our garden as much as possible. I don't keep candy or soda on regular basis. I say regular, because at the moment I have both. Not for me, for the kids because of Valentine's. I found out that I have a underactive thyroid, and started meds that helped me loose 14 pounds about 6 months ago. 

My goal, short term, back to 180. Long term, I'd love to see 150, but will be happy, hopefully with 165. 

I will be back here on a regular basis to try to keep me accountable.  Hope to help encourage, give support and receive it!

Hugs to all ~ Anita


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome Anita-you have a lot of activity in your day-with sensible eating & the continuing meds, you have a good chance of meeting your goal in the year ahead. It takes time and a slow steady loss is more lasting than a quick drop, , so usually a 1-2 pound a week loss is what many dieters aim for. 

Right now, I'm glad I have stopped gaining, & I have bloodwork scheduled for later this week-I hope they test for thyroid function & sugar levels , among others. I would like answers & hope to get something to work on, as I haven't seen a Dr for a couple of years, and there has sure been a lot of changes, none of which I like-LOL.


----------



## Dustbunny

Saddlebag said:


> Your body needs the carbohydrates from whole grain bread.


Absolutely! I wasn't very clear. Eat Whole grain bread and crackers. Basically, cut out WHITE. Make sure the label lists WHOLE whatever as the first ingredient...not Enriched.


----------



## Gigembritt

I think we should get this thing started back up!!!


----------



## Mulefeather

Saw this and decided to give it a go! 

My name is Kelley, and I'm a year and a half into my weight loss journey. I started at close to 400 lbs in January of 2013, and now have lost over 60 lbs. I follow the ketogenic diet, which was created for children with seizures and people with other neurological issues, and it has worked out wonderfully for me. In short, I eat meat, very little dairy (used to eat more but I have been cutting down on it), fish, nuts, some high-fiber fruits and lots of veggies. I have determined through trial and error that my body functions at it's best when I don't eat grains or grain-based products - it's had the nice side effect of controlling my ADHD and also my need to eat EVERYTHING that isn't nailed down. 

Right now my major need-to-do's are tracking my calories (join MFP or similar), and making sure I am getting exercise. Now that it is warmer and I actually have some daylight left when I get out of work, I plan to start walking on nice days, and incorporating weights in as well. I have a kettle bell and I LOVE IT! It takes almost no time to squeeze in a workout (most kettle bell workouts can be done in less than 20 min), it was a pretty minimal investment, and it takes up virtually no space. Love it and can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Gigembritt

I did very good today!

Breakfast: No back energy bites (pinterest recipe)
Snack: sunflower seeds and dried chickpeas (nature box.com)
Lunch: blackened talapia with mago salsa, brown rice, and steamed veggies
Dinner will be cereal probably!

I am going to ride today and do lots of no stirrups and 2 point!


----------



## BlueEyedPaint

Hi! I am new to this forum but wanted to join in! 

My name is Nancy and I am 31 years old, 5' 3" and live in mid-MI. I have a 16 year old Paint mare named Gia, who I ride just fun and for "mental therapy" lol. 

I have been heavy my whole life, but the largest I have ever been was this past Fall and weighed around 225lbs. I was afraid to get on the scale, but after a couple weeks of low cal eating, I got on and weighed in at 220 (Jan 7th). I pushed myself really hard in January and February by low cal eating, 1-3 hours exercise/day on treadmill, weight machines and doing what I call "freestyle" cardio (going "crazy", jumping around, dancing, doing my old cheerleading routines, etc). I started by walking at 2.7-3.0mph on the treadmill and slowly building up to 3.5-6.0mph. I jogged my first full mile on January 30th, something I hadn't done since high school! I plan to start running outside soon (have a cold now lol) and will train for my first 5K in November! 

One of my main reasons I want to lose, in addition to being healthier, is for Gia. I want to have more confidence in the saddle and not have my weight be a factor. I have already noticed a difference in my riding and hope it keeps improving! 

I have since lost my strong motivation and lost track of the strict eating habits and exercise routines I had in January, but I am now in the 200-205 range (weight is 203.5 this morning). I really need to get back to it. I am hoping with Summer coming I will lose more by being outside a lot! My official goal weight is 137, but would be happy around the 150 mark. I really want to be about 170 at our county fair at the end of July, but I don't think it will happen by then lol!


----------



## Zexious

Sounds like everyone is doing really well! 8D


----------



## Gigembritt

I am starting a 30 day no cheat meal challenge today! All clean eating! WHOOP! ready to see the results!


----------



## Mulefeather

This was a really bad weekend for eating for me. I had to put my 7 year old ferret down on Saturday. I wound up taking him to be buried on my dad's property in MD since I live in an apartment, and after that did a lot of emotional eating and drinking of stuff that was most definitely NOT on my diet. It also wound up triggering some other emotional junk that had been floating around from my divorce and that didn't help one bit either. 

Apparently stressful life events trigger emotional/comfort eating in a big way for me. I still haven't quite gotten over the hurdle of "Something bad happens = stuff your face to feel better". Definitely something I need to work on in the future.

But today it's back to the drawing board and eating clean, and also going to be adding in some much-needed exercise.


----------



## Gigembritt

So sorry for your loss  I am an emotional eater as well. I try to keep myself busy and out of the kitchen when i feel sad! Or try to remind my self that food will not fix it..... But I hope it gets better for you. Start fresh now! 




Mulefeather said:


> This was a really bad weekend for eating for me. I had to put my 7 year old ferret down on Saturday. I wound up taking him to be buried on my dad's property in MD since I live in an apartment, and after that did a lot of emotional eating and drinking of stuff that was most definitely NOT on my diet. It also wound up triggering some other emotional junk that had been floating around from my divorce and that didn't help one bit either.
> 
> Apparently stressful life events trigger emotional/comfort eating in a big way for me. I still haven't quite gotten over the hurdle of "Something bad happens = stuff your face to feel better". Definitely something I need to work on in the future.
> 
> But today it's back to the drawing board and eating clean, and also going to be adding in some much-needed exercise.


----------



## Nickers2002

Ok. I think I'm getting it now. This winter was hard and with it being severely cold out I didn't do much. On Monday I started working out on the Wii fit again and am loving the boxing. I really start to sweat and feel it when I'm playing. I also did 545 hoola hoops today lol. And my yoga has vastly improved in just 4 days.

I'm also tracking my calories again and am proud to say that I have consistently been eating around 1300 calories per day. Still need to bump it up because I'm burning about 1000 per day, but it's better than the 900 I usually eat  

Oh - and I rode Nick on Sunday (first time since September) and have been lunging him. He turned into a lard butt too this winter lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Nickers, I rode my Nick on Tuesday. First time in nine months. HE needs to shape up as much as I do hahaha!


----------



## Saddlebag

New diet, altho it's been advocated for years. It's the 3-1-2-1 diet. First you need to study and put to memory the number of calories in the foods you love to eat. You won't be counting calories in the usual sense but swapping foods that have a high calorie count for lower ones, like using half the salad dressing you normally would, etc. The #3 represents 3 days of low caloric intake, with lots of greens for 3 days. #1 means you get to eat what you want for 1 day. Then 2 days of low, then one day of what you want. It is during these "want" days that you need to try to swap out for lower calories yet still satisfy cravings. That comprises one week and you start back on #3. The idea is to fool the body in to not thinking it is starving. Have that food that you crave but keep an eye on the quantity.


----------



## SueC

Hey all. Calorie counting isn't such a great way to lose weight. My Mum was the star Weight Watchers member in her area five years ago, dropping 25kg in just over a year with calorie counting and low-fat diet. Three years later it was all back on. This is kind of documented: Dieting doesn't usually give any long-term results, but healthy eating and exercising does.

A good friend of mine had 30kg extra after a pregnancy and tried dieting to shift it. Same experience as my mother. Then she decided to just eat healthy and exercise and not worry about calories. She dropped over 20kg in three years and is continuing to gradually return to her pre-pregnancy weight. Best of all, she just glows, and has lots of energy.

Big losses in short spaces of time tend to bounce back; gradual loss through healthy eating and exercise tends to stay off. When you starve yourself to lose weight, the body goes into "famine" mode and cranks down the metabolic rate, and gets very good at storing any extra energy that might be coming in every now and then as fat, since it's become a matter of survival for the body to adapt to low calories.

Low-fat is the current big unhelpful recommendation in the popular media, like the advice to have lots of complex carbohydrates back in the 1980s, or the advice to not eat egg yolks etc because of their cholesterol content (this is only a problem for a small minority of people whose cholesterol "thermostat" is broken - the body makes its own cholesterol from other things anyway, and regulates the level). The body is adapted to dealing with reasonable amounts of fat, but not the masses of sugar flooding convenience and snack foods and often being added in home cooking. So of all the things to avoid, sugar is the big one, whether you are plus-sized or skinny - you don't have to eliminate it altogether, but cutting it back big time is a good idea.

About fat: I'm not advocating that people go eat lots of high-fat junk foods, because junk foods are just that. What I am saying, though, is that things like nuts, olive oil and oily fish have "good fats" that your body will appreciate whether or not you carry excess fat. Not all fat is the same, and not all the fat you eat goes straight on as body fat, and the way to get rid of body fat is *not* to cut out as much dietary fat as possible. The Atkins people have shown that - but I don't like Atkins because it's too extreme. Mind you, Atkins is probably a nutritional improvement compared to some contemporary eating patterns - and the animal fats are probably not the huge problem they've been made out to be for the last 30 years, some interesting new studies recently! (The thing that worries me about animal fats is that they can have a silent load of fat-soluble pesticides sitting in them, since animals concentrate any such things up the food chain, and it goes in their fat stores. That's a good reason to look carefully at where you source your meat, fish, dairy. Also we know that the fat types in industrially produced animal tissue are far unhealthier to eat than in grass-fed, free range animals, and that also goes for dairy products and eggs.)

Good starting points for healthy eating are things like traditional Mediterranean, Asian and Middle Eastern foods because they tend to be high in vegetables, fruits, legumes, herbs, good fats etc and include moderate but sufficient amounts of animal protein, but really anything that has that kind of characteristic is fine. Reduce sugar, get rid of as much refined flour as possible, substitute with at least half wholemeal, make sure your fats are mostly good fats. A couple of books I recommend to get an idea:

*The Mediterranean Diet Cookbook*, by Nancy Harmon Jenkins, Bantam Books, 1994
(not about diet as in "dieting" but as in what people in the Mediterranean eat! - Recipes from all over the Mediterranean)

*Healthy Food Fast*, Department of Health, Perth, Western Australia, 2003
(Very good, but this book has limited distribution, for ease of tracking: ISBN 0-909699-91-7)

*Immunity Foods for Healthy Kids*, by Lucy Burney, Duncan Baird Publishers, 2004

The last one is just superb for looking at foods as therapy - e.g. what to eat when you have a virus and why, what to eat for depression and why. Also packed with loads of good recipes with which you can't go wrong. None of these books are "fad" books, they are sound, with yummy healthy recipes and lots of interesting information on good food.

It's difficult to avoid unhealthy eating in contemporary Western societies unless you're quite wealthy, or you cook most of your own food from scratch. So we cook from scratch, often in bulk with some going in the freezer (especially stews and soups) for work lunches or when we can't be bothered.

I'm a food fanatic and avid cook, and have studied nutrition and general animal physiology and biochemistry as part of my undergraduate training, which helps me make my way in the jungle. We are about to open an eco-farmstay where we are going to feed people healthy food and take them on guided nature and mountain walks, because that's right down our street, so to speak. I am happy to discuss anything on food and eating further with anyone, it's a real hobby for me  (Italian genes!).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Better late than never joining this thread, I guess. :lol:

Hi, I'm Paige and I am overweight. In August of 2012 I wore a size 12/14 (my two favorite pairs of jeans were size 12s) and weighed about 165-170lbs (I'm 5'7" and have a tendency to be muscular). By my birthday (October 24) of 2012, I weighed 250lbs and wore a size 20W. There was no real reason for me to gain that much weight that quickly: my diet actually improved, my exercise level went up, and my stress level was about the same. Over the next year, I gained another ten pounds and one pant size, even though I was outside washing cars eight hours a day, five days a week.

I went to my women's health practitioner to try to figure out what was going on, but all my tests came back normal. The only thing they found was that I had gallstones. They wanted to do surgery, but I couldn't afford it, so my parents found an all-natural cleanse for me to do from my mom's hollistic doctor (the guy helped her beat uterine cancer that had spread to her lymph glands in less than a year, so I figured it was a good option). The cleanse worked for the gallstones, but I was still overweight and miserable. I had no energy and wanted to do nothing more than sleep constantly. 

I ended up going to the county clinic (lost my insurance and couldn't afford my women's health practitioner anymore) for other reasons and the main target of concern became my weight and sudden weight gain. We talked about vitamins and Metformin and portion size control. They did more tests, which all came back normal.

Finally, when I started my new job back in January, I really started looking at my eating habits. I started realizing that I was eating way more than I needed to be, and that was causing my tiredness and bloating. So, finally about two months ago, I decided that enough was enough and I made the choice simply to not eat as much. I decided it was ok to only take one small helping of food at dinner. I decided it was ok to not finish everything on my plate. And I decided that it was ok to not eat the ridiculous amount of sweets that my boyfriend seems to thrive on.

In the last two months, I have lost almost 15lbs and almost two pant sizes. I had to buy a new pair of jeans a couple of weeks ago because my 22Ws were literally falling off of me. The jeans I found at a thrift store are size 18s and they fit me better now than they did when I bought them. I also had to add a new hole on my belt two weeks ago and I already need to add another one (I can pull my belt out about an inch from my belly while it's buckled).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

The past week and change has been horrendous for me eating-wise because I was incredibly sick for the better part of it. I gave up and focused on just eating whatever didn't make me feel like I was going to toss my broccoli, as I was having lots of lingering nausea to contend with.

But as of today I am back on track. Once I am totally recovered from the stomach issues, going to get a baseline for where I am now fitness-wise by taking measurements, and also starting to keep track of my calories more strictly. Ideally I would like to be down under the 300-mark by the end of summer if I can finagle it, which means I need to get serious about buckling down.


----------



## SlideStop

I'm going to start weight watchers again today. I lost 18lbs last year on it, but slowly gained all the weight back. This winter of extreme cold hasn't helped. Plus my schedule with school and work.. The last thing I want to do is go to the gym. We shall see...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

With the 3,1,2,1, it's not calorie counting per se but caloric awareness. There are choices to be made and why not swap out something that is high in calories for something lower.


----------



## Mulefeather

I just joined MyFitnessPal if anyone would like to be friends on there! Username is Mulefeather, of course


----------



## SlideStop

I signed up for MFP too, my user name is hheim02. I'd like to quit WW and switch to MFP instead since it's free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

What is my fitness pal, and where do I find it?


----------



## Mulefeather

Taffy, it's a site and also a smartphone app that lets you track your meals and exercise, if you google My Fitness Pal that should be the first result. I did find it a bit fiddly at first but got the hang of it pretty quickly. 

My favorite feature is that it lets you "build" recipes for things you make from scratch so you can figure out the calories and nutritional info. It's a real eye-opener when you analyze recipes you thought were healthy. I have a grain-free pizza recipe that it turns out is SUPER dense in calories, so that is going to be regulated to "occasional treat" from here on out.


----------



## SlideStop

Day number 4 on weight watchers... I'm a heck of a lot less grumpy and obsessive about food. Working in a office sucks, the only think I look forward to all day is my next meal/snack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

I've done well on exercise this week, so I'm really happy. I was sick almost all last week with norovirus, so I started off slowly and just did 10-15 minutes of kettle bell exercises for the first 3 days when I got home from work. I really do love that thing and it makes it very easy to squeeze in a workout when I don't really feel like it- I know that in 15 minutes I'm DONE and I can move on to something else. 

I volunteer at a local nature reserve, and they have a 3-mile loop around their lake. This week I felt like I hadn't done anything or gone anywhere but work and home, not even the store. I felt like if I didn't get out and do SOMETHING that didn't involve staring at a screen, I was going to go nuts. I'm happy to report I did the ENTIRE 3.1 mile loop on top of the half mile I did on a treadmill on one of my breaks at work. I am extremely lucky to work somewhere that has a gym. I've noted that taking exercise breaks twice a day really helps with my mood and my energy levels.


----------



## SlideStop

I went into NYC with my family yesterday and boy did we walk!! I had to shut off my "map my walk" app at 7.5 miles because it my battery was going to die! I estimate we easily did between 10-13 miles. When I plugged it into WW and MFP I got 33 points back (my daily allowance is 36) and 1,777 calories on MFP (I have a 1,900 daily allowance there)! :lol: 

Another great accessory to my diet has been getting my wisdom teeth pulled this past Friday! It's difficult to eat 36 points or 1900 cals in jello, pudding and yogurt! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

Great job on the walking SlideStop! I gotta get out and start "training" for the convention I'm going to this summer- LOTS of walking on that one. 

I definitely think I'm going to scale back my walking a bit until I'm more fit. My legs and feet were still sore after 3 days from doing the loop at the park. 

On the plus side, I've now come up with a great breakfast/dessert for myself - Vanilla Chia Seed Pudding. A bit like tapioca, but for 250 calories for a whole cup it's pretty good!


----------



## Mulefeather

Happy to report I've lost another 3 lbs! Watching my calories and also starting a daily multi-vitamin seems to have done the trick in getting me out of my stall. Felt like I was ping-ponging the same 5 pounds over and over again, so actually seeing the numbers go down after months and months of experimenting and struggling feels really good


----------



## SlideStop

How do you track horseback riding?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

Late to the party here! Now, I know I won't be considered a plus sized rider (please don't hate me :hide: ), but I, like a few others, have a few bits I really dislike and want to lose. 

So, here I am - my name is Anna, I live in the UK, and am around 5'8" and around 11 stone (154 pounds). My lifestyle depends on my university schedule - during term time, I'm an essentially sedentary human being, either in lectures, or doing assignments or revision in my room, apart from the odd trip to the shop, and my weekly flat lesson. If I'm at home, I work 8am-6pm on a yard, riding horses, mucking stables, grooming, general yard work, 3-4 days a week.

My goals: become more active whilst at university. I want to feel good, not kinda out of breath after trotting up the stairs in my house. Improve my fitness to improve my riding, I want to strengthen my core and leg. Get rid of my wobbly tummy, hips and thighs, which I'm really insecure about, and the self harm scars don't help 

To do this, I'm going to cut out the junk - I am very aware of the fact that uni stresses make me eat junk - I've got an assignment due Tuesday, and next to me on my bed, I currently have - prawn crackers, strawberry bon bons, Matchmakers, bubblegum flavour sweeties and an energy drink  I also want to start doing workouts 6 days a week, there are some on Youtube that my housemate does that she says are really hard work but fun to do. I can't ride more than once a week, but I want to get out and about more, so I might start going power walking a few times a week. I would go running, but my knee can't hold out for it (I damaged the ligaments in it when I was fourteen).

So I will try and keep updates on my progress here


----------



## Mulefeather

Welcome Indiesaurus! I hear you on the stress-eating, but for me it's bad events happening. I tend to lose all sense of purpose for my eating. 

Have you looked into strength training? It sounds less like you need to lose weight than you may just need to gain muscle. Weight training is really nice because it doesn't take a long time to squeeze in a workout, or start to notice results.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

Mulefeather said:


> Welcome Indiesaurus! I hear you on the stress-eating, but for me it's bad events happening. I tend to lose all sense of purpose for my eating.
> 
> Have you looked into strength training? It sounds less like you need to lose weight than you may just need to gain muscle. Weight training is really nice because it doesn't take a long time to squeeze in a workout, or start to notice results.


I would ideally like to lose some weight, preferably half a stone to a stone (ideal weight would be 10st.), but yeah, toning is a goal as well. I would love to do some weight training, but unfortunately, the financial constraints of being a student really won't support a gym membership right now :-( I am going to start incorporating body weight stuff though - sit ups, press ups etc. 

When I go home I'm going to see if I can "borrow" my friend's weighted ankle and wrist bands, for when I'm doing work outs, I'm sure he won't notice them missing :wink:


----------



## Nickers2002

Little update.

So, using the Wii flew out the window in the past two weeks. I've been really busy and riding more though so I figured it's a trade off. I need to start doing it again on the days I don't ride or am active out on the farm.

On 4-14-14 my measurements were:
Rib: 39.5"
Waist: 37"
Hips: 44.5"
L Arm: 15"
R Arm: 15.5"
L thigh: 28.5"
R Thigh: 28.5"

Today 4-28-14:
Rib: 38.5"
Waist: 37" (I gained 1/2" for Easter so I'm glad I lost that already in a week lol)
Hips: 43.5"
L Arm: 15"
R Arm: 15.25"
L Thigh: 26" (I measured twice!)
R Thigh: 26" (I measured twice!)

So...not too bad I think  I haven't been on the scale. I am trying to do this by measurements only since muscle weighs more and I'm trying to tone more so than lose right now. I have been making sure to eat more calories still - I'm averaging 1300-1400 a day. Still low for my activity level, but I think it's definitely helping. We'll see what happens next Monday!


----------



## Mulefeather

I've lost a total of 10 pounds since I started counting calories! It sounds like a lot at once, but I'm also a pretty big person with a lot to lose. I'm shocked how quickly I've lost it after hovering around the same weight for months and months. I know a plateau is coming, but for the moment I'm enjoying having lost a nice little chunk  I'm hoping I can keep up this momentum, as it's making my goal of being under the 300 mark (and possibly to the 100 lbs lost mark of 290!) by the end of summer feel a lot more realistic. 

I've had really bad hay fever for the past week that thankfully seems to be subsiding, so hoping my energy will bounce back in the next day or so. I didn't do much in the way of exercise because I was having trouble breathing. 

On the good side, I've gotten several comments about having lost weight. I tend to not wear very tight-fitting clothes, but I've noticed that some of my things are beginning to fit me better, and my jeans zip up without resistance now. If things keep going this way I'll be asking for money for clothes shopping for my birthday


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

I'm so happy to see so many people on this thread! How fantastic! :-D It's very inspiring to see so many other people who are getting healthy and fit.

I have just recently jumped back on weight loss wagon. I hopped off last summer, but luckily, I didn't gain much weight back. I'm currently at 224, and I'd like to be around 175 by the end of the summer. I think it's completely feasible, I clean stalls 3 times a week, I ride 3-4 times a week, I play golf with my dad on the weekends, and I'm sticking to a 1500 calories per day diet. My mother is diabetic, so our meals are more focused on complex carbs and protein, which means lean meat and vegetables. We also quit drinking soda and only drink water, tea, or a drink mix like Crystal Light or equivalent. All of us are doing great, losing weight at a healthy pace, and we are feeling more energetic! It's amazing how good you can feel when you take care of yourself.

I just started taking dressage lessons in the end of March, too. I'm seeing such great results from them, both physically and mentally. I've been riding for a long time, never had any trouble with just recreationally loafing around, but this is different. It's more challenging and the results are more rewarding, I think. It also gives me more motivation to get in shape! The more I get fit, the better I will ride.

Good luck everyone! Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## BurningAmber520

I went clothes shopping today and I am officially a size 18 in jeans! This time last year I was a size 24!


----------



## Mulefeather

Man I hate the week before my period  Always feeling bloated and gross, even if I haven't technically gained any weight. 

I'm doing good on eating, have been sticking between 1600-1700 calories almost every day. I need to start bringing my lunch to work more. 

If you're craving something sweet, Target sells these PHENOMENAL vanilla bean almonds by a company called Emerald. 1oz for 150 calories and 4 carbs. I don't let myself eat more than 1 oz a day though. I also wish they sold the unsweetened almond milk in smaller containers, I can't use a half gallon up before it goes bad.


----------



## SlideStop

I'm down 4 pounds, but I'm not really 100% trying. I've done a lot of "cheating". Now that school is over (well, tomorrow) I want to start going to the gym. Also, I'll be riding 4-5 days a week, if not more. I rode bareback Tuesdays for the first time in a long time and wow, I really felt the burn! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32

Kinda late to this thread but I've recently started the fiasco that is me 'dieting' :lol: I've had knee surgery and I want to drop down to a more manageable weight because over the summers I put on a lot of muscle mass by working horses. This time last year (with muscle mass+fat) I was around 230lbs. A couple months ago I weighed in with all fat at around 195-200lbs. In the past month I've dropped weight and am riding now at 185lbs with a goal of getting down into the area of 160-170 depending on what weight feels better! 

Though sadly because of me trying to be healthier my clothes don't fit anymore! haha Good luck every one!


----------



## Mulefeather

Not a whole lot new to report for me, I'm down another pound so that puts me squarely at 11 lbs lost since I started my calorie-counting venture, just over 3 weeks ago. I'm happy that I'm only 7 pounds away from having lost 70 pounds since I started changing the way I eat last year, and inching ever closer and closer to being under the 300-pound mark. 

I'm hoping another "whoosh" is in store for me weight-loss wise- typically right before my body lets go of more weight, I crave all kinds of junky food, especially sweets, and my sweet tooth has been SCREAMING for the past couple days. I'm about to crawl into a corner, pull a blanket over my head, and start quietly singing "I Will Survive" :lol:

I've planned myself one heck of a cheat day on the 24th since I'll be going to a wine festival, and that usually involves my group of friends eating at a really nice restaurant after tromping around a huge fairground all day drinking free booze, so I figure if I'm going to cheat I might as well cheat with a great meal.


----------



## SlideStop

I'm very happy to report I weighted myself on the "mean" scale 3 times this morning and it read 233.5 all 3 times. 6ish pounds, I likey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

How's everyone doing?

It's been Shark Week here, but it's almost over which means I'm FINALLY not feeling bloated. I work for a company that's got a focus on health in their business model, which is cool because we sometimes get fitness/wellness goodies. We got fancy new pedometers this week, they sync up with your computer via bluetooth and award "points" based on how much you walk. It also has different goals for you to meet throughout the day. It's a fun motivator because it's like a game instead of a chore. My one coworker and I have been walking our rear ends off!

I was doing some reading about different supplements, and Gelatin was surprisingly one that a few trustworthy sources had raved about. I had a few packets of the Knox unflavored gelatin powder in my spice cabinet, so I decided to try it. I've been taking 1 tbsp dry powder (just slap it on my tongue and then guzzle the water) with a big cup of water right before bed, and again before I take my shower in the morning. It's a little too early to notice any other benefits, but I did notice I'm sleeping more soundly, and my knees don't hurt after workouts. I also seem to recover faster and I'm less sore in general.


----------



## Mulefeather

Happy to report that as of Saturday I'm down another 4 lbs! I've lost a total of 15 lbs since I started counting calories and sticking to my eating plan - all inside 36 days. It sounds like a lot at once, but honestly when you're as big as I am right now it's kind of a drop of rain out of the ocean. My last weigh-in was 324, my highest weight of all time was 390. It should feel like more of an accomplishment than it really does, but it's taken me just about 16 months to get this far. 

On the upside, it's making my goal of getting under the 300 pound mark by the end of August feel a lot more reachable, knowing I've only got 24 pounds to go and I'm steadily losing.


----------



## southernbound

Hi! I'm super late to the game but I wanted to see if I could join?  I love reading about people losing weight.

I've always been "above average" (technically obese?) with the exception of a short period during high school but I was pretty happy with myself

And THEN I had a baby and have spent every day since staring at the mirror and sobbing but my big push was the day I sent my 2 year old colt off to training and realized I wouldn't be comfortable riding him at such a young age. Hes a big boy but he's still got growing to do and the idea of paying all that money for training then letting him sit and get lazy was too much for me, so I got serious and started using the gym at work and MAN do I feel better!

If anyone is curious, here's my workout routine. I lost 7 lbs in two weeks, it's slowed down since then but still coming off steadily

Interval cardio for 30 mins (Basically I run as long as I possibly can, then work down. Lets say my max is really running for 5 mins. I'll then walk for 1 1/2 mins and then run for 4 mins. Walk for 1 min run for 3 mins etc etc). The goal is to keep your heart rate nice and high. 

While my hearrate is still up i immediately move on to weight training. Adding weight training is when I really started seeing results. Just cardio did very little for me. 
I do 20 reps on every machine (I believe there are 8) with 50-120 lbs of weight depending on the machine (for example I can't pull to save my life)
Then 30 classic sit ups
10 pushups 
20 Oblique sit ups on both sides 
then walk a few mins to cool down


----------



## Nickers2002

Ok, so I've been doing my measurements every week still (seem to have platued but I start lessons again on Thursday after 2 years  ). I had my body fat percentage done - not my BMI. My BFP is 31% which according to some lists is average/normal and on others it's still high. I feel a little bit better about myself knowing that I am 69% muscle though so that's a start lol.


----------



## dernhelm1984

Hi all! I have just started on my weight loss quest. I want to get back in shape for my horses and for myself. It's time after four years.

It's been three days now, and I'm down two pounds from running the treadmill, doing my exercise ball, and eating less (but not too little either). I was at 220 - I am 218 today. My first goal is to get back to 200.

Emotional eating is the main reason I put on the weight to begin with and I am pretty sure that watching the calories is my biggest help... but also will probably be my biggest challenge.

Have enjoyed reading this thread! You all give me inspiration!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

Hope everyone is doing well! 

I'm down another pound after finally getting back to "base camp" (where I was before I had myself a big 'ol cheat weekend). Shark week isn't far off so I know I'll be in for feeling gross and bloated. But I'm happy that I've lost 16 lbs inside 2 months!


----------



## craftyerin

I love this. Support from people that have the same goals and interest is so motivating! I'm Erin. I am 34 and I just tipped the scales at 300.  I am not riding right now but have a wonderful Curly mare that I just bred and want to be ready to ride when her baby is born. I'd love to be down enough that I can break and train baby when it's old enough ultimately! 

I've ridden most my life but I've always been big. I lost 100+ lbs in my 20s and was more active than ever- riding, playing roller derby and lots of hiking. Then life happened... I got married, broke my leg, had 2 kids, been dealing with several health issues and depression... and before I knew it, here I am, at my highest. 

Diet wise Ive cut out bread and dairy (gives me an upset tummy) and sugar. My goal now is to get active. I spend a lot of time at the barn with my 5 year old and we've been doing a lot of walking. Hope to get to where I can start the gym before long. Slow and steady!

Thanks again, looking forward to sharing the journey.


----------



## Mulefeather

Welcome CraftyErin! You'll have to post some pics of your mare someplace on HF, I had thought about getting a Curly at one point. Their hair texture reminds me of those chenille pillows you used to see everywhere!

Since last Saturday my diet has just been BAD. I found out my position at work is being eliminated, so effectively as of end of day tomorrow I'm out of a job. So I pretty much went into panic mode since last week. Saturday I was at the beach and I contracted a serious case of The Screw-Its that lasted until yesterday. Today I am back on track. 

The biggest thing I will need to work on next week is routine. Work has been a huge part of my routine for the past year and probably one of the reasons I've had so much success. I won't have the luxury of a cafeteria anymore, so I'll need to make sure I have plenty of healthy food in the house and that I'm still logging everything I eat. I intend to clean up the house, spend a lot of time walking and in the pool (as weather allows), and following up on job leads.


----------



## craftyerin

This is our girl Hippie with my daughter- this is the best picture I have at work of her with her winter curls. She's about the sweetest thing on 4 hooves and is a super cute mover to boot. Id love to get on her but there's no way I'd put her through that right now.  I get my horse fix currently by living vicariously through my kids.


----------



## Zexious

^Dat fur! :O


----------



## thorson

I've tried so many times to loose weight so what's one more try? I'm willing to try anything. but nothing has helped me.
So I am 5'9 and weigh 275lbs. But you ask any one who knows me they say I look like I weigh 240 max. (boy I must carry it well) The kicker is that I'm very active already. I'm on a fire department and run a taekwondo school. and love my new horse in the extra time.


----------



## becky61

My name is Becky,I'm 61 and weigh 210. I am wanting to lose weight as well. I have TW named Sundance, and have to use something to get on him. I would like to get into 190 pounds,and then even lower if possible. I am trying to eat better,and do Zumba one night a week. I can tell difference in way clothes are fitting and arms are firming up.


----------



## Iseul

I'm 20 and still at 230# :/
I've now cut out pop and drink only Gatorade, water, and fruit juices. Aside from special occasions when I reward myself with an orange pop or something (maybe once a month).
I haven't lost any weight at all, if not gained some. Life has been soo stressful and it's not helping me with my weight loss goal at all.

I'm going to be ordering the 24 day advocare thing to hopefully jump start it..I'm hoping it works, everyone is saying good about it.

230-180..seems like a long way, but eventually I'll do it, I hope so atleast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovebearsall

May I join this journey? I am 40 years old, 5'5" and the scale this morning said 173. This is heartbreaking because in 2008, I worked my way from 210 down to 140. I am HIGHLY disappointed in myself! Starting today, I am going to count calories and get out and walk again. My goal is 145. That is where I felt best about myself. I have been trying and failing for months now and I hope posting it on this forum can give me the motivation I am needing to make it happen. I will do a weekly weigh in on Sundays. I enjoy reading everyone elses success.


----------



## sjharris53

Just found this thread; awesome idea! 
After turning 60 and retiring last year, I decided it was time to make my health my priority so that I could enjoy my golden years to the fullest - especially riding! Having tried all the diets and programs out there through the years, I knew I had to change my lifestyle permanently... not just until I lost a certain number of pounds. 
I found a website called Spark People, and using the site's support (completely free!) I have lost almost 40 pounds since last November. 
Using the Spark People website, I have online friends who encourage and support me, I track all my food, read inspiring stories, take part in team challenges, read informative articles and try out their recipes. I did purchase a Spark Activity Tracker that automatically syncs with my Spark Page fitness record -LOVE this feature. Just last night at dusk, I did a quick walk to get in enough steps for the day. 
After losing about 25 pounds, I felt good enough this spring to go out and buy my first gaited horse, and am riding more than I have in years. I feel safer in the saddle, and don't have to worry about there being too much weight on his back. 
I still would like to lose about 15-20 more pounds, a goal I hope to achieve by fall. At my recent annual checkup, my doctor was quite pleased, and said he would be happy if I lost only 10 more. 
Keep up the good work everyone! Check out the Spark People website - it has made all the difference for me!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Iseul said:


> I'm 20 and still at 230# :/
> I've now cut out pop and drink only Gatorade, water, and fruit juices. Aside from special occasions when I reward myself with an orange pop or something (maybe once a month).
> I haven't lost any weight at all, if not gained some. Life has been soo stressful and it's not helping me with my weight loss goal at all.
> 
> I'm going to be ordering the 24 day advocare thing to hopefully jump start it..I'm hoping it works, everyone is saying good about it.
> 
> 230-180..seems like a long way, but eventually I'll do it, I hope so atleast.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's good you've cut out the pop! See if you can wean off the Gatorade and fruit juices to lower your sugar intake. That may make the difference and help the pounds come off 

You can get from 230 to 180. Try thinking "only 10 lbs". When you lose the 10 lbs, say it again. Pretty soon you've lost 30 then 40!


----------



## Cinder

I fell off the wagon and went up to 171 lbs, am currently at 163. My ultimate goal weight is 150-140 lbs.


----------



## Saddlebag

Does anyone do stairs? In high school I was a solid 163 lbs which I was embarrassed about yet I look a photos of back then and I was slim. Our high school had three floors, our room was on the top floor. Every day I ran the stairs, two at a time. I was riding a fair amount also. At the time I didn't know that I'd gain weight with the muscle I was putting on. My first job was on the 5th floor which I often ran. We always had two story homes and my mother always ran the stairs. At 50 she was slim, had shapely legs and a nice bum. My father was the only one who didn't run stairs but he was a great walker, two miles each way to work.


----------



## FoxyRider22

I'm glad this thread is still going! I got way off track from when I introduced myself at the beginning of the thread sooooo... My name is Sevastion. I'm 5 ft 2 and weigh exactly 200 lbs. My goal weight is around 140 lbs. I recently purchased jillian Michaels body revolution tho I do not intend to follow her meal plan. I also purchased zumba exhilarate and will be starting an everyday workout session. The two goals that will keep me on track is that unless I lose the weight I will never be able to ride my older gelding again because he just can't carry me at this weight! My second goal is that once I am fit I will be able to treat myself to ballroom dance lessons! I have always thought this type of dance is beautiful and know that I am just not fit enough to keep up in lessons yet! I would love to hear some of your success stories!!!


----------



## Cinder

Anybody have any advice for my recent episodes with over-eating at the last part of the night? I'll do great all day and then start shoving junk food down my throat  It's really annoying!


----------



## Lovescolour

What a great thread! And the calorie burning barn duty list is a great incentive! I've had medical issues for years (or at least thats what I am blaming the weight gain on) But I honestly couldnt even do the simplest of yoga stretches. My last surgery months ago seems to have FINALLY fixed the problem. I wasnt overly motivated until I bought my first horse in years a few months back. I bought a 2 year old so I could train her myself. Then I looked at her size and my weight and figured I'd better get to work before it was time to get on her. My only regret was not having something to ride while working on her training. Well lol problem solved! In the last 2 weeks I have acquired 2 more horses! I'm also leasing a barn and thoroughly enjoying the stall mucking and general farm duties. The first new horse is actually for my hubby. She is a lovely mare but has had several years off which is perfect. I can get on and ride briefly. So neither one of us is overdoing anything while getting back into shape.


----------



## dernhelm1984

I have also slipped since I last posted. :/ I am 221 pounds now and I feel like I am in limbo with my weight.

A big part of it is my clinical treatment-resistant depression and panic disorder. The illness makes me tired in the first place. Then the medications make me tired or just completely out of it. And it is VERY hard to want to even move, much less exercise. It's a hard cycle.

Out of a 70 pound weight gain over the past five years, I know that about 40 of them were due to antidepressants and/or their side effects. I have been on meds since I was 14 (will be 30 in December).

I have talked to my psychiatrist numerous times about my weight and have experienced tons of med changes, tweaks, and combinations for the last five years. I am really fed up, guys. My self esteem has gone down the toilet, and I don't feel like myself.

I have a healthy diet and drink lots of water, but I know I need to be much more active. I haven't been able to ride my boys nearly as much as I want for the past few years, honestly, and I am completely fed up about it at this point.

Anyone who has frequent depressive episodes and/or gained weight on medication have any advice? Heck, I would love some advice or encouragement from anyone. >__<

EDIT: I have been tested for just about everything (thyroid etc.) that might cause weight gain. Everything is normal. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dernhelm1984

Apologies for the rant! I wasn't in a great mood yesterday. ><
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

It's all good hun we're here for you xox


----------



## EquineBovine

How about you get walking more? Spend a day riding then a day walking, maybe with your horse? I've had trouble with depression but I'm getting better and I put it down to exercising more. I try to ride at least 3 times a week and walk more than 10,000 steps aday.
I'm working up to running again but so far I'm enjoying time with my ponies


----------



## dernhelm1984

Thanks, guys. <3
EB, I think that is exactly what I am going to do.  In little freak out moments, it's so easy to forget the simplest, wisest things. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

156.6! And yet I would expect my clothes to be looser than they are. It's a little frustrating :/.


----------



## jcraig10

Cinder said:


> Anybody have any advice for my recent episodes with over-eating at the last part of the night? I'll do great all day and then start shoving junk food down my throat  It's really annoying!


I have this problem sometimes also. Are you drinking enough water throughout the evening? What are you craving most? Something salty? Sweet? Find out what it is that you are craving and find a healthy version of it. Sweet? Berries. Salty? Popcorn. Or try apples with peanut butter.

I realize I should introduce myself on this thread, as I haven't been on here yet. I am 5'4 and currently 141lbs. I have lost 48lbs. It has taken since November 2012 but I am still trucking along. I have good days & bad days. Good months and bad months. I like to use MyFitnessPal and count my calories. If anyone is on MFP and wants to add me, my user is jcraig10 on there also.


----------



## Liligirl

Oh pity i didn't see this thread earlier. I'm currently trying to lose my baby weight. In the last 6 months I have managed to lose 16 kgs which is about 37 pounds.

Only another 5kg (11 pounds) to go to be back to pre baby weight. It is getting a lot harder now though. As the weight loss is so slow.


----------



## Cinder

> I have this problem sometimes also. Are you drinking enough water throughout the evening? What are you craving most? Something salty? Sweet? Find out what it is that you are craving and find a healthy version of it. Sweet? Berries. Salty? Popcorn. Or try apples with peanut butter.


I should probably drink more water, I'm terrible with remembering!

Also, jcraig, how do you feel at 141? That's really close to my goal weight and we're the same height. I'm wondering if I might ultimately change my goal to, say, 130. I know everyone is different, but I'm interested to know.

And thanks for the good advice, I'll definitely try it. I have a big sweet tooth, so I think I'll buy some fruit. 

153 lbs today!  I think increasing the distance I run has really helped. For anyone who hasn't tried running, I recommend it. And it doesn't have to be some crazy marathon, I really mean jogging with some walking mixed in, haha.


----------



## jcraig10

Cinder said:


> Also, jcraig, how do you feel at 141? That's really close to my goal weight and we're the same height. I'm wondering if I might ultimately change my goal to, say, 130. I know everyone is different, but I'm interested to know.
> 
> 
> 153 lbs today!  I think increasing the distance I run has really helped. For anyone who hasn't tried running, I recommend it. And it doesn't have to be some crazy marathon, I really mean jogging with some walking mixed in, haha.


I feel great at 141, but would like to ultimately maybe lose another 5 lbs and then work on toning. I am between a size 6 and 8 and would really like to consistently be a size 6. I am getting married next year so I definitely want to look my best. I felt great at 150 too and maintained in the low 150s for a long time. 

I have a love/hate relationship with running haha! I love it afterwards but absolutely hate it during. I go through spurts with it, but would love to do a 5k in the spring so I better get training!


----------



## Saddlebag

Take the horse with you when you go for a walk. It will be the best company ever and will make the walk much more enjoyable. It is difficult to get moving when one feels lethargic. I lasted two days on an antidepressant, administered for intermittent insomnia. I can relate to how you feel. I couldn't stand it - besides no enegy it was like I was in a mental fog.


----------



## EquineBovine

Well, looking back over this year, I am proud to say I have lost 10kgs!
I still have a long way to go and I'm currently stuck on 110kgs but it is way better than 123kgs and I do feel better.
I still cringe when I see photos of me on my horse though but I try to stay positive 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Cinder

EquineBovine said:


> Well, looking back over this year, I am proud to say I have lost 10kgs!
> I still have a long way to go and I'm currently stuck on 110kgs but it is way better than 123kgs and I do feel better.
> I still cringe when I see photos of me on my horse though but I try to stay positive
> How is everyone else doing?


Great job!  What are you thinking is your goal?

Maintained for a week but lost a pound this week, so that puts me at 152.2 pounds .


----------



## Tigo

I thought I would put a quick post in before I turn in for the night. 

I really need to back get on the wellness train and hopefully weight loss will come with that. I'm 5'11" and probably around 200lbs right now (I was last time I was on the scale). At the beginning of the year I got really into working out, going to the gym 4-5 days a week and at my lowest weight in a while..right around 190lbs. I went on vacation in February for a week and fell off my regime. I can count on less than two hands the number of times I've gone to the gym since then. And of course I've packed on the pounds since. It doesn't help that my boyfriend is the same height as me and can eat whatever he wants without gaining weight. He's around 150lbs, not for lack of trying to gain weight. His bad eating habits have definitely rubbed off on me and it's not helping me in my journey. 

I'm trying to get back into it...I really am. But it's so hard to find the time to work out with a full university course load, work, a horse I'm trying to train up to FEI for May, and a boyfriend to see in between then. Not that my life is really that much busier than most peoples. I've been trying to adjust my eating habits but I just can't stop with the sugary goodies. It's so upsetting to have lost all my progress and to have gained it all back. I've started back with a personal trainer with my mom, so I hope having that commitment will get me started on the right track. One of my best friends is getting married next year and it would be great to be a bit slimmer for then too!

On top of all of this, I want to be a cop. I KNOW this won't happen unless I get my butt in gear and start working out and eating better. Everyone tells me that if I want it bad enough I'll just do it. I wish it was easy as making a decision. 

Anyways...I've been looking for a way to be more accountable and find a bit of a support group. My goal is to get back down to around the 190 range to start. I want to get beyond that but the 190 was a struggle for me. I feel so guilty about where I'm at and I really hope I can get back on track! Thanks for listening team


----------



## EquineBovine

Good to have goals! Doesn't help that you guys are heading to winter though 
My goal is to be 90kg by end of next year


----------



## Cinder

Tigo, it's definitely harder to lose weight when you have other stuff going on in your life! 

I see you mention sweets, they're my weakness too. Maybe read up on them sometime? I'm not going to get into all the science, but sugar has been found to be addictive. I found it really helpful to cut down my consumption of it.

Good luck and be sure to check in with us later!

And I'm ECSTATIC to tell you guys I'm 149.7 lbs! I've NEVER seen a "4" after the "1" on the scale. I still haven't completely digested it. That makes it about 9 pounds until my first goal weight, and a new wardrobe as a prize!


----------



## Tigo

Cinder, I'm definitely going to do my best to cut down on refined sugars as best I can. Like you said, I find that the more sugar I eat the more I crave so I would totally believe that it has addictive properties. I seriously need to work on packing healthy lunches during the week as well instead of buying food. Save on the pocketbook and the waistline . 

I've gotten to the point of being angry with myself about how I "let myself go"....that should work as motivation. I also found some breeches that I ADORE but I won't come close to fitting in. I have a 92 in that brand that I can do up but oh muffin top galore, and these only come up to an 88. Motivation? I know it will take a long time to get to that size considering my 92's didn't even fit properly when I was down 10 lbs. I see all these cute breeches though that I want so badly but all I fit in is the cheap, no fun ones. Time to stop complaining and do something about it. Also, I'm going to the Dominican in a month and would love to be a bit lighter for that. I realize that realistically that will probably only be 4-5lbs if I get on it now but thats better than nothing 

I've been working on working out but, as I said before, it has been difficult with my schedule. I want to pack a gym bag and leave it in my car so I don't have an excuse not to go on the way home. Heck, half the time I go to class in clothes I can work out in after! 

A huge congratulations Cinder on reaching that milestone! I'm ecstatic for you


----------



## Cinder

I hope you can fit into those breeches soon! I just got my first pair of decent-quality breeches and it feels really good to know that not only are they nice, they're a smaller size than my previous pair  

My only complaint about breeches is that I have no clue what the sizes are supposed to correspond to. Not that regular clothes are much better, but for breeches it really seems like the designer picked some random numbers and called it a day.

And I sympathize with you on working out. It's been really cold, so even when I do work out, I tend to cut my sessions short 

146.9 pounds for me as of yesterday  I know it's kind of silly that I'm excited for this, since it's a 1-lb difference, but at 145 the BMI will officially class me as healthy weight. I know all the failings of the scale, but considering I am not a body builder, I'm starting to accept that the BMI scale is a little more accurate for me than I would've considered before.


----------



## Tigo

Thank you! I maybe did a bad thing and ordered the breeches I wanted...I found a 92! I know I can wear the 92's and did fit in them properly at one point, so here's to hoping I'll be able to wear them without a saggy jacket over the top  lol. 

I was super good last week and was down 2.5lbs. I fell off the plan a bit as my boyfriend and I went to the movies, so the leftover candy got eaten the next couple days. I got to the gym twice last week, so that was a small improvement in that area. Small is better than none or backwards though! It is hard to go out when it's cold! That is why I didn't make it out another time at the end of the week...snowstorms and -25 just doesn't do it for me lol. I don't expect to continue losing so fast, hopefully it will be steady small amounts though.

That's great that you're so close to the healthy range! What an accomplishment. You should be very proud of yourself! I've also thought that the BMI was not very accurate but when I put in what the top end of my healthy weight should be it doesn't seem ridiculously light. At my height, it says the the top end of healthy is about 178 pounds. Knowing how fluffy I am now...that's really not that unreasonable. I would be happy around 180-185 I think. First goal though is 190 again.


----------



## FoxyRider22

Well I am down to 180 from 212 lbs! I've been on and off my diet but I'm actually making some progress now.I used to wear size 17 jeans now I wear 12's! I would really like to get down to at least 150 so I'm half way there! I didn't even eat too much on thanksgiving either...Although I did go to the movies and I ate way too much candy  ... But I still am happy to have some progress finally! Love reading all of your posts too!


----------



## Tiffany01

Hello.

My name is Tiffany01 and i'm 5ft 1' and I did weigh 198 lbs but as of today i'm 194 lbs. I go to the Gym 3x a week and try to somewhat eat healthy.


----------



## Cinder

Welcome, Tiffany01! 

143.4 lbs today. I'm happy I'm in the healthy range, but it's a bit sobering that it took so much work just to get down from "overweight", and that there's so much more work yet to do. 

Anyone try C25K? I'm on week one. I've been jogging for a while but never push myself, so this is my solution. I hope to be ready to run my first 5K by spring.


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up

You ladies give me inspiration to lose the weight I desperately need to lose  I want to get down to 190. Right now at 222. (im 5'11)

Reading all these posts help me belive it can happen!


----------



## EquineBovine

Uuuuggghh! Christmas is not my friend!
Bloody well back to 242lbs! Doesn't help that I haven't been riding and I've been on night shift 
I'm getting out with Pan a bit, walking for about an hour over varied terrain so I had hoped that would have helped.
Oh back, back to square one...or two. I am down from 271lbs ugh


----------



## Tigo

I'm happy to report that I didn't put on any weight over the holidays and my two week vacation! I was bad and didn't go to the gym while I was on vacation (well, I went once) but who wants to work out when you can lay on a beach and drink?! I felt porky by the time we got back but I think that was just losing my tone. 

So, back at it. I've been to the gym twice and had a couple of rather hard rides this week. I have a session with my personal trainer tomorrow morning, so that will be gym session #3 for the week. I'm planning on riding tomorrow night and saturday. My muscles hurt but it's good! It feels good to be back at it after the holiday hiatus.


----------



## Cinder

Way to go, Tigo! You are way more self-controlled than I am. I was squarely at 145 after letting myself eat whatever for a while there (one memorable occasion included a chocolate muffin, two chocolate cupcakes and a huge slice of cookie cake from the mall...all in one day. I don't think I ate a proper food item). 

I am back at it 100% with diet, and trying to ease back into running. My only issue is the cold weather REALLY hurts my hands, but my Ipod doesn't work with gloves (touchscreen). Any recommendations for gloves would be very helpful. 

I could also use advice for this weekend. I am going away for three days and meeting my goal means staying at deficit. It's a multi-day horse show, so we all know how the food is at shows, lol.


----------



## cailynne

I have been lurking for a while now...but my name is Lisa. I am 36, weigh about 235 lbs,fairly large boned (like all the females on my dad's side of the family) and am 5' 5".
I am taking lessons at a very small boarding and training ranch. I help out the owner by walking and grooming the horses there. It is soo small it is just the owner and her trainer/feeder who live at the ranch. There is another family that boards and volunteers.
The owner is legally blind and I take her shopping once or twice a week so the busy trainer/feed guy doesn't have to. We decided to go to the YMCA and start working out there twice a week..she said needs to lose 15 lbs and I want to get down to 200lbs to start with. We start next Monday.
I find that I am more apt to want to lose the weight for my horse's sake than my own at this point. I stopped buying pop to have at home and drinking tea and water more. I am also cutting down on portion sizes and eating healthier stuff.


----------



## Tigo

Cinder, I think it was more luck than self control :wink: . I definitely ate terribly, drank many a slushy drinks, and sat around! I did try to keep my breakfast and lunch portions down knowing how yummy dinner was. 
A little cheat day never hurt anyone! I know that when I do that cookie-muffin-cake etc binge all I want for two weeks after is veggies! As long as it isn't regular I don't think it's a bad thing. I would never survive without a cheat day though...

As far as horse shows go I generally try to pack food from home. I have an awesome plug in cooler that is compatible in the truck, so I try to pack healthier options...fruits, veggies, nuts and such. I know it's hard as far as meals go but I at least try to snack healthy. It's always nice to know someone who has a camper and be able to use the kitchen in that but it's not always that easy. If a grocery store is nearby I'll head there for easy and healthier lunch/dinner choices.

I've been to the gym twice this week and have a session tomorrow morning with the trainer. I only went for a short time this morning but I figured it was better than nothing and worked as hard as I could during that time. I've ridden three times this week too, so that's great. My coach and I are changing how I ride to take things to the next level. Read: Pain and Torture. I suck wind like there's no tomorrow. All the more reason to hit the gym more and get that strength up!

I'm right around 198lbs right now. Little bits of progress is good progress!


----------



## Cinder

Thanks for the advice, and yeah, a cheat day every once in a while is good for the soul 

And great job on all that progress, keep it up! 

I'm at 138 right now, and I'm setting a short-term goal of 135 by late February or early March. My long-term goal is...who knows, lol. Maybe 120? My frame is turning out to be quite a bit smaller than I thought!


----------



## BurningAmber520

Guys I need a buddy to talk to, so we can help keep each other motivated or something! At my heaviest I was 320. I got down to about 255 over this past summer, and in shape. But I've been very bad lately and I am back up to 285 and I feel like absolute crap...


----------



## Cinder

BurningAmber, you can talk to us! I find that this group is helpful  

I think you should do a little self-searching. Do you have emotional issues that get tied up with food? Do you eat out or boredom?


----------



## Trig

Hello,

My name is "Trig". I am 5' 3" and I weigh 100 pounds. My goal is to loose 10 pounds in about 2 months. 

I just started today. 

I ate about 1,300 calories today. I want to get down to about 1,000. I didn't really "exercise", so to speak. I planked for one whole minute (!), did about 30 sit-ups, a brisk run, and some walking.

Oh, I hope I reach my goal, but I don't know how far I'll get!


----------



## Cinder

Trig, please do me a favor and consider doing weight lifting/body recomp. At your stats, you don't have weight to lose! 

I'm at 137! Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Trig

Weight lifting? I can pick up my 20 pound dog and do maybe one chin-up/pull-up but that is it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Trig said:


> Weight lifting? I can pick up my 20 pound dog and do maybe one chin-up/pull-up but that is it!


Which tells me that you need more strength, not less weight. You don't want to be a 5'3" 90lbs wet noodle. You want to be a strong, healthy 5'3" young woman.

Since posting in this thread, I have no clue how much (if any) weight I've lost. I don't have a scale. All I can tell you is that in the last two weeks or so, I've been dropping weight/inches like crazy due to stress and not really having the time to eat, but constantly being on the go. I have coworkers and guests commenting on how much weight I've lost. I'm working on my sixteenth day straight at work, with most of my days being 10+ hours long. The joys of being dumped into being the general manager of a hotel with little training and no real warning. :lol:


----------



## Trig

By the way, I never told you may age. I could be seven (which I am not) for you all you know! :wink:

Thanks for the advise. I have weights (somewhere). I think they are 5, 10, and 20 pounds weights.


----------



## SlideStop

Trig, at a hundred pounds your underweight. Losing 10 more pounds would be detrimental to your health! You should focus more on putting weight on with muscle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

Trig, here's a post on nerdfitness with advice about starting to strength train. I'm not sure if you're a nerd or not, but I find that the site usually posts sane advice: Strength Training 101: Where do I start? | Nerd Fitness


----------



## Zexious

I've gained a bit of weight since my surgery x.x I need to get it off! A solid like... 30 lbs. /die


----------



## Trig

I'm much younger than you think. Trust me, I need to loose.


----------



## SlideStop

You correct weight doesn't go by age, it goes by height and weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRider22

Been over a month since my last post and I still haven't moved from 180  ...I've been trying to eat less however I don't do much exercising. It's too icy for riding and I just don't have the motivation to work out with my exercise dvd. Any advice? I really don't want to give up! I need this weight gone!


----------



## Zexious

^Is a membership to a gym an option for you? That will provide you with a variety of outlets to help you!


----------



## SlideStop

Can you work out with friends? Maybe do a Zumba class! Take the stairs instead of the elevator. Park far away and walk. Walk the dogs. Try to fit it in instead of making it a project.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

Sevastian, it's much easier to create a caloric deficit through diet as opposed to exercise. While exercise is great for general health and fitness, it actually isn't necessary to lose weight. 

This means I'm going to encourage you to choose an online food-diary. I recommend MyFitnessPal, though there are others, like sparkpeople or whatever you prefer. 

Buy a cheap food scale at Walmart. Cheapest one is probably going to be about five bucks. Do yourself a favor and get yourself a digital one that has the tare function and switches units from g to oz, at the very least. 

You're probably going to be shocked at the things you're over-eating.


----------



## SlideStop

So, when I first posted on this thread I waz 240. I lost almost 15 pounds. After my cruise everything went to poop! One and a half years later I'm back to my starting weight. For about a week now I've been trying to stay steady on My Fitness Pal. I think I'm finally over the "wow, I can't do this" hump and in back on track!! I haven't really weighed myself so I can report on pounds lost. I don't want to see the scale and get discouraged the first few weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

Today is the second day this week I've been to the gym. I haven't been to a gym in years. I have my 3 year old gelding in 90 days of training and I am determined to be lighter by the time he comes back. I will still be heavy since I can't lose -that- much in 3 months, but even if I'm 20 pounds lighter I think we'll both be happier.

It was my goal this year to drop some weight, and take care of myself more. I did everything else I needed to in life and for my animals, so its my turn now.


----------



## Zexious

^Good job, drifting! Keep up the good work :>!


----------



## SlideStop

Drifting, that is my motivation too! My mare is on vacation so I'm hoping the weight loss will be a nice surprise when she come back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjharris53

I am maintaining between 30-35 pounds lost over a year ago, but still need to lose another 20 pounds. I'm determined to get 10 pounds off by the end of May. 

Drifting and Slidestop, my horse is away also, to a trainer for the next month or maybe two; I go take lessons on him several times a week. 

Last weekend, I rode with a woman who competes in NATRC, and she encouraged me to look into the novice division. I think that could be something I would really enjoy, as well as being another motivator to lose more. 
What has helped me the most is keeping a food journal, wearing an activity tracker, and the Spark People website.


----------



## FoxyRider22

Great work! ^^^

Sadly a gym membership will not be available to me until next winter due to my job... and I sure hope I've lost the weight by then! I suppose I'll just stick to eating less and hopefully start losing again! Originally I wasn't in any hurry to lose of course I wanted my results but I wasn't rushing it then i actually got quite discouraged the other day when someone I care about told me that "fat"people are unattractive. Before I felt like I'd be happy losing weight but still having a few extra pounds but now I feel that wouldn't be good enough and that all men see me the same way  plus now I want ALL my extra weight gone by June 1 when the rest of the crew comes in (job) so that I'm not viewed as a gross fatty... I'm the only female in the 50 people that work there so I want to make a good impression. I keep telling myself that their opinions don't matter but I can't say that about everything! Me being a female mechanic/farmer already has people in a bunch... I'm constantly told that I should find a man and then have tons of kids so my job would be to raise them-I've got nothing against having children but it's like I'm being forced out of my work! <<<that's going into another subject and I just needed to vent! but I suppose with support I might be able to stick to my diet better! I'll try coming on here more often!!!


----------



## Cinder

So...anyone here with past experience with disordered eating habits? 

I want to get this off my chest: my relationship with food hasn't always been the healthiest. I was never diagnosed with anything, and I'm sure what I experienced was mild compared with what some people go through. I am a lot better now, which is why I feel comfortable trying to lose weight- I spent a while just on myself, not worrying about food or weight, and I think it helped me a lot. 

However, lately life has been really stressful for me, and I've been feeling anxious. In the span of one week, I've binged three times, and I do mean binged to the point where I felt absolutely sick and I could feel my heart beating. 

I am starting anew today. I am not going to let food control my life. 

I need a hug, lol.


----------



## SlideStop

Cinder, I do the same thing when I'm stressed! Growing up we didn't have much food. No seconds, let alone enough to feed everyone to satisfaction. So when the eating was good I ATE. I guess that transferred into my binged as an adult. Occasionally I can eat until I have difficulty breathing! It's disgusting. 

Try to stock up and healthy things. I also find keeping my hands busy when I'm bored helps. If your feeling upset try to get out of the house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

My problem is alcohol. I don't drink to get a buzz, I drink because I LOVE THE TASTE OF BEER. Or a nice red wine. But I love a good IPA micro brew, and I have to stay away from those because a 6 pack is like a bazillion calories. Even if I only drink 4, they go right to my gut. Ugh. So I've been cutting back and not drinking during the week, then I'll crack open a bottle of wine on the weekend and try to keep it to a glass or two. I have a feeling it's one of those things I'm just going to have to quit cold turkey though, if I really want to make a big dent in my weight.


----------



## SlideStop

A friend of mine is just like you. She just loves Bud Light. She doesn't want to drink to be drunk, she just likes the taste. About a year ago she was determined to lose weight and she cut out all beer. On top of working out and eating right she lost 50lbs! She looks amazing and she _feels_ amazing! I really envy her. 

Now she has slowly brought beer back into her life.


----------



## FoxyRider22

I went off the deep end today!!! I started off with a good breakfast and lunch but after lunch I just kept eating! I'm so disappointed with myself! I was thinking about taking Garcinia Cambogia XT and natural cleanse along with actually keeping up with my diet plan and hoping that the fad diet plus my diet will help me start losing again!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I really want to step on a scale now. I saw a friend last who I hadn't seen since mid-December and he was shocked by how much weight I've lost. He just kept telling me how great I looked. 

I also now have about an inch and a half of room in the waistband of a pair of dress pants that a month ago were so tight that I couldn't wear them even for a short period of time. I'm almost able to fit into another pair of dress pants that are a size 20W (but fit more like an 18W) that I could barely even get buttoned when I bought them a few months ago (bought them in hopes of losing weight to be able to wear the because they are adorable).


----------



## SlideStop

Sevastion27 said:


> I went off the deep end today!!! I started off with a good breakfast and lunch but after lunch I just kept eating! I'm so disappointed with myself! I was thinking about taking Garcinia Cambogia XT and natural cleanse along with actually keeping up with my diet plan and hoping that the fad diet plus my diet will help me start losing again!


Tomorrow is a new day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adiamondisforever

My name is Katherine wille I'm in olney illinois and I weigh 225 I'd love to get back to my prepregnancy weight of 160 closest I've been is 182 but then I had another kid. I'm 25 and I'm 5'5" and just really want to lose this weight. For my health and the sake of my horse Merlin. I want to ride and know im not hurting him with my fat self. If anyone has any advice please pass it this way. I already have a 2000 calorie diet and I clean stalls 2x a week plus out running with my 2 and 3 year olds and my dogs... But nothing seems to be giving scale says I've gained but I don't see how please help


----------



## Noyoki

Adiamondisforever said:


> My name is Katherine wille I'm in olney illinois and I weigh 225 I'd love to get back to my prepregnancy weight of 160 closest I've been is 182 but then I had another kid. I'm 25 and I'm 5'5" and just really want to lose this weight. For my health and the sake of my horse Merlin. I want to ride and know im not hurting him with my fat self. If anyone has any advice please pass it this way. I already have a 2000 calorie diet and I clean stalls 2x a week plus out running with my 2 and 3 year olds and my dogs... But nothing seems to be giving scale says I've gained but I don't see how please help



Hey! Now keep in mind that this is just a guess, but it could be that you're losing fat in exchange for a bit of muscle with the physical activities you have been doing. But again that is just a guess 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

I decided to peek back into this thread, since things were rough for me eating-wise the past 6+ months. I’m definitely a binge eater when stress is in the picture, and boy has it been in the picture this past year.

Before all this happened I was doing wonderfully on weight loss – gone from 390 to 319 over the span of a year and a half. Then disaster struck, and I was bounced around from one contract job to the next, taking a severe pay cut for a while. I was sad, I was angry, I was depressed, so I ate like crazy. I got back to a permanent position with better pay and benefits in December, after two YEARS of uncertainty and stress! Unfortunately in November, my grandmother, who I was very close to but seldom saw because we lived 1,000 miles apart, died suddenly- she died on a Friday and I basically spent that entire weekend crying and stuffing my face with anything I could get my hands on. I binged a LOT over the winter as depression settled in. Work has been crazy due to a huge project I was on, and I was starting to feel bad again. Bloated, clothes weren’t fitting, and I was having a hard time catching my breath again just walking through the parking lot. So I forced myself back on the scale and I’d re-gained 25 lbs. 

I tried and failed several times to re-start the diet, and I’m not sure what the final impetus was. Mainly that I was just tired of feeling like crap again. So I went back on Keto and I’ve managed to peel off a significant amount of water weight, 13 lbs since I started. I’m about at the two week mark where I know things will start slowing down soon, so I’m prepared for it. My first goal is to get back to 319 (my lowest weight from the last two years) and then I am focusing on getting below 300. After that, I’ll make more adjustments as needed. Eventually I will try to get down to 180, the weight where I will no longer be considered “overweight”. But for now, just getting under 300 will be my goal, for however long that takes.


----------



## Tigo

I haven't posted in a while mostly because I do not have a lot to update on! I've been working to get to the gym more and have been going 3X a week regularly and made it 4X last week. Unfortunately I fell off the wagon this week and really only made it once at this point but I'll be back at it next week...it has been a crazy busy week. I stepped on the scale and I'm right around 196.5 lbs. I've been bouncing between 196-198 for a little while. On the bright side though my jeans, breeches and show jackets are fitting much better, so I know I am slimming down even if the scale says otherwise. I ran around a 10 minute mile today, plus a short walk/water break in the middle 

I've decided to commit to sending in an application to my local police service to (hopefully) become an officer later this year. I need to be much fitter than I am now, so to the gym I go!!


----------



## Tigo

I just wanted to pop in here quickly to share my accomplishment today! I have started pushing hard with my running as I know that is one of my weaker points and it is a huge part of the fitness testing for the police application here. I was able to run right around 9:30 minute mile with a short walk break included in that time. I'm proud that I ran that down that quickly - I think that's one of my fastest miles yet - but I can't wait until I can do that without the walk break! I did some more running after that and did walk and fast run/sprint "intervals" for the last just over half mile. Did two miles total which is also the furthest I've gone in a long time. 

I also stepped on the scale and was 195 and change today...with my workout clothes on which is the lowest weight I've been in a long time!

YAY!


----------



## Mulefeather

Well I managed to do fairly well this weekend, but still came home a few pounds heavier. Nothing insane, but I’ll definitely be focusing on calories and carbs this coming week. I also did a bit of drinking this weekend, between Prosecco and an impromptu sake tasting at the sushi restaurant my boyfriend and I went to. And of course there are those sneaky, sweet sauces on everything it seems. Still, I managed to stay away from bread, rice, and sweets, so it’s just a matter of getting back to the straight and narrow. One thing I will say about this way of eating, it does give you a lot of confidence to face screw-ups.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Mulefeather,
I can relate to the bouncing weight loss/gain and the emotional binging and getting down under that magic number! :-( I'm stuck on 200 lbs, cannot get down, and I'm my own worse enemy with sweets.

I'm really trying here to motivate myself. Walking hurts, breathing is laboured, but after I DO move around significantly (like at 20 minute walk) I feel better! I wish I could remember that feeling when I'm trying to motivate myself to get off the computer and outside.

Keep going girl, you'll get there


----------



## Mulefeather

Thanks Red Gate. I find that starting small helps a lot with motivation to exercise. 10 minutes a day to start is still not bad, even though you feel like you can/should do more. In my own beginning, I tried to keep it "Leave me wanting more" rather than "leave me flat on my butt and not wanting to move."


----------



## SlideStop

Chicken and veggies! No oils or butters. Just steamed in a little bit of chicken broth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Looks yummy! What's in the chicken broth?


----------



## greentree

The butter is good for you. Eat the butter and the olive oil!


----------



## SlideStop

Anyone on MyFitnessPal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up

Im on MyFitnessPal and it has really helped me!


----------



## SlideStop

What's your name on MFP? 

Mods... Since it's not social media are we able to exchange names??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

SlideStop... what's in the chicken broth?


----------



## SlideStop

Red Gate Farm said:


> SlideStop... what's in the chicken broth?


Honestly not sure. I just grabbed it from the refrigerator. There isn't much in there, MAYBE half a cup?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

SlideStop said:


> Honestly not sure. I just grabbed it from the refrigerator. There isn't much in there, MAYBE half a cup?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wasn't sure if it was homemade where you can control the ingredients (especially salt) or store bought :wink:


----------



## Mulefeather

I am completely putting the kibosh on eating out this month, for both weight and financial reasons. My car is probably on it's last legs, and I'm going to be working a lot of OT at my job while I've got the chance (we're down two people so my boss basically told me to go nuts, within reason). I desperately need to save up a down payment on another car, or be able to buy one for cash if I can. 

So I ordered all my groceries with 2-3 different recipes in mind that I can take to work easily (what can I say, I am a creature of habit). We'll see how they work out! 

Just about lost the water weight from the weekend- slowly but surely chipping back down to that original lowest weight. I won't see Boyfriend for 3 weeks this month, so gives me more impetus to stay on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Saddlebag

Tigo, keep running. After 5 or 6 runs you'll run past that invisible wall and run even farther. I've had this happen many times. Medical research hasn't figured out why this happens, lots of conjecture but nothing certain. When you've run beyond the first wall, you'll hit another but now you know you'll get past that one as well.


----------



## SlideStop

Red Gate Farm said:


> I wasn't sure if it was homemade where you can control the ingredients (especially salt) or store bought :wink:


It was low salt actually! I just don't remember the brand. Maybe next time I should do the chicken first and cook the Veggies in the chicken "juice".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

This weekend flat out SUCKED for eating. 

Thursday I was involved in a somewhat serious car accident – I was stopped making a left turn with my blinker on, and the other driver slammed into my car going about 35. Thankfully I was wearing my seatbelt and other than my neck and back being a bit sore, I’m physically OK. The other driver wasn’t wearing her seatbelt and wound up being taken to the hospital in an ambulance. Insurance is paying for everything since she was at fault, but I still don’t know what’s up with my car and if it’s fixable yet. I slipped and basically allowed myself to order some crappy food just because I couldn’t handle the thought of cooking on top of everything else, and obviously Easter was a total wash – my mom cooked a nice carby pasta casserole for dinner and I let myself indulge in that, wine, rolls, and of course the requisite chocolate bunny.

I’m trying to treat it as a minor stumble and just get back into rhythm today, and also trying to think of something good I can bring for lunch to a groundwork clinic I’m attending on Saturday that won’t require refrigerating.


----------



## Tigo

Glad to hear that you're okay Mulefeather, that sounds like a nightmare! Holidays are always so hard to be good during, I know I indulged way too much too. You're not alone there! Stuffing, pie, chocolate galore...bah! I'll join you in trying to get back into a rhythm, though today hasn't been the best either. I'm busy in school with the semester wrapping up, so i've been writing papers and snacking (poorly) instead of going to the gym and eating well. I need to compromise and eat even better if I can't work out. I raked 3/4 of my indoor arena last night for a bit of a workout - I'm sore today so I guess it was better than nothing! 

I wish I had some suggestions for non-refridgerated lunches! I find that's the hardest thing with school and work. I like apple slices and 100% natural peanut butter for a snack, little babybel cheeses, protein bars...things like that. Can you take a lunch bag? An ice pack on the bottom could help with the refrigeration issue. I've been known to take a cloth bag and an ice pack to keep soup and salads cool to class - it works in a pinch. 

I finished off last week under 194lbs which is great! I'm sure after being so bad this weekend I put back on another pound or two.


----------



## Mulefeather

Hope everyone is doing well. Things have been stressful here since the accident and I’m just so over this month it’s not funny. 

I’m still having a problem with staying away from carby foods on the weekends. I seem to have hit this issue where I’m good all week and then the weekends have been either higher calorie, or high on carbs. It doesn’t help that I’m traveling. And traveling. AND TRAVELING. Every single blessed weekend something is going on. Good for my social/horse life, not so much for my diet. I’m traveling this weekend as well as next. 

This weekend will be interesting. I’m going to a driving club play-day on Saturday, then down to see my aunt in the hospital. She’s got Type 2 diabetes that went untreated for a long time, causing permanent damage to her kidneys. Currently she is battling an infection in her bone, and it’s not looking good. She’s stable, but things aren’t going well either. So that’s been on my mind a lot. 

To the good, I’ve started exercising this week. Just 15-20 minutes on the treadmill each day. I had a bit of a stress boil-over on Monday that was so out of character for me that I scared myself. The exercise has been helping a lot in the past few days so I’m going to make sure I keep up with it.


----------



## Cinder

How is everyone doing? Any updates? 

I gained about ten back since my last update...147 lbs this morning. *Sigh* I know what I've been doing wrong, but fixing it seems like something else entirely.


----------



## Tigo

You'll be able to get back on track Cinder. Don't beat yourself up over what is a minor bump in the road! Half the battle is knowing where you've gone off course so I'm sure you'll be back on track soon  (though I do know that fixing it can be a lot easier said than done...)

I started my landscaping job back at the end of April working some long hours. I've been keeping at the gym once a week as well, even though that's not as much as I would like. I've been keeping an eye on lunches and "summery" drinks full of calories which are often my weak spots (I hate packing lunches! And who doesn't like a frappucino on a hot day?!). I weighed in today after the gym at 189.5!! That brings me to my lowest weight in a very long time. I think my job is the biggest help of everything; being on my feet 8-9 (or more) hours per day burns calories! 

Best of luck everyone - I hope you're all doing well in your endeavours


----------

